# Nouveaux iMac, Mac mini et Mac Pro



## iota (3 Mars 2009)

Salut,

comme d'habitude, le store japonais est le premier à fermer.

Les autres vont pas tarder...

Même chose pour le store australien.

@+
iota


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> comme d'habitude, le store japonais est le premier à fermer.



*Le permier ? *

edit : Le store français est fermé.


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> *Le permier ? *
> 
> edit : Le store français est fermé.



Et l'italien aussi. ça c'est pour moi


----------



## pomme85 (3 Mars 2009)

"We'll be back soon"


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> "We'll be back soon"



Z'ont intérêt.


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre que les stores sont femés??? 

C'est quoi ce bordel??? Ya quelque chose de prévu? Ils font du ménage? :mouais:


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que les stores sont femés???
> 
> C'est quoi ce bordel??? Ya quelque chose de prévu? Ils font du ménage? :mouais:



Ils mettent à jour Time Capsule, qu'on vous dit.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Ca me fait penser que ma braguette est ouverte


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Sans vouloir lancer un débat philosophique, l'iMac n'a pas de concurrence


Je respecte trop la philosophie (à défaut des philosophes) pour tolérer qu'elle soit ainsi galvaudée ...




iPantoufle a dit:


> Ca me fait penser que ma braguette est ouverte


Bon, là, on aurait pu s'en passer, je pense. Un peu de tenue. Ou je commence la lessive.


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Sans vouloir lancer un débat philosophique, l'iMac n'a pas de concurrence





Bjeko a dit:


> ça n'entre de nouveau pas en concurrence avec l'iMac puisqu'on perd le tout-en-un.


Sérieux tu crains mec! 
L' iMac est un Ordi qui n' a pas de concurrence et qu' il est beau et performant mais tu vis chez les bisounours??
Une fois que quelqu' un dit que l' iMac n' est pas parfait et donc qu' il a des défauts voilà que les Mac Addict commencent à nous saouler avec leurs philosophies de comptoir ...
Je me casses, tu saoules!


----------



## Yanik (3 Mars 2009)

D'accord pour l'attrait déterminent dans la motivation d'achat de l'OS X, moins pour iLife depuis le nouvel iMovie. 
Les applications fournies deviennent des usines à Gaz qui n'apportent que gadget pour Geeks aux produits. En conséquence : bonne nouvelle pour mon portefeuille, pour la première fois, je n'achète pas la mise à jour. J'ai déjà payer une fois pour une régression (toujours iMovie). Ca suffit.


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2009)

Chacun son avis : pour moi iLife09 c'est avant tout les améliorations de GarageBand, et rien que pour ça je le veux. (en fait je ne l'ai pas acheté juste parceque j'attendais l'iMac)

Bon moi je vais tranquillement aller béqueter, et si tout va bien à mon retour mon 1er iMac apparaitra comme par magie (enfin, sur mon écran pour l'instant) :rateau:

@saint_shaka >


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

C'est assez stupéfiant de voir comment les choses peuvent déraper.

Les gars, on parle de matériel informatique, pas de la paix dans le monde. Alors je pense que des propos tels que "tu saouls" ne devraient pas intervenir ... On est même pas dans un topic de débat, mais de rumeurs, et surtout de spéculation (c'est pour ça que je l'adore  ).

Il a donner sont point de vu que je rejoint totalement : le iMac n'as pas de concurrent, disons de concurrent sérieux ... J'ai déjà mis la main sur des tout en un dans le monde PC : VAIO, HP ... je suis désolé, mais on a jamais la même impression de "solidité". Je veux dire par là l'impression d'avoir une machine type micro onde : on appui sur le bouton ça fonctionne. Sans parler de l'écart des performances avec des tours dites classiques ... Dans le monde PC design veut dire "on a négliger le reste"  à moins d'y mettre un prix autrement plus élevé qu'un iMac, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un iMac qui tien tête à d'excellentes tours PC ...

MAIS : c'est mon point de vue, et basta 

Pour revenir au sujet : raaaaaaaaahhh, vivement la mise à jour 

EDIT : j'espère aussi les écrans LED, ce serait super moi qui vais m'en servir de média center


----------



## Baracca (3 Mars 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Si le prix psychologique des 999 pour l'entrée de gamme est maintenu et que le 20" 2,6 passe à ce prix ça ferait quand même une baisse de 300... c'est déja pas mal.



C'est que m'avait signalé le gars de la boutique samedi dernier 
Donc l'info n'était pas pourrie, bien au contraire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> C'est que m'avait signalé le gars de la boutique samedi dernier
> Donc l'info n'était pas pourrie, bien au contraire.



et le gars de la boutique, c'est le beau frere de Steve Jobs qui est vendeur en France ou alors il est de la famille de paco rabanne ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Moi ça me chiffonne qu'ils changent toute la gamme de bureau en même temps Ca fait moins de mardis "magiques".


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

- Je viens de me lever, que se passe t il ? 

- T'as qu'à lire.

- Okay.


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> - Je viens de me lever, que se passe t il ?



Les MaGéens font la queue devant l'Apple Store fermé comme les petits vieux font la queue devant Auchan à 8h55 le samedi.

Moi d'abord !


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

Ils renouvellent la gamme ? un 3 mars 2009 ? C'est une blague ? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

A la réouverture, aura-t-on confirmation de ceci ?


----------



## Nitiel (3 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Sérieux tu crains mec!
> L' iMac est un Ordi qui n' a pas de concurrence et qu' il est beau et performant mais tu vis chez les bisounours??
> Une fois que quelqu' un dit que l' iMac n' est pas parfait et donc qu' il a des défauts voilà que les Mac Addict commencent à nous saouler avec leurs philosophies de comptoir ...
> Je me casses, tu saoules!



Un mac n'as pas de philosophie, c'est le système d'exploitation qui a une philosophie comme tous les systèmes d'exploitation.


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

Je viens de lire un truc qui me fait flipper : et si c'était juste une maintenance !!

Pinez non faut pas le dire sinon ça sera vrai


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

Dans un autre registre, combien de temps il faut pour que store ré-ouvre ses portes en général? Parce que là ça va faire 2h dans 10 min ...


----------



## bendder (3 Mars 2009)

La réouverture devrait se faire dans l'heure.
Avec de la chance on va avoir de bonne surprise 
C'est bête je ne crois plus au père Noël.


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2009)

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme japonisants... Bon, alors j'aimerais bien une carte video avec sortie mini-DVI pour m'acheter le nouveau CD 24". Si si, ca pourrait bien arriver avec un nouveau Mac Pro


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

Sinon sérieusement il y a beaucoup de partisans du "c'est juste une maintenance" ???


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Ca sent le "bon et sinon" ton poste, même s'il m'a fait bien rire
> 
> Sinon sérieusement il y a beaucoup de partisans du "c'est juste une maintenance" ???



C'est ce qui s'appellerait "avoir le sens de l'humour" de la part d'Apple


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Un mac n'as pas de philosophie, c'est le système d'exploitation qui a une philosophie comme tous les systèmes d'exploitation.


T'es mignon mais je ne parlais pas de la philosophie de l' iMac ou OS ou autres iBidule etc.. mais plutôt de la philosophie de comptoir des Mac Addict (la bande à Bjeko, RaelRiaK etc..).


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

Pouvait pas être plus concret là 

Rien sur le 28" par contre apparemment


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

Il est toujours pas réouvert? 
Je sorts de cours et j'espérai avoir de bonnes nouvelles!


----------



## monsieur_main (3 Mars 2009)

A chaque fois que je vois une intervention de saint_shaka sur un topic il est en train de se prendre la tête avec  quelqu'un, c'est divertissant.


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est toujours pas réouvert?
> Je sorts de cours et j'espérai avoir de bonnes nouvelles!



Je pense qu'ils n'attendaient que toi.

Allez, on réouvre


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

Ouvert


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Il n' y a plus d' ATI Radeon sur les iMac! Abusé!


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

monsieur_main a dit:


> A chaque fois que je vois une intervention de saint_shaka sur un topic il est en train de se prendre la tête avec  quelqu'un, c'est divertissant.



Il aime ça 

Sinon apparemment on parle de référencements de nouvelles technos dans le moteur de recherche du site d'Apple... Je vais voir 


RAAAAhhh  http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/imac


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Il n' y a plus d' ATI Radeon sur les iMac! Abusé!



En option : ATI Radeon HD 4850 with 512MB memory


----------



## KantyK (3 Mars 2009)

ça a réouvert les gars !!!


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> En option : ATI Radeon HD 4850 with 512MB memory


Oui oui: "ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB [Add $50.00]"

Edit: l' entrée de gamme repasse au dessus de 1000 euros c.a.d. 1099,00 euros


----------



## GGERARD (3 Mars 2009)

bonjour,
c'est ouvert !!
GGERARD


----------



## lex-icon (3 Mars 2009)

donc le imac de base gagne un peu de DD, un peu de RAM, un peu de Ghz et une autre carte graph (meilleure? pas sûr) tout ca pour 100&#8364; de plus.
finalement ma mère qui a acheté le sien il y a un mois n'a pas perdu grand chose vu la diff de prix

edit: je viens de voir que la télécommande passe en option. 120&#8364; d'écart donc


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

Belle petite mise à jour.  Par contre jamais entendu parler des Geforce GT...?


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

Quelqu'un a un avis sur la màj des Mac Pro ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

les enfoires, ils ont augmente le prix du mac mini de 100 euros

ok superdrive en standard et meilleure carte video me direz vous, mais bon, vu les quantites et les tarifs negocies chez leurs meilleurs amis de chez nvidia

ca va faire encore une meilleure marge pour apple tout ca


et enfin, je dirai que tout cette longue attente tout ca pour mettre du 9400 c'est du foutage de gueule

d'ici 2-3, le mac mini sera surement equipe comme un macbook au meme moment mais toujours mis a jour en retard et je suis sur qu'ils nous le vendront 1000 euros !

ils vont bien finir par augmenter le prix pour atteindre 1000 euros


----------



## tonio08 (3 Mars 2009)

les bornes airport extreme et time capsule baissent de prix et et nouvelles fonctionnalités :
Borne d&#8217;accès Wi-Fi bi-bande simultanée
Mise en réseau de vos invités


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Quelqu'un a un avis sur la màj des Mac Pro ?


 
Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

mais dites moi ils ont aussi augmenter les imac de 100 euros !!! 


et pourquoi ??? tout simplement parce qu'ils viennent de sortir une offre de recyclage des ordis qui offrent 100 euros de remise pour l'achat d'un mac


la super combine

on augmente tous les prix de 100 euros

et on fait une offre de reprise de 100 euros

et hop ni vu ni connu, on empoche les memes benefices et le gros nigaud de client, il a rien vu et en plus il pense avoir fait une bonne affaire


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

je ne trouve pas l'info, les écran des iMac sont des écrans LED ?


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> mais dites moi ils ont aussi augmenter les imac de 100 euros !!!
> 
> 
> et pourquoi ??? tout simplement parce qu'ils viennent de sortir une offre de recyclage des ordis qui offrent 100 euros de remise pour l'achat d'un mac
> ...


 
Bien vu, made in apple!


----------



## monsieur_main (3 Mars 2009)

Ils ont mis une photo du fake du mac mini sur le store US, ptin quelle bande de noob, ils auraient pu consulter darkdahlia avant


----------



## pomme85 (3 Mars 2009)

Ils font des claviers filiaires sans pavé numérique ou j'ai mal vu ?


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Baisses des prix pour Time Capsule 269 euros 500 go et 449 euros pour un To et nouvelles fonctions pour Time Capsule et AirPort Extreme:

"Borne d&#8217;accès Wi-Fi bi-bande simultanée. 

Pour une portée et une compatibilité maximales, Time Capsule fonctionne simultanément sur les deux bandes de fréquence 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz, pour permettre à tous les périphériques présents sur votre réseau d&#8217;utiliser automatiquement la bande de fréquence la plus efficace. Time Capsule utilise aussi la dernière technologie sans fil 802.11n pour que vous puissiez profiter de vitesses de transfert jusqu&#8217;à cinq fois supérieures et d&#8217;une portée doublée par rapport aux réseaux sans fil 802.11g.4


Mise en réseau de vos invités. 

Vous pouvez désormais configurer un réseau Wi-Fi séparé avec un mot de passe spécifique pour vos visiteurs. Il vous suffit d&#8217;activer la nouvelle fonction de mise en réseau d&#8217;invités : vos invités peuvent utiliser Internet mais ne peuvent pas se connecter aux autres éléments de votre réseau privé, tels que vos ordinateurs, imprimantes et disques durs associés."


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Que vaut la carte graphique du mini ? Sur Ma queue pendouille ils disent que désormais la mémoire vidéo est dédiée ? Je me tâte


----------



## mAthyk (3 Mars 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Ils font des claviers filiaires sans pavé numérique ou j'ai mal vu ?


 
tu as le choix entre les deux


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

*Le macbook pro 15' a eu aussi une petite mise à jour. Il a les mêmes processeurs que le macbook pro 17': le 2.66 et le 2.93Ghz*


----------



## GGERARD (3 Mars 2009)

Re Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un 20" 2.66Ghz avec disque dur de 750 Go + 2Go de Ram offre promotionnelle de la FNAC en fin d'année pour 1149euros!
Bon, 
Pas trop déçu tout compte fait!!
GGERARD


----------



## rizoto (3 Mars 2009)

Le prix du mini de base est abuse...  certains netbook sont mieux equipes !


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

En même temps, ça fait un bout de temps que le mini n'est plus ce qu'il était... une machine apple "bon marché"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Le prix du mini de base est abuse...  certains netbook sont mieux equipes !



moi qui attendais la mise a jour, tu peux pas savoir comme j'etais decu

je pensais que pour le meme prix qu'avant, ils changeraient la carte video

100 euros de plus pour un mini, la pilule aura du mal a passer


allez, le cours de l'action va encore devisser, j'imagine que les analystes financiers vont critiquer cette mise a jour


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Ils font des claviers filiaires sans pavé numérique ou j'ai mal vu ?



c'est con, mais c'est plutot l'inverse qu'ils auraient du faire a mon avis

un clavier sans fil mais avec le pave numerique


car gagner quelques centimetres sur un clavier filaire, ca n'apporte pas grand chose


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Salut a tous.

excusez mon ignorance, mais je me pose la question suivante

avec les 2 sorties video du Mac Mini nouvelle mouture ( qui m'a l'air le seul changement.. le processeur n'a pas changé du core2duo et la ram, j en avais mis 4Go dans le mien) permettent elles de faire du dual screen?

C'est la seule chose qui me manque sur le mien. Car quel pied d'avoir 2 écrans pour regarder un film en surfant ou trier ses feuilles numbers, pages quand on fait des rapports 

Je n'ai donc quasi rien à y gagner a en acheter un nouveau? suis décu la! Mon portefeuille lui se réjouit lol


----------



## rizoto (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> moi qui attendais la mise a jour, tu peux pas savoir comme j'etais decu
> 
> je pensais que pour le meme prix qu'avant, ils changeraient la carte video
> 
> ...



La carte video a change ...  

tu peux quand meme ajouter 100 euros pour le clavier et la souris.

Je voulais en acheter un a mes parents, je regarderai du cote des occasions


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je pensais que pour le meme prix qu'avant, ils changeraient la carte video



Il y a une 9400 de base maintenant, il est plus rapide, plus économe et puis avec la crise c'est normal que les prix ne descendent pas.


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

Moi personnellement je suis très content.
Un iMac 24" pour 1400 c'est cool, l'ancien modèle 24" était à 1600 avec seulement 2Go de RAM et une ATI, donc comme moi ce qui m'intéressait le plus c'était l'écran 24", je suis gagnant de 200, et même de 300, parce que je vais le prendre par ma soeur qui est prof 

Le Mac Mini fonctionnait déjà du tonnerre (d'expérience je m'en sert d'un quasiment tous les jours) alors avec un GeForce 9400 et 2Ghz et bientôt SL ça sera une petite bombe. Il ne faut pas le comparer au NetBook je pense...

Bon le Mac Pro toujours égale à lui même  j'en veux 3 ...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui oui: "ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB [Add 45.00]"


 
Oui, mais sur le 24" 3.06 avec une GT 130... paske sur le 24" 2.93 avec une GT 120, c'est [ADD 180.00] 

Et pour les cartes GT 1xx, c'est du relookage marketing de chez nVidia :mouais:


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

Au fait, depuis 2 minutes il y a une nouvelle présentation du store


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mars 2009)

un nouveau mini ? 

j'ai loupé l'info ?

edit: ah ouais .... oups....


----------



## joesback (3 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Belle petite mise à jour.  Par contre jamais entendu parler des Geforce GT...?


Ce sont les nouveaux noms pour les cartes graphiques Nvidia:
GTS 150 = GeForce 9800 
GT 130 = GeForce 9600
GT 120 = GeForce 9500

Source: http://www.centrale3d.com/?Nvidia-G100-GT120-et-GT130
Rien de bien nouveau.....


----------



## rizoto (3 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Le Mac Mini fonctionnait déjà du tonnerre. Il ne faut pas le comparer au NetBook je pense...



Non, c'est sur, on peut pas comparer ,  le mac mini avec 2 giga de Ram, un disque dur actuel (320 giga) et un clavier+souris revient a 900 euros...


----------



## ari51 (3 Mars 2009)

Hum je sais pas si je vais renvoyer mon imac tout neuf moi


----------



## sclicer (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> mais dites moi ils ont aussi augmenter les imac de 100 euros !!!
> 
> 
> et pourquoi ??? tout simplement parce qu'ils viennent de sortir une offre de recyclage des ordis qui offrent 100 euros de remise pour l'achat d'un mac
> ...



De quel reprise tu parles ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Mars 2009)

Ca y'est! Nous sommes le 3 Mars 2009 et on y est, le combo drive est mort!

Donc en gros on s'est tous planté, le Mini ne passera pas en Atom avant au moins 2 ans et sa prochaine màj  

Je crois qu'il n'y a vraiment pas besoin de plus pour 2009 vue les prévisions de ventes de machines de bureau...


----------



## ForTheFun (3 Mars 2009)

Je suis plus tot content de cette MAJ.
J'attendais surtout le macmini, je possède l'ancien et il marche super.
Le nouveau vraiment bien MAJ, la carte graphique depuis le temps qu'on en rêvait, le processeur nouvelle génération avec un bus beaucoup plus rapide.
Par contre pour moi le choix est le premier model, car la différence ne ce justifie vraiment pas et encore plus pour un faire un media center avec PLEX 

<TROLL> : Cela me fait bien rire aujourd'hui car à chaque mise à jour de la gamme on a le droit aux mêmes commentaires qui sont : "trop cher" (il y a une pomme dessus c'est pour ça ), "c'est une blague ou quoi ! cette configuration matériel est déjà dépassée" ça c'est le deuxième effet intel on compare avec rue-montgallet mais il y a une pomme dessus c'est pour ça . Sérieusement il y a des gens content comme moi car c'est exactement ce qu'ils attendaient et d'autre qui en auraient voulut un petit peu plus. </TROLL>


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Non, c'est sur, on peut pas comparer ,  le mac mini avec 2 giga de Ram, un disque dur actuel (320 giga) et un clavier+souris revient a 900 euros...



Lol, c'est vrai que c'est chero ...
Mais ce sont les bas prix façon Apple  ... Et sans parler prix, (bon je me trompe peut être), je pense qu'un Mac Mini fonctionnera toujours mieux qu'un NetBook ...



> <TROLL> : Cela me fait bien rire aujourd'hui car à chaque mise à jour de la gamme on a le droit aux mêmes commentaires qui sont : "trop cher" (il y a une pomme dessus c'est pour ça ), "c'est une blague ou quoi ! cette configuration matériel est déjà dépassée" ça c'est le deuxième effet intel on compare avec rue-montgallet mais il y a une pomme dessus c'est pour ça . Sérieusement il y a des gens content comme moi car c'est exactement ce qu'ils attendaient et d'autre qui en auraient voulut un petit peu plus. </TROLL>



+1, enfin quelqu'un qui savait à quoi s'attendre


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Mars 2009)

Ben en effet, ya pas grand chose de pllus..
Mais faut avouer qu'il fallait s'y attendre non?
On ne peut pas demander au Mac Mini d'être mieux que ce qu'il est, et pour aussi cher!

Je suis content qu'Apple ai décidé de ne pas le laisser au placard le petit mini


----------



## mAthyk (3 Mars 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> De quel reprise tu parles ?


 
je pense qu'il parle ce ceci  http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133944/le-bonus-ecologique-d-apple-est-confirme


----------



## ari51 (3 Mars 2009)

quel qu'un va faire ses courses alors ??


----------



## fairway (3 Mars 2009)

Plutot sympa l'Imac 24" 2.93ghz avec 4go de ram un dd de 640 et surtout...l'option ATI 4850 !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Non, c'est sur, on peut pas comparer ,  le mac mini avec 2 giga de Ram, un disque dur actuel (320 giga) et un clavier+souris revient a 900 euros...



Ce sont des machines pour des usages différents, ton netbook il a un port firewire 800? 5 ports usb? Une bonne carte graphique? Un core 2 duo?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

Exception fait du Mac Pro, ce sont des mises à niveau économique. Apple n'a pas vraiment monté en fréquence au niveau des Core 2 Duo... 

Le Mac Mini premier prix est sympa avec sa GeForce 9400m GT. Mais le surcoût pour le modèle au dessus est injustifié. 200 &#8364; pour passer de 1 à 2 Go et 200 Go de plus, c'est n'importe quoi. Acheté dans n'importe quelle boutique, les composants ne valent même pas ce prix.. 

Les iMac stagnent franchement, surtout les 20 pouces. Les 24 pouces peuvent enfin recevoir une carte graphique digne de ce nom (Radeon HD 4850). Quant aux GeForce GT 1xx, c'est purement et simplement du recyclage de vieux GPU NVIDIA... 

On note qu'Apple a toujours choisi les composants les moins chers du marché. Les Radeon HD 48xx ont un excellent rapport prix/performances mais Apple se garde de le répercuter dans le prix public.

Voilà donc une mise à niveau qui va permettre à Apple de garder sinon d'augementer ses marges. Tant mieux pour eux, dommages pour les clients. 

Le Mac Pro par contre est franchement intéressant en version mono Xeon avec une Radeon HD 4870. Il me tente bien celui-là !   J'hésitais à remplacer mon Quad Core 3 GHz par un Core i7 lors de la sortie de Windows 7, ce sera finalement peut-être bien un Mac Pro. :love:

PS : Bonjour le prix des Radeon en option !!! 180 &#8364; pour une 4850 alors qu'une Radeon HD 4870 1 Go vaut 160 &#8364;...


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais sur le 24" 3.06 avec une GT 130... paske sur le 24" 2.93 avec une GT 120, c'est [ADD &#8364;180.00]


Oui tu as raison elle est plus chère sur le 24" 2.93 qui dispose d' une GT 120 et elle est aussi vendu séparément pour les Mac Pro:
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...EA-AFF&tduid=32349c8a7f0d7cd047e7a7714e546f48



gKatarn a dit:


> Et pour les cartes GT 1xx, c'est du relookage marketing de chez nVidia :mouais:


Vraiment moyen le relookage d' nVidia.


----------



## rizoto (3 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ce sont des machines pour des usages différents, ton netbook il a un port firewire 800? 5 ports usb? Une bonne carte graphique? Un core 2 duo?



Pour la bonne carte graphique, on repassera ... 

Si je me souviens bien, les premiers mac mini n'etait pas aussi chers. C'etait de vrai machine a switcher ! La, le prix fait  serieusement reflechir. Dans mon cas, je souhaitais faire un cadeau a mes parents et leur permettre d'utiliser un mac sans se prendre la tête a l'achat (du au prix).  Mais la, non !

EDIT : Même si la comparaison n'est pas evidente (taille et OS), une config materielle equivalente chez dell coute 400 euros... et pour le même prix, tu as une tour XPS avec un i7, 3072 de DDR3, un DD de 640 giga et une RADEON 3650.


----------



## ari51 (3 Mars 2009)

sans paver numérique sur le claver :mouais:


----------



## sclicer (3 Mars 2009)

mAthyk a dit:


> je pense qu'il parle ce ceci  http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133944/le-bonus-ecologique-d-apple-est-confirme



Merci, mais je vois pas de reprise pour les imac G3


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui tu as raison elle est plus chère sur le 24" 2.93 qui dispose d' une GT 120 et elle est aussi vendu séparément pour les Mac Pro:
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...EA-AFF&tduid=32349c8a7f0d7cd047e7a7714e546f48


Si j'ai bien compris, elle s'adapte sur n'importe quel iMac de cette gamme ?
Donc je peux partir sur la solution de pauvre à 1099 , puis dans quelques mois acheter cette CG à 315 ?

Encore une question : pour un clavier sans fil, il faut rajouter 30 et ce quelque soit le modèle ?


----------



## mAthyk (3 Mars 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Merci, mais je vois pas de reprise pour les imac G3


 
Je crois qu'il reprenne tous, mais à vérifier.

Sur le site de Krystena c'est mieux expliqué

http://www.krystena.fr/?vert-Krystena-se-met-au-vert-vert


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

Sinon, j'avais vu juste dans les autres topics : par défaut Apple propose toute la gamme Mac avec une GeForce...  Les GPU les moins chers par défaut et en option (chère) le meilleur rapport prix/performances. Ils ont le sens des affaires chez Apple !  

En tout cas, ils comblent quand même en grande partie les attentes (ou plus exactement des carrences) avec de bons processeurs graphiques capables d'utiliser OpenCL et des options intéressantes pour ceux qui veulent jouer. 

D'accord, il manque les Quad Core attendus dans les iMac mais j'ai reçu ceci dans mon courrier : 



> GeForce GT 120M possède 32 coeurs et est 15 fois plus performant que les  systèmes Centrino 2 1 et encode de la vidéo dix fois plus rapidement  que les processeurs Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz 2.
> 
> 2 : Comparaison basée sur la conversion dune vidéo HD  720p en format iPhone avec un CPU Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz tournant sur un encodeur  iTunes à 7 trames/seconde, contre un Ge Force GT 120M tournant Badaboom avec  laide de CUDA pour convertir le même fichier à 70 fps.


Pourquoi mettre du Quad Core alors qu'on peut avoir un gros boost dans certaines applications comme le transcodage vidéo avec un "petit GPU" ? Il manque juste Snow Leopard pour exploiter le tout... :sleep:


----------



## ari51 (3 Mars 2009)

y vaut mieux être étudiant il y a  de bonne réduction


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> sans paver numérique sur le claver :mouais:


La version avec pavé numérique est proposée en option et sans supplément de prix.


----------



## sclicer (3 Mars 2009)

mAthyk a dit:


> Je crois qu'il reprenne tous, mais à vérifier.
> 
> Sur le site de Krystena c'est mieux expliqué
> 
> http://www.krystena.fr/?vert-Krystena-se-met-au-vert-vert



Merci je viens de lire ça, savez-vous si on pourra l'utiliser avec la nouvelle gamme d'imac ?


----------



## mAthyk (3 Mars 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Merci je viens de lire ça, savez-vous si on pourra l'utiliser avec la nouvelle gamme d'imac ?


 
Je pense que le mieux c'est d'appeler et de voir avec eux


----------



## Baracca (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> et le gars de la boutique, c'est le beau frere de Steve Jobs qui est vendeur en France ou alors il est de la famille de paco rabanne ?



Ou le frère *Élizabeth Teissier *





ari51 a dit:


> sans paver numérique sur le claver :mouais:



Il me semble qu'il y a le choix (sans supplément de prix) de le prendre avec ou sans pavé numérique, non ?


----------



## ari51 (3 Mars 2009)

Oui oui j'ai parler trop vite


----------



## Jeje64 (3 Mars 2009)

Dites, vous en pensez quoi de la 9400M avec sa mémoire partagée? Finalement c'était pas mieux avec la Radeon HD 2600 Pro?
Moi qui attendait cette mise à jour, je me demande si je ne vais pas me rabattre vers l'ancien 2,66Ghz avec cette Radeon (en espérant une révision des prix chez mon revendeur s'il veut se débarrasser des vieux modèles )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

Jeje64 a dit:


> Dites, vous en pensez quoi de la 9400M avec sa mémoire partagée? Finalement c'était pas mieux avec la Radeon HD 2600 Pro?
> Moi qui attendait cette mise à jour, je me demande si je ne vais pas me rabattre vers l'ancien 2,66Ghz avec cette Radeon (en espérant une révision des prix chez mon revendeur s'il veut se débarrasser des vieux modèles )




http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...macbook-pro-et-imac-en-3d-ludique-252177.html

Si, c'était quand même mieux avant... En fait, de base, il est vraiment devenu "bureautique" mais avec les options, ça peut devenir sympa. Personnellement, je n'ai acheté que des MacBook d'ancienne génération à prix explosé (1299  pour le MacBook Pro Penryn et 799  pour le MacBook Air). Vive les bonnes affaires lors des changements de gamme ! A condition de savoir ce qu'on fait...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il y a le choix (sans supplément de prix) de le prendre avec ou sans pavé numérique, non ?


C'est ce que j'ai dit post 85.  


Pour les cartes graphiques il me semble avoir vu sur l'Apple Store qu'il n'y avait pas d'option proposée sur les 2 premiers modèles, ceux avec le 9400M.

EDIT : je viens de vérifier et effectivement le choix d'une autre carte graphique n'est proposé que sur les iMac 2,93 et 3,06 Ghz.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> quel qu'un va faire ses courses alors ??




mac mini commandé


----------



## damien_t (3 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Salut a tous.
> 
> excusez mon ignorance, mais je me pose la question suivante
> 
> ...



Ah oui, je l'avais pas vu comme ça, mais il va certainement être possible de brancher deux écrans en même temps sur le nouveau mac mini (moyennant tout de même l'achat de l'adaptateur mini display port)

Ah pis, sinon, y'a un port USB en plus. C'est bien un port USB en plus, non ?  

Et pis y'a même toujours un  port firewire (800 contre 400 avant)
et t'as une "vraie" carte graphique dedans (le GMA ne m'a jamais dérangé pour lire des videos full HD mais bon..)
Et encore en plus en plus, t'as 2Go sur le haut de gamme, un superdrive sur le bas de gamme, du wifi N, plus d'espace disque, et cerise sur le gâteau le bluetooth 2.1 à la place du bluetooth 2.0 

Bon, petite mise à jour donc, mais Apple ne l'a pas retiré du catalogue, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai dit post 85.
> 
> 
> Pour les cartes graphiques il me semble avoir vu sur l'Apple Store qu'il n'y avait pas d'option proposée sur les 2 premiers modèles, ceux avec le 9400M.
> ...


Oui ... 
Mais est-ce que ça implique que tu ne peux pas commander l'ATI Radeon à 315 pour remplacer la 9400 ?
En gros la 9400 est-elle remplaçable ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca y'est! Nous sommes le 3 Mars 2009 et on y est, le combo drive est mort!




dieu sait qu'ils en ont fait du fric avec ce combo drive avec l'option superdrive en supplement

alors que depuis 2 ans, tous les concurrents ont mis des graveurs dvd double couches

maintenant que le combo drive est mort, on refait le meme cirque avec sur le superdrive pendant que tout le monde commence a mettre du blu ray


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai regarder apparemment les nouveaux iMac n'embarque pas d'écran LED ... dommage! J'ai ouvert un topic dans conseil d'achat, mais à votre avis mieux vaut un iMac 24" ou un Cinema Display LED 24" niveau écran simplement pour regarder des DVD ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Oui ...
> Mais est-ce que ça implique que tu ne peux pas commander l'ATI Radeon à 315 pour remplacer la 9400 ?
> En gros la 9400 est-elle remplaçable ?


En gros, ça implique que tu n'as d'autre choix que la 9400. Donc elle n'est pas remplaçable.


----------



## Lledrith (3 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai pas compris, pourquoi la disparition du firewire 400 pour le seul firewire 800 va faire grincer des dents ? On ne peut pas brancher un périphérique firewire 400 sur un port firewire 800 ?

De plus, avec ce displayport pour l'iMac, ça veut dire qu'on ne pourra pas étendre le bureau en connectant un moniteur PC ? Ou alors il y a des adaptateurs displayport vers DVI ?

Et la timecapsule, quel intérêt par rapport à un simple disque dur externe ? (Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe de 1 To pour 145 euros, c'est moins cher que les 450 euros de la time capsule de même capacité)

Merci


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Mars 2009)

Les sorties firewire sont différentes, en plus de sa vitesse.
Et pour la timecapsule, elle a une carte wifi n intégrée, c'est ça qui fait monter le prix...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

J'hésite entre les deux mini pour remplacer mon vieux PPC Je suis à deux doigts de revendre mon macbook, la mobilité est désormais assurée par mon iPhone.
Mais que vont ils pouvoir dire dans le futur special event ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2009)

intérrieur d'un nouveau MacMini :


----------



## zepatente (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> mac mini commandé



merci c'est trop gentil


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2009)

Merde je vais à Londres dans 15j et je comptais me prendre un mac là-bas vu le taux euro/livre, tout est moins cher la-bas (économie de 600 euros sur le mac pro par exemple)

*En Angleterre tous les macs sont 20% plus cher depuis cette mise à jour*, pour s'aligner sur le dollar (et l'euro).
Ils doivent être dégoûté les anglais!!!


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> *En Angleterre tous les macs sont 20% plus cher depuis cette mise à jour*, pour s'aligner sur le dollar (et l'euro).
> Ils doivent être dégoûté les anglais!!!



J'habite à Manchester et je suis (un peu) dégoûté. Mais je vais quand même me prendre un 24".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

apple a supprime les cinema display notamment le 20"

mais malgre la maj des machines, pas de nouveaux ecrans

surtout que toute la gamme est en mini displayport maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Il y a toujours un mini-dvi livré 

Franchement vous vous attendiez à quoi? Les sorties sont conformes aux rumeurs...


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2009)

le CPU est soudé, je répète, le CPU est soudé


----------



## mOOnSlide (3 Mars 2009)

Salut !
Pour moi qui ai un des premiers Mac Mini Intel (core duo 1,6 GHZ) c'est une bonne évolution. Ce qui me manquais c'était principalement le fait de ne pas pouvoir le relier à mon écran de TV en même temps qu'a mon moniteur. Avec le mini DVI et le mini display port ce problème semble être réglé... par contre avec tous ces nouveaux ports (Minidisplay, firewire 800...) il va falloir débourser dans des adaptateurs :rose: et ça gonfle vite la note...

Mais je reste satisfait de l'évolution du Mac Mini, même si son prix reste malheureusement encore trop élevé je pense (enfin ce n'est que mon avis). J'avais espéré un prix de 499 pour l'entrée de gamme.

Vivement un test sur la bestiole


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

Raaaah ! Impossible de commander mon iMac, il y a un problème avec l'Apple Care au tarif éducation ("Higher Education UK). :affraid: Le type au téléphone m'a dit qu'il m'appellerait quand le problème serait résolu. Sympa. 

De toute façon, le délai de livraison pour un iMac avec une ATI Radeon 4850 est de 4 à 6 semaines. Je suis pas à 3 jours près pour commander.

Attendre, toujours attendre ! :hein:


----------



## bendder (3 Mars 2009)

Petit précision sur les nouveaux processeurs des Mac pro

CPU MP

Je suis vraiment dubitatif sur nouveau MP OCTO, je vais sûrement l'achète mais quid de la fréquence 2,26.
J'ai peur d'être juste par rapport à un ancien 2,8


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Merde je vais à Londres dans 15j et je comptais me prendre un mac là-bas vu le taux euro/livre, tout est moins cher la-bas (économie de 600 euros sur le mac pro par exemple)
> 
> *En Angleterre tous les macs sont 20% plus cher depuis cette mise à jour*, pour s'aligner sur le dollar (et l'euro).
> Ils doivent être dégoûté les anglais!!!



qu'est ce que tu racontes

les prix n'ont pas augmente de 20% pour les anglais :mouais:


----------



## Ninety (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai aussi quelques questions :

- Le processeur du Mac Mini est-il 64 bits ?
- Connait-on le type de DD et de RAM compatible avec le Mac mini ?

EDIT : http://www.apple.com/macmini/specs.html :-°


----------



## boubou777 (3 Mars 2009)

une question essentiel :

ati 4850 hd  ou  gt 130  ???????


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu racontes
> 
> les prix n'ont pas augmente de 20% pour les anglais :mouais:



Sisi.

L'ancien Mac Pro était à 1710 livres soit 1900 euros. Alors qu'il était en France à 2500 euros (différence de 600 euros, soit 25% moins cher là-bas)
Le nouveau Mac pro est à 1900 livres alors que le prix à baissé partout dans le monde... il n'y a plus de reduc par rapport à la france.

C'est pareil pour toute la gamme!


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> une question essentiel :
> 
> ati 4850 hd  ou  gt 130  ???????



Pour moi, c'est tout choisi. 

Plus sérieusement, je n'ai trouvé qu'une seule machine equippée de ce GPU, c'est le MSI GT725, qualifié de "portable pour gamers". Apparemment, la 4850 permet de jouer dans de très bonnes conditions sur un écran 17". On verra ce qu'elle arrive à faire sur un 24".


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> L'ancien Mac Pro était à 1710 livres soit 1900 euros. Alors qu'il était en France à 2500 euros (réduc de 600 euros, soit 25% moins cher là-bas)
> Le nouveau Mac pro est à 1900 livres alors que le prix à baissé partout dans le monde... il n'y a plus de reduc par rapport à la france.
> 
> C'est pareil pour toute la gamme!



L'iMac haut de gamme a aussi pris £200. Tant pis.


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> L'iMac haut de gamme a aussi pris £200. Tant pis.



Voir plus même.
L'ancien iMac 2.80ghz était il me semble à £1150... 
Et son remplaçant, le 2.93ghz, est à £1500...
Différence de £350 (320 euros)

Il est plus interessant de prendre l'ancien 2.80ghz au nouveau 2.66Ghz qui est au même prix!
Bref pauvres anglais ;-)


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Ninety a dit:


> J'ai aussi quelques questions :
> 
> - Le processeur du Mac Mini est-il 64 bits ?
> - Connait-on le type de DD et de RAM compatible avec le Mac mini ?
> ...


Oui processeur 64 bits "Intel Core 2 Duo"
Et pour la RAM: 1 ou 2 GO (un module SO-DIMM de 1 Go) de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 066 MHz



boubou777 a dit:


> une question essentiel :
> 
> ati 4850 hd  ou  gt 130  ???????


Bah il faudra voir les comparatifs (bench) mais je pense que pour les Gamers la GT 130 est mieux après perso je choisirai la ATI 4850 HD


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Sisi.
> 
> L'ancien Mac Pro était à 1710 livres soit 1900 euros. Alors qu'il était en France à 2500 euros (différence de 600 euros, soit 25% moins cher là-bas)
> Le nouveau Mac pro est à 1900 livres alors que le prix à baissé partout dans le monde... il n'y a plus de reduc par rapport à la france.
> ...




oui ca fait dans les 10% de hausse

et en france, les ordis ont pris 100 euros

les prix ont augmente dans tous les pays

apple fait ses prix dans chaque pays de facon independante

ils ne font pas leurs prix en fonction du dollar ou de l'euro


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> une question essentiel :
> 
> ati 4850 hd  ou  gt 130  ???????



J'ai une préférence pour ATI depuis quelques temps...


----------



## Vladimok (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Qu'y a-t-il comme reel difference de performance entre les iMac 2,4ghz, 24" et les nouveaux modeles ?

Cela vaux t-il vraiment la peine de changer de machine ?

Merci


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah il faudra voir les comparatifs (bench) mais je pense que pour les Gamers la GT 130 est mieux après perso je choisirai la ATI 4850 HD



Vraiment ? Ça m'intéresse, ça. D'où tiens-tu cette info ?

Je croyais que c'était l'inverse, puisque la GT 130 est une 9600GT renommée, et que la 4850 fait concurrence à la 9800GS, voire GTS.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> oui ca fait dans les 10% de hausse
> 
> et en france, les ordis ont pris 100 euros
> 
> ...



Mais non!!! (enfin c'est pas grave)
Par exemple: l'iMac 24 à 2.80ghz est passé de £1150 à £1499 pour son remplaçant (soit une hausse de 30%!!)
Son tarif n'a changé ni aux USA, ni en France!!!
C'est pareil pour le Mac pro.




bananiaaa a dit:


> ils ne font pas leurs prix en fonction du dollar ou de l'euro



Bien sur que si.
Régulièrement aux mises à jour, ils corrigent leur prix en fonction de la fluctuation du cour entre la monnaie locale et le dollar.


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Vraiment ? Ça m'intéresse, ça. D'où tiens-tu cette info ?
> 
> Je croyais que c'était l'inverse, puisque la GT 130 est une 9600GT renommée, et que la 4850 fait concurrence à la 9800GS, voire GTS.
> 
> Qu'en penses-tu ?


Oui tu as raison et pour le reste j' en sais rien  , je supposais sinon j' ai juste confondu désolé...
Enfin on verra bien les bench.


----------



## csamy (3 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir laquelle de ces CG : NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 512MB et l'ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB correspond le mieux pour la modélisation et l'animation 3D (avec Maya 2009, avec un niveau de détails plutôt moyens).  

Merci d'avance


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2009)

Bon moi au final j'hésite entre un bon iMac 24" et le premier mac pro.

iMac 24" - C2D 2.93Ghz - 4Go - 640go - GPU 256mo - 1699 euros

Mac Pro - Quad 2.66Ghz - 3Go - 640Go - GPU 512mo - 2299 euros
(j'ai déjà un écran apple 23")

Ca fait cher le mac pro!


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

L'ATI HD 4850 mobility se place a priori légèrment au-dessus de l'ancienne 8800m GT et de sa proche cousine la 9800m GT.

La GT 130 se place donc en dessous de ces dernières, car elle n'est en fait qu'un nouveau nom pour la 9600 GT du MacBook pro. (Source : *Cubic.com*) :

"_En fouillant les entrailles du pilote on découvre ainsi que les cartes graphiques utilisant la puce G96, soit les actuelles GeForce 9500 GT, seront bientôt renommées GeForce GT 120. Celles qui font appel à la puce G94, les 9600 GT, s'appelleront prochainement GeForce GT 130. Les 8800 GT et 9800 GT à puces G92 enfin seront bientôt connues sous le nom de GeForce GTS 150._"

La 4850 devrait donc se positionner à la fois au dessus des cartes graphiques de l'ancien iMac et du MacBook pro actuel. Elle semble être particulièrement adaptée au jeux (après, il faurdra voir le driver sous OS X).

Quant aux apps pro Apple, je ne sais laquelle se place le mieux. Je dirais l'ATI, encore une fois, mais juste par habitude. :rateau:







Edit : J'avais pas vu le GMA en haut du tableau. Le pauvre...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Mais non!!! (enfin c'est pas grave)
> Par exemple: l'iMac 24 à 2.80ghz est passé de £1150 à £1499 pour son remplaçant (soit une hausse de 30%!!)
> Son tarif n'a changé ni aux USA, ni en France!!!
> C'est pareil pour le Mac pro.
> ...



les tarifs sont faits en sorte qu'ils restent dans une fourchette de prix, ils ne baissent jamais en dessous d'un certain seuil ou n'augmentent jamais au dela d'un certain prix pour chaque gamme de produits

par ailleurs, si certains prix sont reajustes, ils ne le sont pas en fonction de la monnaie puisque le cours change sans cesse
pour preuve le dollar a fait du yoyo avec l'euro pour revenir son niveau d'avant crise (donc plus faible que l'euro) sans que cela n'influe sur le prix

pour un americain, un dollar reste un dollar et un european un euro reste un euro

la perception de fluctuation n'est visible que lorsqu'on compare un prix local par rapport a une autre devise

tu peux donc dire que ton mac est moins cher dans tel pays par rapport a 2 criteres:
- parce que la devise rend l'achat dans ce pays plus avantageux
- parce que le prix est tout simplement moins cher (souvent via les taxes)

en dehors de ca, ca n'a pas de sens de comparer les prix ni de dire qu'apple gagne ou perd de l'argent puisque malgre le fait que ce soit une multinationale, apple vend dans chaque pays via une entite locale...


mon boulot c'est le revenue management donc bon je suis bien place pour t'en parler

quand on vend sur un certain marche $100, on regarde pas en fonction des devises, on regarde par rapport aux couts sur ce marche et la marge

tu as pris un modele precis
si certains modeles n'ont pas augmente, d'autres ont pris 100 euros



enfin bon, c'est une discussion sans fin les prix et les devises

moi qui ai toujours paye les prix avec 8.25% de taxes en californie, j'ai jamais pleure parce qu'il y en avait pas en oregon
et tout le monde se dit la meme chose, je sais que les francais sont pres de leur argent alors ce genre de discussion je les comprends...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> L'ATI HD 4850 mobility se place a priori légèrment au-dessus de l'ancienne 8800m GT et de sa proche cousine la 9800m GT.
> 
> La GT 130 se place donc en dessous de ces dernières, car elle n'est en fait qu'un nouveau nom pour la 9600 GT du MacBook pro. (Source : *Cubic.com*) :
> 
> ...



ce serait une erreur de regarder que les perf 3D

faut aussi prendre en compte le decodage video

beaucoup de cartes Ati mettent une claque aux nvidia pour le decodage de videos HD, faut aussi penser a ca


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ce serait une erreur de regarder que les perf 3D
> 
> faut aussi prendre en compte le decodage video
> 
> beaucoup de cartes Ati mettent une claque aux nvidia pour le decodage de videos HD, faut aussi penser a ca



Pardon, je ne parlais en effet que des perfs' 3D. Mais il n'y a pas que ça qui compte.


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> les tarifs sont faits en sorte qu'ils restent dans une fourchette de prix, ils ne baissent jamais en dessous d'un certain seuil ou n'augmentent jamais au dela d'un certain prix pour chaque gamme de produits



Macworld UK:
If Apples put the prices up in the UK it must be to bring the price into line with the US, now that we can no longer enjoy an exchange rate of 50p for a dollar. The latest exchange rate gives one dollar for 70p.

L'Angleterre est le seul pays ou il y a eu une telle augmentation de prix.

Sur tous les modèles qui n'ont pas été mis à jour, il est toujours intéressant d'acheter là-bas
(-350 euros sur le macbook air 1.86 ou sur le macbook pro 17" par exemple) mais plus du tout sur les nouveaux modèles (alors qu'hier c'était toujours le cas).

Bref.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ce serait une erreur de regarder que les perf 3D
> 
> faut aussi prendre en compte le decodage video
> 
> beaucoup de cartes Ati mettent une claque aux nvidia pour le decodage de videos HD, faut aussi penser a ca



Une claque dans quoi ? L'utilisation CPU ? Le "rendu" ? Elles font toutes le décodage hardware de tous les formats vidéo avec post traitement par les processeurs de flux. Donc à moins de se référer à des antiquités chez ATI et NVIDIA... Après, c'est une question de pilotes et de logiciels de lecture.


----------



## bebert (3 Mars 2009)

Parfois c'est cool d'avoir commandé la veille d'une Màj :

J'ai droit pour 100 euros de moins à un nouveau modèle avec en plus la remote et le clavier étendu ! 

Que veut dire la mention MSE ? IMAC 20"/2.66/2GB/320/SD/*MSE*/KB-FRA


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Je trouve l'imac 20" trop cher , ainsi que les macmini 
A noter que le premier macmini n'a que 128mo partagé en vram.

De plus , un imac 24" avec un chipset graphique , je ne voit pas trop l'intérêt.


----------



## zazthemac (3 Mars 2009)

Voila il y a un mois j'ai eu un petit souci de macbook (mort).
J'ai donc décidé de le remplacer par un imac 20" alu 2.66 HD2600.
Mon gros souci etant la probable MAJ, qui est arrivé hier soit exactement 1 mois aprés mon achat. 

A part la baisse de tarif  je préfére quand même celui que j'ai acheté, j'ai eu le droit à l'option 4 Go de ram gratos. Mon seul regret c'est que mon milieu de gamme est devenu l'entrée de gamme
Bêtement peut être (n'ai pas vu les benchs) je préfére avoir une CG (HD2600) qu'un chipset (9400m). Donc j'ai acheté mon Imac un peu plus cher que ce qu'il aurait été mais bon.

Pas dégouté de la mise à jour  :loveà part si quelqu'un vient me dire que le 9400M est plus véloce que la HD2600  ) .


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

bebert a dit:


> Parfois c'est cool d'avoir commandé la veille d'une Màj :
> 
> J'ai droit pour 100 euros de moins à un nouveau modèle avec en plus la remote et le clavier étendu !
> 
> Que veut dire la mention MSE ? IMAC 20"/2.66/2GB/320/SD/*MSE*/KB-FRA



Need to install your iMac on the wall? With the MSE iMac Wall Mount Bracket it is fast and easy. Made from steel, this easy to install bracket is a quick, strong solution. Better yet, the MSE iMac Wall Mount Bracket is "warranty friendly" no alterations to your iMac is needed because the bracket cradles the iMac perfectly.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je trouve l'imac 20" trop cher , ainsi que les macmini
> A noter que le premier macmini n'a que 128mo partagé en vram.
> 
> De plus , un imac 24" avec un chipset graphique , je ne voit pas trop l'intérêt.



Bah, 128 ou 256 Mo de mémoire partagée, ça ne change pas grand chose... 

Sinon, ils sont content de truster Apple chez NVIDIA :



> * Les GPU NVIDIA sont  désormais disponibles pour tous les Mac​ 3 mars 2009​*
> *Les  faits :*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

ça ne change pas grand chose ?
Je ne savais pas :/

Dans tous les cas , un chipset graphique dans un ordi qui coûte plus de 1000 , c'est honteux.


----------



## Ptitgato (3 Mars 2009)

Apple a l'art de me faire hésiter à mort ....j'attendais la mise a jour pour me lancer et enfin switcher. Mais entre un 20" qui parait-il a un rendu douteux des couleurs et les 24" qui semble un peu grand pour mon bureau (sans parlé du chipset 9400M, qui me fait un peu peur...)

Bref je ne sais plus quoi penser :/

Que vaut vraiment la 9400M ?
Je me doute bien que pour le multimedia elle doit remplir son contrat, mais qu'est ce qu'il en est pour le montage photo (photoshop cs3), montage video, encodage, 3D... ? Par rapport a la ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO ?


Merci de m'eclairer.


----------



## jeanno51 (3 Mars 2009)

bonsoir a tous,
qq un a t il une infos sur la possibilités d acheter moins cher l ancienne gamme d imac et ou?
car dans un post sur la imac ...pour bientot j ai cru voir qu il y aurait des reducs de 300 euros...


----------



## cyriss (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis actuellement sur PC et j'attendais de voir ce qu'il y aurait de nouveau pour investir dans un imac.
Pour tout vous dire je ne connais pas grand-chose en informatique. Je suis un simple utilisateur.
J'étais intéressé par l'imac à 1300 . Maintenant je me dis que pour 99  supplémentaires je peux avoir un 24" avec 4 Go, mais après avoir appelé un revendeur mac, celui-ci m'a dit que les anciens étaient plus performants car les nouveaux (les 2 premiers) n'avaient pas de carte graphique mais un chipset.
Quelles sont vraiment les différences entre les deux ?
Pour mon utilisation (internet, bureautique, musique, photo familiale, film) qu'est ce qui est le mieux ?
Merci de m'aider un peu dans la quête de mon premier mac.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Pour ton utilisation , le premier ira 
Mais , l'ancien avec la radeon hd2600 est plus puissant que les imac avec la 9400m 
Pour les reduc , faites vite


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bah, 128 ou 256 Mo de mémoire partagée, ça ne change pas grand chose...
> 
> Sinon, ils sont content de truster Apple chez NVIDIA :



Marche pas tes liens : page erreur 404


----------



## Ptitgato (3 Mars 2009)

sur le 20" , avant y avait la hd2600 avec *128Mo* et maintenant y a le 9400M avec *256Mo* ....

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tombé l'actualité informatique, mais n'y a t-il un réel gain de performance entre les 2 modèles ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bah, 128 ou 256 Mo de mémoire partagée, ça ne change pas grand chose...
> :



Est-ce rellement vrai ? Que vaut cette carte 9400m avec 128 face a une ATIX1600 avec 128mo (la carte des Macbook Pro 2006) ? 

Et question subsidiaire : peut-on changer la ram du nouveau mini facilement ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## shakasan (3 Mars 2009)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> ... par contre avec tous ces nouveaux ports (Minidisplay, firewire 800...) il va falloir débourser dans des adaptateurs



Justement, je me posais la question, quels sont les adaptateurs compatibles ?
Car chez Apple, c'est un peu flou à ce niveau ^^


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

La hd2600 à 256mo dediés !!!!
Le 9400m a 256mo partagés !!

Et la x1600 est plus puissante que la 9400m 128mo a mon avis.


----------



## Standard (3 Mars 2009)

Et le type de processeur au fait... ?

Pour les iMacs pour savez des quels il s'agit ?
Des Duo ? Des Quad ? 
Des QXxxx ? des Exxx ?

a+


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

Standard a dit:


> Et le type de processeur au fait... ?
> 
> Pour les iMacs pour savez des quels il s'agit ?
> Des Duo ? Des Quad ?
> ...



:mouais:

Moi aussi j'aime les épinards.

T'as regardé *là* ?

edit : oh ! un nouveau membre. Bienvenue quand même.


----------



## Vincerium (3 Mars 2009)

Est ce qu'il ya de grand changement entre les nouveaux imac et les anciens?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mars 2009)

quelqu'un sait si il existe un adaptatteur pour brancher deux écrans sur un ancien mini ?
un core duo avec GMA... :rateau:


----------



## Standard (3 Mars 2009)

ho un autre nouveau membre.
Bienvenue confrère


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

C'est sympa, on peut mettre un processeur plus puissant sur le mini, pour 140  ht !


----------



## Standard (3 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Moi aussi j'aime les épinards.
> 
> ...




En fait c'est plutôt là http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html
Mais je n'avais pas vu

Merci


----------



## Ptitgato (3 Mars 2009)

Euh si je me souviens bien les entrées de gamme d'ancienne génération avait une (edit)hd2400 XT avec 128Mo, aprés il y avait un 20" avec 256Mo....

Aprés dédiées ou partagé, je sais pas si ça change enormement des performance (surtout que dans le cas que j'expose, il y a une difference de memoire non négligeable), je m'y connais pas suffisament... :mouais:


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

jeanno51 a dit:


> bonsoir a tous,
> qq un a t il une infos sur la possibilités d acheter moins cher l ancienne gamme d imac et ou?
> car dans un post sur la imac ...pour bientot j ai cru voir qu il y aurait des reducs de 300 euros...


Oui tu auras un prix mais 300 euros je ne sais pas.
Il faut allé voir à la Fnac, Darty et aussi chez certains APR (boutiques Apple) voir sur le refurb.
Exemple Iclg: http://www.iclg.com/Boutique-ORDINATEURS-APPLE/acheter-iMac-0Z00-AA11


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> quelqu'un sait si il existe un adaptatteur pour brancher deux écrans sur un ancien mini ?
> un core duo avec GMA... :rateau:



Oui cela existe il suffit de taper "dualscreen mac mini" dans google et tous les sites p^résents de la premiere page te diront comment faire!

par exemple: 



> *Matrox DualHead2Go Analog Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il est donc compatible pour le mac mini:



> Mac Mini2048x768
> (2x 1024x768)



Malheureusement, je pense pas que l'on puisse monter plus haut que cette résolution, d'ou mon 24 pouces est inutiles...

A moi de voir si je préfère mon 24 pouces ou 2 19 pouces


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Based on our extrapolations from Apple's published performance tests, the "early 2009" 2.26GHz 8-core will equal the "early 2008" 3.2GHz 8-core on many benchmarks and the "early 2009" 2.66GHz 8-core will beat it on all benchmarks. In other words, you don't have to spend $6K+ on the 2.93GHz version to beat the fastest "early 2008" Mac Pro.

http://www.barefeats.com/nehal01.html

Mais bon, hein.
[/FONT]


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mars 2009)

merci.

mais on peut faire en double liaison ou juste en simple affichage tiré sur deux écrans ?



mad-gecko a dit:


> Malheureusement, je pense pas que l'on puisse monter plus haut que cette résolution, d'ou mon 24 pouces est inutiles...
> 
> A moi de voir si je préfère mon 24 pouces ou 2 19 pouces



un 24" doit être mieux, car 2 19" en affichage simple tirée sur deux écran dois être énervant car il y a une bordure ou milieux.

ca marche aussi avec deux écrans large ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> merci.
> 
> mais on peut faire en double liaison ou juste en simple affichage tiré sur deux écrans ?



Lis un peu ce que j'ai dit s'il te plait, sinon, je vais prendre ca pour du foutage de gueule!



mad-gecko a dit:


> *Avantages :*
> 
> 
> Profitez d'un double affichage combiné allant jusqu'à 2560 x 1024 pixels ou d'un double affichage indépendant de 1280 x 1024 pixels.





Je ne l'ai pas testé personnelement, mais c'est ce que l'on dit sur 100 pourcent des sites ou je vais!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Cadeau!








+ une 2eme solution:

http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/7649


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Marche pas tes liens : page erreur 404



Ils sont doués d'envoyer des URL cassées dans des communiqués de presse ! :rateau:



DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Est-ce rellement vrai ? Que vaut cette carte 9400m avec 128 face a une ATIX1600 avec 128mo (la carte des Macbook Pro 2006) ?
> Et question subsidiaire : peut-on changer la ram du nouveau mini facilement ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Une GeForce 9400m GT, c'est sympa dans un portable... Ailleurs, excepté dans le Mac Mini, ça fait vraiment pingre.






Attention à ne pas confondre les processeurs graphiques mobiles et ceux de bureau. Une Radeon X1600 mobile, c'est franchement moins puissant que la version desktop. Dans les portables, les fréquences sont moindres, les bus mémoire parfois moins larges, etc. Parfois, pour ne pas dire souvent, il n'y a pas le même nombre de processeurs de flux !

Par exemple on pourrait penser qu'une GeForce GTX 280m utilise un GT200 comme la GeForce GTX 280 (avec 240 processeurs de flux) mais non ! C'est un bête G92b (128 processeurs de flux) comme les GeForce GTS 250, aka ex-GeForce 9800 GTX+, elle-même ex-GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB. Vous n'avez pas tout compris ? C'est pas grave, même NVIDIA ne capte plus. Mais en gros, ils servent les mêmes vieux trucs avec des noms qui changent régulièrement...  

Enfin, à part pour la GeForce 9400m GT où ça ne changera pas grand chose, il faudra attendre des tests et connaître les fréquences qu'Apple utilise dans ses iMac.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Standard a dit:


> En fait c'est plutôt là http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/features.html
> Mais je n'avais pas vu



Donc si on admet pour COD4 (données Apple) :

le new 24" avec nVidia 9400m est 2,4 fois plus rapide que le modèle iMac équipé du processeur graphique ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT
le new 24" avec nVidia GT120 est 1,8 fois plus rapide que les modèles équipés de processeurs graphiques intégrés
le new 24" avec nVidia GT130 est 4,2 fois plus rapide que les modèles iMac équipés de processeurs graphiques nVidia GeForce GT 120
le new 24" avec ATI 4850 est 6 fois plus rapide que les modèles équipés de processeurs graphiques intégrés

çà ferait donc 2,4 x 1,8 x 4,2 soit en gros *18x* plus rapide pour celui avec nVidia GT130 et  2,4 x 1,8 x 6 soit en gros *26x* plus rapide pour celui avec ATI4850 ? 

C'est pas si pire


----------



## Standard (3 Mars 2009)

Alors ca... ci c'est pas de l'embrouille...


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mars 2009)

Une question: Es-ce que le clipet graphique NVidia 9400M sur les nouveaux iMacs sont assez puissantes pour faire tourner ds jeux comme Call of Duty 4 ou un truc similaire en terme de graphismes lourds?

Je pense m'acheter un iMac 24" (2,66Ghz, 640Go, 4Go de RAM) qui était un poil moins cher que le iMac 20" moyen de gamme de début d'année (avec un boost à 500Go et 4Go de Ram).

Comme je suis un étudiant, j'aimerais ne pas me gourrer et pense le garder sans renouvellement pendant 4ans, es-ce que ça vaut le coup en terme de performances?


----------



## OuiOui (3 Mars 2009)

Les nouveaux mac sont dispo sur le site de la fnac mais n'achetez surtout pas le mac mini haut de gamme la bas y prennent une légère commission au passage  :


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Une question: Es-ce que le clipet graphique NVidia 9400M sur les nouveaux iMacs sont assez puissantes pour faire tourner ds jeux comme Call of Duty 4 ou un truc similaire en terme de graphismes lourds?



certainement pas en high à la résolution du 24"


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mars 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Une question: Es-ce que le clipet graphique NVidia 9400M sur les nouveaux iMacs sont assez puissantes pour faire tourner ds jeux comme Call of Duty 4 ou un truc similaire en terme de graphismes lourds?
> 
> Je pense m'acheter un iMac 24" (2,66Ghz, 640Go, 4Go de RAM) qui était un poil moins cher que le iMac 20" moyen de gamme de début d'année (avec un boost à 500Go et 4Go de Ram).
> 
> Comme je suis un étudiant, j'aimerais ne pas me gourrer et pense le garder sans renouvellement pendant 4ans, es-ce que ça vaut le coup en terme de performances?



EDIT/ Pinaise, vous répondez plus vite que j'ai le temps de poser mes questions... balaise...

Ok pour COD4, dommage tout ce bel écran gaché par un clipset bas de gamme... Mais bon, il vaux mieux peut être attendre les retours, mais par exemple sur du 1280 de largeur ça peut le faire ou non (de la qualité middle quoi)?


----------



## Ptitgato (3 Mars 2009)

Moi j'aimerais me prendre un 20" et booster la ram à 4Go, mais l'ecran est parait-il bas de gamme :/
Si seulement les ecran serait de qualité correct , j'aurais pas hésité...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> mais par exemple sur du 1280 de largeur ça peut le faire ou non (de la qualité middle quoi)?



çà tourne en 1280x800 sur les derniers macbook en low je crois


----------



## skystef (3 Mars 2009)

Chic, le Mini n'est pas mort! C'est une bonne nouvelle qu'Apple ne laisse pas encore tomber ce petit bijoux, même s'il y a augmentation de 100 euros. Les utilisateurs gagne enfin un vrai chipset parce que la GMA 950 . Apple n'a enfin plus de Mac équipé par ces immondes chipset Intel! 

Quand aux iMacs, c'est dommage d'avoir généralisé la Geforce 9400m. Sur un 24 pouces à mon avis ça ne tiendra pas trop la route pour ceux qui veulent jouer.
D'ailleurs, par rapport à une Radeon HD 2400, comment se positionne cette puce?


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2009)

Ptitgato a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais me prendre un 20" et booster la ram à 4Go, mais l'ecran est parait-il bas de gamme :/
> Si seulement les ecran serait de qualité correct , j'aurais pas hésité...



La qualité de l'écran du 20" suffit à 90% des gens.
Tu as besoin de couleurs absolument justes?


----------



## mOOnSlide (3 Mars 2009)

shakasan a dit:


> Justement, je me posais la question, quels sont les adaptateurs compatibles ?
> Car chez Apple, c'est un peu flou à ce niveau ^^



Pour le firewire 400-->800 c'est ICI

Minidisplay port --> HDMI c'est par là


----------



## Baracca (3 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai dit post 85.


 
 Exact, j'ai vu ça en me re-connectant , car j'avais quitté le forum sans lire au dessus , et tu l'avais écris quelques minutes avant moi  





rei_vilo a dit:


> Bon, le matériel nouveau est arrivé mais qu'en est-il de Snow Leopard ?
> 
> 1- Les nouveaux mac mini, iMac et Mac Pro seront-ils compatibles avec / optimisés pour Snow Leopard ?
> 
> ...


 

 Je me posais exactement les mêmes questions.
Car, il suffit que Snow Leopard ne traine pas et qu'il fasse passer aussitôt au tiroir caisse pour ce le procurer !!






Ptitgato a dit:


> Apple a l'art de me faire hésiter à mort ....j'attendais la mise a jour pour me lancer et enfin switcher. Mais entre un 20" qui parait-il a un rendu douteux des couleurs et les 24" qui semble un peu grand pour mon bureau (sans parlé du chipset 9400M, qui me fait un peu peur...)
> 
> Bref je ne sais plus quoi penser :/
> 
> ...



Je suis aussi intéressée par ces questions 
D'apès Chasseur d'Images, le 20" n'est pas si mauvais que cela, mais pour la retouches photo (en Raw) amateur, je vais me positionner a environ 40 cm de l'écran, le 24" ne sera pas trop grand ????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Ptitgato a dit:


> Apple a l'art de me faire hésiter à mort ....j'attendais la mise a jour pour me lancer et enfin switcher. Mais entre un 20" qui parait-il a un rendu douteux des couleurs et les 24" qui semble un peu grand pour mon bureau (sans parlé du chipset 9400M, qui me fait un peu peur...)
> 
> Bref je ne sais plus quoi penser :/
> 
> ...


La 9400m suffit pour du photoshop cs3
La HD 2600 pro est plus puissante.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

en tout cas, quand on voit que meme le mac mini a droit a 4 Go de memoire, je comprends pas pourquoi ils ont castre le macbook air avec ses 2 Go soudés 


bon, cela dit, meme avec 2 Go, je suis tres content, photoshop tourne bien

mais bon, 4 Go ca aurait ete mieux


----------



## wolverine (3 Mars 2009)

je voulais juste voir les nouveaux mac pro ils sont interressant mais je prefere le mien !


----------



## endavent (3 Mars 2009)

... que je changerai d'Imac !

Je précise que je ne suis pas un troll, mais quand je vois les "annonces" de la "nouvelle gamme", j'avoue ma déception.

Je possède un Imac G5 20" dont je suis satisfait, malgré les nombreuses pannes qu'il a rencontré. J'espère depuis plus d'un an pouvoir passer sur un nouveau modèle, avec des caractéristiques vraiment innovantes et permettant de se différencier réellement des possesseurs de PC. Et que vois-je ?
- des dalles 20" de moins bonne qualité que la mienne
- des écrans en verre qui laissent passer la poussière et qui sont une plaie à démonter pour les nettoyer
- une UC qui nécessite d'être un technicien SAV agréé Apple pour changer le moindre composant (disque dur, DVD, ...)
- des claviers sans pavé numérique (on rêve ! Heureusement qu'on peut choisir l'ancien sur l'Apple Store, mais c'est perdu pour les boutiques)
- des pingreries comme le fait de retirer la télécommande en standard
- une souris dont la boule s'encrasse à vitesse grand V
- et enfin un prix d'appel qui a une fâcheuse tendance à stagner voire à augmenter

Franchement, heureusement que Mac OS est toujours largement supérieur à l'OS d'en face, et que des logiciels comme Iphoto font la différence, parce que, sinon, je pense qu'Apple recommencerait à perdre des parts de marché.

J'ai la fâcheuse impression qu'Apple est en train de s'endormir sur ses lauriers tressés par des Ipod et des Iphone... Et vous ?


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mars 2009)

Pour indication je tourne sans problèmes avec photoshop CS4 sur de la intel X3100 sur MB Blanc Août 08, donc pour la Nvidia ça devrait passer sans problèmes


----------



## Baracca (3 Mars 2009)

Je me demande vraiment pourquoi Apple a mis cette Geforce 9400m a la place de la précédente, sachant que l'ancien était dédié ?

Cela ne va-t-il faire hésiter certains a acheter un 24" équipé de celle ci, alors que les anciens modèles 20" et 24" ne l'étaient pas? .   

Donc, l'achat un d'un ancien modèle (si il en reste) serait-il judicieux, sans mettre 2000 &#8364; pour avoir une carte vidéo dédié ?

Je suis pas spécialement fan de jeux vidéo, car je ne possède actuellement q'un portable Pc de 15" équipé de mémoire vidéo partager de 16 Mo pouvant aller jusquà 64 Mo, mais qui sait peut-etre qu'un bon jeux de gueguerre (style Metal Of Honnor) pourrait me tenter sur un 20" voir un 24"!

Pas de montage vidéo pour moi, juste de la photo en Brut, donc pas de soucis  a ce niveau.


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Mars 2009)

Il aurait été judicieux en effet de la part d'apple de laisser le choix des cartes graphiques pour le 20", car à l'heure actuelle, à configuration égale, le 24" coute 50 moins cher que le 20"... Un peu débile tout çà.

En tout cas pas de chocolat pour moi avant la sortie de SL, économies obligent...


----------



## boubou777 (3 Mars 2009)

je me demande quand même pourquoi Apple n'a pas fait la mise à jour des Imac plus tôt ?
car, l'ajout des cartes graphiques, modèles utilisés, n'est pas si récent que ça !
alors pourquoi cette attente  est-ce qu'une mise à jour plus importante aurai du être prévu....mais laissée de côté pour X raisons 

c'est quand même bizzard.......:hein:


----------



## Ptitgato (3 Mars 2009)

> La qualité de l'écran du 20" suffit à 90% des gens.
> Tu as besoin de couleurs absolument justes?




C'est juste que j'utilise photoshop de façon regulière (je ne suis pas pro), mais d'aprés ce que j'ai lu, le rendu des couleurs peut etre génant et pas seulement dans la retouche photo, mais aussi pour la naviguation web, comme quoi les couleurs serait différente d'un bout à l'autre de l'écran, dû a un mauvais retroeclairage de la dalle...

Le problème est bien moindre sur le 24" (inexistant ?) mais un 24" avec un 9400m, ça fait pas trés sexy (sans compter que cela semble un peu grand pour mon bureau, pas assez de recul?)


----------



## antro (3 Mars 2009)

J'avoue que moi aussi je suis un peu surpris par les caractéristiques des derniers Mac. 
L'entrée de gamme prend 100 supplémentaire, une télécommande en moins et un clavier qui rapetisse. 
Franchement, pour un ordi de bureau, je ne vois pas l'interêt d'avoir supprimé le pavé numérique. Sur un bureau, en principe on a de la place et c'est quand même beaucoup plus pratique.

Ce qui me gêne le plus, c'est l'augmentation du prix d'entrée de gamme. On savait les mac comme étant des machines "elitistes", mais là, franchement, le ticket d'entrée est passé au dessus de la barre symbolique des 1000.. Ca ne va pas aller dans le sens d'un diffusion large du produit tout ça. Si encore les caracteristiques le mettait largement en avant, mais je ne trouve pas que ce soit vraiment le cas...

J'attends toujours d'Apple la machine qui soit vraiment "revolutionnaire" comme l'était l'introduction de l'iMac ou du Mac Mini en son temps...


----------



## zazthemac (3 Mars 2009)

A la lecture des commentaires je suis bien content d'avoir achete mon 20" 2.66 HD 2600.....
pensais que la 9400m était prévue pour des portables pas des Mac de bureau


----------



## Gabi (3 Mars 2009)

Sur mac depuis 5-6 ans, j'ai récemment revendu mon Imac Core Duo 1,83 GHz.

Je voulais une machine ayant une carte graphique correcte ce qui est inaccessible chez Apple. J'ai donc choisi de me monter un PC moi même.

Habitué au silence et à la qualité de fabrication Apple, je n'ai choisi que des composants d'excellente qualité.
Boîtier Antec Solo, sobre, élégant. Alimentation inaudible Antec EarthWatts. Proc C2D E8500. CM Asus P5Q. 4 Go ram. CG HD4870.

Pour le prix d'un mac mini, 740 euros, j'ai une machine plus puissante que le plus cher des Imac avec toutes les options possibles et de qualité de fabrication égale. 

En passant à une architecture Intel, Apple doit se soumettre à la comparaison avec les PC.
Je n'ai pas une machine Packard Bell achetée à Carrefour, mais une machine avec les composants de la meilleure qualité existante et un montage très propre.

Il reste l'OS : OS X est bien plus agréable à utiliser que Vista.

Mais au final, je passe 5% de mon temps à m'occuper de l'OS de ma machine.
95% du temps, je suis sur Firefox, Thunderbird, Itunes, Office, MSN, Vuze... Exactement les mêmes logiciels que j'utilisai sur OS X, exactement la même expérience d'utilisation.
J'ai remplacé Iphoto par Picasa qui est tout aussi bien à mon goût.

Ma conclusion : après tant d'années de ferveur pro Apple, je me rends finalement compte que mon expérience utilisateur dépend infiniment plus de ce que je fais de mon ordinateur que de sa marque ou de son OS. Je prends tout autant de plaisir à utiliser mon PC que j'en avais à utiliser mon Mac.
J'ai beaucoup hésité à attendre les nouveaux Imac avant de switcher : au final, je suis donc bien content de ne pas avoir déboursé deux fois plus cher pour rester sur une machine Apple.


----------



## ambrine (3 Mars 2009)

Bon, ben elle me fait pas baver cette maj; des prix qui montent pour des DD plus gros, des fréquences quasi identiques,, une CG pleine de doute (sauf la ATI 4850) , pas de SL dedans donc il faudra repasser par le tiroir caisse dans 2 ou 3 mois.... j'suis mi-figue mi-raisin :sleep:


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Mars 2009)

Gabi a dit:


> Sur mac depuis 5-6 ans, j'ai récemment revendu mon Imac Core Duo 1,83 GHz.
> 
> Je voulais une machine ayant une carte graphique correcte ce qui est inaccessible chez Apple. J'ai donc choisi de me monter un PC moi même.
> 
> ...



Très beau témoignage 
Et je partage ton point de vue.
Je suis dans ton cas aussi. Un mac pro me serait parfait, mais pour son prix... Je me ferai un PC du feu de dieu à 1000, sans aucun problème.
C'est un peu le principe d'Apple aussi, faire de bons produits, mais très chers pour les composants qui les constituent!
C'est un ordinateur de luxe, il faut s'en rendre compte. Et la prise de conscience passe parfois par le switch inverse (total ou non)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Ben amusez-vous bien avec vos PC.  

Je me désinscris de la discussion


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben amusez-vous bien avec vos PC.
> 
> Je me désinscris de la discussion



Bien, moi je m'y inscris, car les vraies vérités sortent enfin!

Je me sens tres proche du témoignage de Gabi, mais tant que mon Mac Mini fonctionne, je le garde.
Des qu'il sera mort, ce sera PC sous un OS moins agréable, mais qui occupera 5pourcent de mon temps. Vive les 95 Pourcents de temps passés sur MSN,  Firefox, Foobar, etc...

Vive les 600-1200E en plus dans la poche!


----------



## fgero (3 Mars 2009)

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *Bjeko*
> 
> 
> ...


En effet, entre le haut de gamme iMac et l'entrée de gamme Mac Pro, différence carrément faible de prix (si on a déjà un écran). 
Et probablement un bond en perfs entre le Xeon Nehalem 2.66 Quad et le core 2 Duo 3.06, sans parler du reste de la machine Mac Pro qui favorise la perf à tous les niveaux. Et de l'évolutivité et modularité.
Donc je n'hésite plus ==> le quad-core Mac Pro dans 1 ou  mois...ce serait bien qu'ils mettent Snow Leopard d'ici là.


----------



## rizoto (3 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben amusez-vous bien avec vos PC.
> 
> Je me désinscris de la discussion



avoue qu'apple abuse sur le prix de certains produits et du matos proposé.


----------



## vanhelsing (3 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
*AIG: 100 milliards de pertes*

Il faut bien aider les ricains
PS: Nouveau membre qui espère acquérir son premier mac-mini


----------



## gto55 (3 Mars 2009)

le mac mini c'est cher :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> avoue qu'apple abuse sur le prix de certains produits et du matos proposé.



Malheureusement tant que des gens achetent, ils ne vont pas s'arreter.

Imagine que tu vends des petits pains tres bons à 200Euros.
Si tu en vends 5 sur ta journée, tu seras heureux.
Le bon boulanger, lui en aura vendu 200 à 80cents.

Tout le monde finira par être ami avec le bon boulanger, même si ses pains sont un peu moins bons. Ils sont mangeables, quand même tres bons avec un petit peu de beurre dessus!

Le méchant boulanger, lui sera riche mais aura moins d'ami. Mais on a beau faire des manifestations dans la rue, il continuera à nous regarder de haut et a se faire des couilles en or.


Moi, je me suis fait plaisir avec un Mac Mini à 700E à l'époque, j'en suis encore tres content et félicite Apple pour ses tres bons produits. Malheureusement, des qu'il ne répondra plus, bonjour les petits pains dorés à 80 cents


lol


----------



## SergeD (3 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> avoue qu'apple abuse sur le prix de certains produits et du matos proposé.



Bonsoir,
voyant le nombre de posts où il est dit que tout cela est bien mais bien cher, j'ai cherché la facture de mon iMac Tournesol 700 MHz.
- la date mai 2002, le temps passe et il fonctionne parfaitement.
- le prix 1900 HT
soit le prix de l'iMac haut de gamme.


----------



## skystef (3 Mars 2009)

C'est dommage qu'Apple ne propose plus en France d'iMac à moins de 1000 euros. L'augmentation de 100 euros en temps de crise... mouais :mouais: Et puis 999 euros, c'est en dessous de la "barre psychologique" des 1000 euros. 

Pour les PC, c'est vrai qu'au prix d'un iMac, on se monte une machine très performante avec un Quad Core et une vraie carte graphique. Mais utilise-t-on principalement son Mac pour jouer...

En regardant à nouveau les produits, on remarque que le Mac Mini ne décolle pas des 2ghz. A quand l'arrêt de ces processeurs! Le modèle haut de gamme aurait pu atteindre les 2,4 Ghz.


----------



## ambrine (3 Mars 2009)

Gabi a dit:


> Sur mac depuis 5-6 ans, .....Ma conclusion : après tant d'années de ferveur pro Apple, je me rends finalement compte que mon expérience utilisateur dépend infiniment plus de ce que je fais de mon ordinateur que de sa marque ou de son OS. Je prends tout autant de plaisir à utiliser mon PC que j'en avais à utiliser mon Mac.
> J'ai beaucoup hésité à attendre les nouveaux Imac avant de switcher : au final, je suis donc bien content de ne pas avoir déboursé deux fois plus cher pour rester sur une machine Apple.



Tu oublis un peu le prix d'un écran, non? l'obsolescence de ton PC dans quelques années pour la nouvelle version de Windows qui crâche la mort qui tue?

Mon iMac G3 de 2000 tourne sous Tiger et 640Mo de mémoire; il sera le premier ordi de ma fille de 5 ans. J'ai switché en 2000 et je ne retournerai pas sous Windows dans les conditions qu'il offre encore actuellement


----------



## bolox (3 Mars 2009)

fgero a dit:


> En effet, entre le haut de gamme iMac et l'entrée de gamme Mac Pro, différence carrément faible de prix (si on a déjà un écran).
> Et probablement un bond en perfs entre le Xeon Nehalem 2.66 Quad et le core 2 Duo 3.06, sans parler du reste de la machine Mac Pro qui favorise la perf à tous les niveaux. Et de l'évolutivité et modularité.
> Donc je n'hésite plus ==> le quad-core Mac Pro dans 1 ou  mois...ce serait bien qu'ils mettent Snow Leopard d'ici là.



Je suis exactement dans le même état de réflexion 

Je bosse sur archicad 12, et je comptai remplacer mon PC âgé de 5 ans par un IMAC, mais vu les MAJ de ceux-ci et des MACPRO je pense que je vais plutôt me diriger vers le MACPRO

Si l'imac avait été doté de core I7 d'écran led ect ect, comme dans des tas de rumeurs OK, mais vu la petite différence de prix entre l'IMAC haut de gamme et le MACPRO je vais oublier l'IMAC et scruter coté MACPRO


----------



## Hepox (3 Mars 2009)

Hello tous,

Je viens de lire les posts précédents et je ne pense pas avoir trouvé de réponses claires à cette question qui me turlupine.

La voici:

Est-ce que les anciens iMac 20" entrée de gamme ont une meilleure CG (128 ou 256? intégré.) que les nouveaux entrées de gamme? (chipset 256? partagé.)

Au niveau de l'utilisation quotidienne (j'entend pouvoir le pousser un peu cependant) laquelle de ces 2 génération d'iMac vaut-elle mieux le coups?


----------



## boubou777 (3 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> je me demande quand même pourquoi Apple n'a pas fait la mise à jour des Imac plus tôt ?
> car, l'ajout des cartes graphiques, modèles utilisés, n'est pas si récent que ça !
> alors pourquoi cette attente  est-ce qu'une mise à jour plus importante aurai du être prévu....mais laissée de côté pour X raisons
> 
> c'est quand même bizzard.......:hein:



up


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Mars 2009)

A mon avis, personne ne pourra te répondre. Pas même Apple 
C'est vraiment étrange comme MAJ pour les imacs :mouais:
Je me disais : si ils sont vraiment chouettes, je me prends l'entrée de gamme.
Mais là, bof quoi.

Edit : Execllent ton exemple mad-gecko


----------



## Hepox (3 Mars 2009)

Bah je pensais pareil Almacrex... à 1000euros je ne me serait pas posé ce genre de questions et aurait sauté sur le nouvel entrée de gamme... mais là je doute : )


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Mars 2009)

Sans vouloir faire le troll, je pense qu'Apple a perdu la quasi intégralité de sa capactité à innover avec ses machines de bureau.
C'est moins vrai pour les portables, l'innovation désormais sera plutôt là et sur les iPhone. Mais c'est sûr que j'ai l'impression que cette màj est une régression.


----------



## Ptitgato (3 Mars 2009)

Hepox a dit:


> Hello tous,
> 
> Je viens de lire les posts précédents et je ne pense pas avoir trouvé de réponses claires à cette question qui me turlupine.
> 
> ...





J'ai posé la même question, y a pas eu de reponse , j'espère que t'auras plus de chance :rateau:
Enfin on a dit, que 256Mo Dédiées était superieur à 256Mo partagées...mais on a pas si 128Mo dédiée était mieux que 256Mo partagées...Aprés qu'en est-il réèlement, on le sera surement dans les prochains jours.



Sinon je pense me prendre l'imac 20" avec la 9400m , malgrés qu'elle semble moins puissante qu'une HD2600 Pro 256Mo (dédiée), il y a possibilité de mettre jusqu'a 8Go de RAM (impossible sur l'ancienne génération), dans le futur ça pourrait être bien utile quand les prix auront baissé.


----------



## Super Power (3 Mars 2009)

Hé bien je suis ravi d'avoir acheté mon iMac 20'' fin janvier dernier alors ! La télécommande et le pavé numérique me servent énormément.


----------



## an3k (3 Mars 2009)

Ptitgato a dit:


> J'ai posé la même question, y a pas eu de reponse , j'espère que t'auras plus de chance :rateau:
> Enfin on a dit, que 256Mo Dédiées était superieur à 256Mo partagées...mais on a pas si 128Mo dédiée était mieux que 256Mo partagées...Aprés qu'en est-il réèlement, on le sera surement dans les prochains jours.
> 
> Sinon je pense me prendre l'imac 20" avec la 9400m , malgrés qu'elle semble moins puissante qu'une HD2600 Pro 256Mo (dédiée), il y a possibilité de mettre jusqu'a 8Go de RAM (impossible sur l'ancienne génération), dans le futur ça pourrait être bien utile quand les prix auront baissé.


Dédié c'est (beaucoup) mieux. Et même 128Mo dédiés sont certainement mieux que 256 partagés. En tous cas, ne comptez pas jouer sur ces imacs.

Les ATI HD sont plus puissantes que les Nvidia à tarif égal en ce moment, mais les pilotes nvidia gardent une longueur d'avance, donc en fait je sais pas  Faudarait demander à mon petit frère de 14ans :-/


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2009)

Ca y est, je vais enfin pouvoir acheter un 24" minidisplay pour mon Mac Pro, plus qu'a attendre la nouvelle carte en avril !  Content.


----------



## Ptitgato (3 Mars 2009)

D'aprés les tests d'apple la 9400M est mieux que la HD2400 XT 128Mo qu'il y avait précédement. (voir ici)

et puis bon pour jouer j'ai ma 360, c'est plus pour une utilisation photoshop, multimedia HD, montage vidéo basique ou de l'encodage, limite de la 3D...mais c'est vraiment pas quelque chose d'utilité professionnelle ou trés poussé (sauf pour photoshop peut etre...), un minimum quoi.

Pour le moment que ça tourne bien pour les 3/4 ans a venir, moi ce qui m'inquiète surtout c'est plus la qualité de l'ecran, j'ai eu des mauvais echos sur les 20"....a voir si c'est des cas isolés, problème resolu ou pas ....


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mars 2009)

Personne ne s'étonne de la généralisation du format 24 pouces ? Un seul modèle 20 pouces au catalogue, c'est tout de même assez intriguant.


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2009)

Franchement, chapeau bas pour avoir garde le Mini. Et avec du FW800 il n'en est que meilleur. Ca c'est pour le bonus ecologique !  Je regretterais presque le mien, tiens, plutot qu'avoir a brancher le Mac Pro juste pour iTunes...

Le 24" ne m'etonne pas. C'est quand meme plus simple de faire des ihm avec de grandes surfaces dispo.


----------



## TequilaPhone (4 Mars 2009)

Le pire c'est ça : 


Regardez le clavier pendant *10 secondes* et ensuite dite : *49*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

TequilaPhone a dit:


> Le pire c'est ça :
> 
> 
> Regardez le clavier pendant *10 secondes* et ensuite dite : *49*



Je suis sur que l'équipe d'Apple doit se marrer.

Je parie qu'ils boivent 2-3 shots de téquila, sortent le clavier...

Y'en a un qui dit allez, "bon, il nous revient à 7E, combien on le vend"

Les potes disent 15-20n voire 25E, puis y'en a un qui ressert de la Téquila à tout le monde et qui dit 49!!!


Puis fou rire général.


Y'en a un qui regarde Steve Jobs dans les yeux il dit: "chiche"


Fou rire général.



Maintenant, ils doivent encore être mort de rire en voyant les ventes qu'ils font et se dire que les gens sont vraiment naifs!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2009)

Il y a toujours deux 20 pouces et deux 24 pouces. D'accord, les 20 pouces sont comme les Mac Mini, pas très différents...

Sinon pour les questions de cartes graphiques 128 Mo mieux que 256 Mo, partagé ou pas, etc. Personne ne peut y répondre tant qu'on ne sait pas toutes les caractéristiques des mémoires en question. C'est à dire :

type de mémoire : DDR2, DDR3, GDDR3, GDDR5 ?
fréquence : on trouve de 600 à 1000 MHz
largeur de bus : de 64 bits à 256 bits

Si dans l'absolu, le mieux est le plus de mémoire possible avec la plus haute fréquence sur le bus le plus large, après, il devient dur sinon impossible de savoir si 128 Mo dédiés de DDR 800 MHz en 128 bits  sont mieux que 256 Mo partagés de DDR3 1066 MHz en 128 bits.

Accessoirement, vu que les gens jouent peu sur Mac, c'est d'autant moins important. Avec 16 Mo, on affiche 1920x1200 en 32 bits (aka le bureau d'OS X). Le reste ne sert à rien tant qu'on n'a pas plusieurs écrans ou qu'on ne fait pas de la 3D (la mémoire sert alors aux textures). 

GeForce 9400m GT : pas du tout adapté aux jeux (acceptable sur un Mini ou un portable).
GeForce GT 120 : pas vraiment adapté aux jeux mais ça peut suffire pour certains.
GeForce GT 130 : mieux mais pas suffisant dans l'absolu... 
...
GRAND FOSSE DES PERFORMANCES
...
GRAND FOSSE DES PERFORMANCES
...
Radeon HD 48xx : très bien pour les jeux récents.

Bref, ceux qui veulent jouer correctement avec leur iMac, il faut passer par la case Radeon. Les GeForce optionnelles naviguent entre le minimum syndical et le passable... Si vous faites juste de la bureautique (pas de transcodage ni de retouche d'image façon (semi) pro), inutile de payer une carte graphique au capacités 3D aussi faibles qu'inutiles.


----------



## wotan67 (4 Mars 2009)

En fin de compte je ne suis pas trop déçu d'avoir acheter mon 2,8GHZ 24" 4GO et500 GO de DD,il y a de ça 1 mois-à quelques euros près c'est kifkif


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2009)

ambrine a dit:


> Tu oublis un peu le prix d'un écran, non? l'obsolescence de ton PC dans quelques années pour la nouvelle version de Windows qui crâche la mort qui tue?
> 
> Mon iMac G3 de 2000 tourne sous Tiger et 640Mo de mémoire; il sera le premier ordi de ma fille de 5 ans. J'ai switché en 2000 et je ne retournerai pas sous Windows dans les conditions qu'il offre encore actuellement



L'obsolescence d'un MacPro dual G5 devant Snow Leopard, c'est pas pareil ?   C'est même pire que Windows 7 qui tourne très lentement sur un PC de 2003, ça ne s'installe pas ! 

Des PC de 2000 (ou avant) avec un peu plus de 512 Mo qui font tourner Windows 2000 tout aussi bien aujourd'hui qu'il y a 8 ans, ça existe. Ca n'a rien d'extraordinaire. 

Pour le prix du gros Mac Mini, on a une UC de course avec un Windows OEM... 


 Bref, autant dire qu'on préfère Apple et OS X que sortir des pseudo justifications.


----------



## F118I4 (4 Mars 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Personne ne s'étonne de la généralisation du format 24 pouces ? Un seul modèle 20 pouces au catalogue, c'est tout de même assez intriguant.


Apple pense sûrement à l' iMac 28 pouces.
Avec une gamme d' iMac: 20, 24 et 28 pouces. (avant c' était 17, 20 et 24 pouces)
Même si 28 pouces c' est un peu grand il faut reconnaitre qu' on s' adapte vite et qu' il y a sûrement une demande.


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Apple pense sûrement à l' iMac 28 pouces.
> Avec une gamme d' iMac: 20, 24 et 28 pouces. (avant c' était 17, 20 et 24 pouces)
> Même si 28 pouces c' est un peu grand il faut reconnaitre qu' on s' adapte vite et qu' il y a sûrement une demande.



Depuis cette après midi je me dis qu'il risque d'y avoir un "one more thing" le 24 ou au WWDC avec la sortie du iMac 28 ou 30", tout comme ils l'avaient fait pour le MBP 17" ... Donc du coup j'hésite encore à acheter parce que 28 ou 30" pour faire office de "TV" c'est pas mal. Sinon c'est direct 24" d'entrée de gamme, et comme l'ancien 24" d'entrée de gamme était à 1600, c'est tout benef pour moi


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2009)

Vous le trouvez super cher, vous, le 24" ? Ici il est plutot raisonnable, dans cette gamme de finition et de fidelite du gamut.


----------



## divoli (4 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Depuis cette après midi je me dis qu'il risque d'y avoir un "one more thing" le 24 ou au WWDC avec la sortie du iMac 28 ou 30", tout comme ils l'avaient fait pour le MBP 17" ... Donc du coup j'hésite encore à acheter parce que 28 ou 30" pour faire office de "TV" c'est pas mal. Sinon c'est direct 24" d'entrée de gamme, et comme l'ancien 24" d'entrée de gamme était à 1600, c'est tout benef pour moi



Ah oui, c'est sûr, une nouvelle Mighty Mouse qui couine et qui clignote de différentes couleurs selon où vous cliquez, en plusieurs versions. Tarif de base: 299 &#8364;. 

Les commerciaux d'Apple n'ayant pas fini leur Tequila, on peut s'attendre à tout...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2009)

Le 24" premier prix est plutôt bien surtout pour ce niveau d'écran.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2009)

"C'est bien, mais pas suffisant..."

Ouai... pas convaincu... des maj quoi... aucune surprise, le minimum syndical j'ai l'impression.
Je pense surtout au mini, j'ai pas regardé de près le reste, mais franchement, c'est vraiment le service minimum  Si au moins encore il était unibody, c'est pourtant l'élève idéal ! Mais nan... :sleep:

100 % apple, je peux pas voir autrement, mais va falloir tout de même arrêter de trop miser sur le design car là franchement on se demande ce qu'ils foutent... si encore le mini n'avait pas augmenté le 100 &#8364;... 499 &#8364; c'était bien pour la version actuelle, trop cher pour l'ancienne mais bien pour celle-ci ! 599 &#8364; c'est trop je pense. Tout ça pour quoi ? Un superdrive et un chipset vidéo qui tient la route ? Nan mais nan quoi... c'est ridicule. :hein:


----------



## yret (4 Mars 2009)

L'iMac à 1399  me semble un bon compromis mais c'est vrai qu'il s'agit seulement d'une évolution: pas de modification ...


----------



## Macbeth (4 Mars 2009)

Bon, l'Imac reste décidément encore la machine au meilleur rapport qualité/prix.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils fichent avec le mac mini. Je ne pige pas la politique.


----------



## endavent (4 Mars 2009)

Oui, il y  au moins un point positif : les acheteurs "d'avant le changement de gamme" ne se sentiront pas les dindons de la farce, pour une fois


----------



## pouto (4 Mars 2009)

Juste comme ça, j'ai réussi à trouver quelques résultats sur la version mobility de la 4850, qui équipe les nouveaux iMacs:

http://portables4gamers.com/?p=2752

Bref, ça me semble pas mal quand même...la version desktop fait des merveilles dans les jeux, et la version mobility n'est pas castrée comme c'est souvent le cas...ça promet donc de bonnes choses


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

pouto a dit:


> Juste comme ça, j'ai réussi à trouver quelques résultats sur la version mobility de la 4850, qui équipe les nouveaux iMacs:
> 
> http://portables4gamers.com/?p=2752
> 
> Bref, ça me semble pas mal quand même...la version desktop fait des merveilles dans les jeux, et la version mobility n'est pas castrée comme c'est souvent le cas...ça promet donc de bonnes choses



 Merci.


----------



## skystef (4 Mars 2009)

pouto a dit:


> Juste comme ça, j'ai réussi à trouver quelques résultats sur la version mobility de la 4850, qui équipe les nouveaux iMacs:
> 
> http://portables4gamers.com/?p=2752
> 
> Bref, ça me semble pas mal quand même...la version desktop fait des merveilles dans les jeux, et la version mobility n'est pas castrée comme c'est souvent le cas...ça promet donc de bonnes choses




Dommage que des cartes de bonnes factures n'équipent pas tous simplement tous les iMacs. Du milieu de gamme pour les deux premiers modèles, du haut de gamme pour le haut de gamme et du très haut de gamme pour le très haut de gamme. Une carte milieu de gamme chez ATI ne doit pas coûter bien cher pour un fabricant.


----------



## xao85 (4 Mars 2009)

ATI reviendrait-il sur le devant de scène?


----------



## Karamazow (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me demande si le nouveau mac Mini permet d'accéder à des résolutions plus poussées que l'ancien Mac Mini.

*Est ce que par exemple, le nouveau mini pourra piloter le Cinema Display 30" à sa résolution native de 2560x1600 pixels ( 4 méga pixles) ?*

Vous me direz "_pas plus pas moins_" que les macbook Unibody actuels, mais justement je ne sais ce que peut faire le Nvidia 9400 M, il me semblait que ce n'était pas uen résolution possible sauf que dans l'Apple Store du nouveau Mini, Apple indique qu'il est possible de connecter le Cinema Display, *mais sans préciser* à quelle résolution d'affichage...


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

Personnellement, je trouve qu'Apple a fait fort  Toutes les gammes sont maintenant mises à jour, avec plus ou moins de profondeur. Cela satisfait (ou satisfera) les uns en fonction de telle ou telle évolution. Cela horripile (ou horripilera) les autres parce que telle ou telle attente (ou revendication n'a pas été prise en compte). C'est derniers sont déjà très présents sur ce fil. Tout y passe, même l'intention de back-switcher, et quelques sarcasmes sur le clavier court avec fil (option).

Bref, rien de changé sous le soleil  de Mac G.

Pourtant, le Mac Mini subit davantage qu'une simple mise à jour. Il atteint à peu près le niveau des iMac "blanc" 17" (sans écran bien sûr).

La tendance à "standardiser" l'écran 24" des iMac répond au souci que tous les écrans de cette gamme soient un jour full HD, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le 20" auquel il manque quelques dizaines de pixels. Pour les fanas de fréquence, tous les modèles, sauf le haut de gamme, sont légèrement boostés vers le haut au niveau du CPU, et en puissance graphique avec l'adoption des GPU nVidia. Bien sûr, les CPU sont toujours des Core 2 Duo. Il fallait s'y attendre  réalisme et marketing obligent ! Ne perdons pas non plus de vue le doublement de la capacité mémoire à 8 Go. 4 Go par processeur, cela devient sérieux ! Unix va se sentir à l'aise avec tant de place ! Il va falloir se donner du mal pour déclencher le swapping ! Finalement, tous les iMac évoluent en douceur, mais pas tout à fait de façon anodine, et gagnent sans aucun doute en confort d'utilisation. Le CPU Quatro, ce sera pour une autre fois, soit en version Core 2 Quatro, soit en version "Nehalem" lorsque celle-ci sera disponible en basse consommation, ce qui n'est pas demain la veille.

Par contre les "Nehalem" arrivent sur les Mac Pro. Dans quelques jours, sans doute aurons-nous des indications sur la force du coup de fouet que donnent ces nouveaux processeurs. Les Mac Pro sont déjà de sacrées bêtes de somme ! Sans doute les nouveaux processeurs et les nouvelles cartes graphiques en font des sacrées bêtes de courses.

Maintenant, toutes les machines sont "64 bits". Cela n'échappe à personne je suppose. Toutes les machines disposent de GPU récents, exploitables par l'attendu Snow Leopard. Tout est prêt pour recevoir Mac OS X SL. Lorsque Windows 7 sortira sans doute 

Maintenant, Apple dispose d'une bonne année pour que les machines fétiches que sont les Mac Book et les iMac puissent évoluer davantage en profondeur, soit avec les Core Duo Quattro, soit avec les Nehalem  en basse consommation.


----------



## csamy (4 Mars 2009)

La ATI convient parfaitement aux "semi-pros" de l'animation 3D  Surtout à ce prix là...


----------



## fadem (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


>


D'après ce graphique, la radeon 2400XT de l'ancien imac premier prix fait jeu égal avec la 9400M du Macbook blanc. Et la HD 2600 Pro explose la 9400M. Bravo... Etrange choix d'apple, qui décide en plus de relever le prix de l'entrée de gamme (ils veulent faire croire à qui que ça leur coûte plus cher de produire cette version là ???). Alors que tous les indicateurs de vente informatique sont au rouge, c'est une une drôle de manière d'attirer les clients.


----------



## shakasan (4 Mars 2009)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Pour le firewire 400-->800 c'est ICI
> 
> Minidisplay port --> HDMI c'est par là



Merci pour l'info, mais en fait, je cherche plutôt quelquechose pour passer du DVI -> S-Vidéo.

Il y en a sur l'AppStore, mais le problème avec Apple, c'est qu'on ne sait jamais précisément quel Mac est compatible avec quel adaptateur


----------



## sekaijin (4 Mars 2009)

je suis allez voir les iMac 20 et 24"

je trouve le prix de la ram disproportionné 

est-ce du au fait que les iMac utilisent de la SODIMM ou qu'Apple encore une fois se sucre sur la Ram. je ne sais pas mais si je regarde l'offre ça me parait assez fou

dans un iMac 20" il y a un processeur Intel Core2Duo un écran 20" une carte mère un coque alu, un lecteur DVD une puce GPU etc.
et 2 x 1 Go de Ram le tout pour 1099  
en regard de ça 2 x 4 Go de Ram coute 990  

je conçois qu'une barette SODIMM 4 G0 est plus compliqué à fabriquer qu'une 1 Go ou 2 Go
mais passer de 2 Go par barette à 45 la barette à 4 Go par barette à 495  la barette ça me semble pas vraiment dans les prix du marché mais je me trompe peur être

A+JYT


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

TequilaPhone a dit:


> Le pire c'est ça :
> 
> 
> Regardez le clavier pendant *10 secondes* et ensuite dite : *49*


Moi, rien que pour l'absence de pavé numérique (rédhibitoire sur un clavier autre que ceux des portables) je n'achète pas.


----------



## nicolasf (4 Mars 2009)

À propos de la consommation du Mac mini, le site donne des éléments chiffrés pour la veille, mais pas pour l'activité, c'est louche non ? Quelqu'un sait combien consomme, en gros, un Mini actuel en marche ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Messieurs , le clavier avec paver numérique es en option non payante ! le changement es de 3 jours d'expéditions juste pour un clavier au lieu de 24h


----------



## Karamazow (4 Mars 2009)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me demande si le nouveau mac Mini permet d'accéder à des résolutions plus poussées que l'ancien Mac Mini.
> 
> ...


 

En attendant vos avis, j'ai poursuivis mes recherches et tombé là-dessus:

_CPU__Intel__Processor Supported__Core 2 Extreme
Core 2 Duo__CUDA Parallel Processor Cores__16__Memory Interface__128-bit__Memory Bandwidth__21__OpenGL__2.1__NVIDIA® CUDA Parallel Computing Processor__




__Gigaflops__54__Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec)__3.6 __NVIDIA PhysX-ready__



__PowerMizer Power Management__8.0__*Maximum Digital Resolution*__*2560x1600 *__*Maximum VGA Resolution*__*2048x1536* __Multi Monitor__



__HDCP__



__HDMI__



__Unified Architecture__



__Socket Supported__Socket P__FSB Speed__1066MHz__NVIDIA SLI®-ready__2-Way __DDR Support__DDR3 1066 / DDR2 800__NVIDIA MediaShield RAID__0, 1__Audio Specification__HDA (Azalia)__USB Ports__12__Ethernet Connection Type__10/100/1000__SATA Speed Type__3GB/sec__PCI Express Configuration__1x16 + 4x1, 2x8__NVIDIA FirstPacket technology__



__PCI Slots__5__NVIDIA Control Panel__



__Vista Support__



__NVIDIA GeForce Boost__



__NVIDIA HybridPower__



__NVIDIA PureVideo®__HD __Display Outputs__DisplayPort / VGA / HDMI / Single Link DVI__Direct X__10_

On y aperçoit que le 9400M du Mac Mini et des Macbook Unibody sont capables d'afficher une image en 2560x1600 pixels.

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous peut me confirmer si ça marcherait avec le nouveau Mini ?


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Mars 2009)

Bon de toute évidence c'est le topic par excellence dans lequel je vais me faire gicler parce que pour être dans le ton, il faut adopter la "beeeuuuarrr tjout pourrie" attitude, or moi je suis content des nouveautés ...

Mais pour revenir au clavier, c'est pas non plus comme si on vous mettez un couteau sous la gorge "tu achètera ce clavier sinon tu es un renégat". Des clavier plus pourri et plus cher il y en a faut pas se leurrer, et 4 pages de topic sur "mon Dieu il nous prennent pour des débiles à vendre un clavier tout naz" (ce qui n'est pas le cas en plus, l'utilisation du pavé numérique se discute ...). 

Dans le genre arnaque du siècle on a vu plus qu'un clavier un peu sur estimé niveau ... on pourrais citer rapidement Vista ultimate (et oui 300 de plus pour des bonus qu'on a jamais vu) et qui à pourtant était bien plus vendu que le clavier Apple ...

Sans blague, il n'y a vraiment personne de content? Même un peu? Moi je suis super content :
- Le Mac Mini est enfin une machine pas mal du tout (et oui il coûte 600, mais on va pas revenir sur le fait qu'un PC à 600 désolé c'est une daube, même avec des caractéristiques équivalente ou supérieur ...) avec une bonne petite CG, un bon petit proc (là ou les autres auraient foutu un celeron ...), le tout sur des bus hyper rapide avec de la DDR3, plus de connectique et on conserve le FW, un SuperDrive et des choses que la concurrence n'offre pas : encombrement quasi nul, pas de bruit du tout (ou alors faut être l'oreille collée dessus), et ne parle plus de la stabilité etc. Et 600 pour une machine qu'on va garder 2-3 ans (si ce n'est plus) sans sourciller ... je pense pas faire pareil avec un PC au même prix ...

- Le iMac : des carte graphique honorables, et même une radeon en option, le premier 24" à 300 de moins (!) 4Go de DDR3, un C2D (désolé ce processeur n'a pas dit son dernier mot, il tourne hyper bien !!), des bus rapides, des disques durs tout ce qu'il y a de correct (640Go ou 1To ...), on garde la connectique et même le FW ...

- Les Mac Pro : je sais pas s'il y a besoin de faire un pavé sur eux : nouveau proc, toujours plus monstrueux ...

Bref, oui je le dis, je suis super content.

Et on ne parle même pas de tout le reste : ils sont beaux, silencieux, fonctionnent du tonnerre (on le sait on a leurs ancêtres dans les mains et ils tournent déjà à merveille), on ne présente plus OS X parce qu'ici on parle de matériel...

Mais dans ce cas là, il semble que les déçus l'étaient déjà avant la sorti des nouveau ordinateurs, donc on peut déjà plus rien faire, à par les encourager à acheter chez Dell, ou HP, ou encore ces fameuses marque périlleuses qui offre du matériel digne de la NASA pour le simple prix du carton qui emballe ce même matériel


----------



## Ptimouss (4 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cela n'échappe à personne je suppose. Toutes les machines disposent de GPU récents, exploitables par l'attendu Snow Leopard. Tout est prêt pour recevoir Mac OS X SL.



c'est, à mon avis, la principale explication quand à l'adoption du 9400 par toutes les machines Apple (sauf MacPro). Exploité seul (MB, certains iMac ou Mini) ou en couple avec une autre CG, il sert de base aux capacités multi-GPU de snow Léopard. Là où ça coince, c'est sur le choix des CG "secondaires": GT 120 ou 130, c'est du foutage de gueule, point barre. Seule la 4850 est digne d'intérêts.

Un petit Quad Core, au moins en option, sur l'iMac haut de gamme aurait été le bienvenue. 4 ports usb, enfin ! Mais toujours pas de Blu-ray: pourquoi ce qui semble poser problème à Apple (licences trop complexes et trop chères d'après SJ) n'en pose pas au monde PC/Windows, qui adopte le Blu-Ray à tire-larigot ?

En fait, j'ai l'impression que l'objectif principal de ces majs est de préparer l'ensemble des machines Apple à recevoir Snow Léopard. Le minimum syndical, pas plus (hormis le MacPro).


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Mars 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> c'est, à mon avis, la principale explication quand à l'adoption du 9400 par toutes les machines Apple (sauf MacPro). Exploité seul (MB, certains iMac ou Mini) ou en couple avec une autre CG, il sert de base aux capacités multi-GPU de snow Léopard.



Mais c'est ça le véritable avantage !! SL qui va exploiter des GPU récent. Je suis loin d'être le grand pro des GPU, mais on nous a fait une scène complète sur "le GPU c'est l'avenir dans SL", alors je me dis "ok toutes les machines sont harmoniser niveau GPU, c'est que SL va les exploiter" ... Ensuite on s'en tape que Crysis tourne pas à plein régime !


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai fait quelques recherches sur les clipsets Nvidia Ge Force 9400M:

De 1, il s'agit de la version DDR3 sans doute débridée pour le format "fixe" donc sans contraintes de batterie, donc pas celle des MB unibody (DDR3/2):






Bref, une mémoire partagé sur un clipset ça veut dire que l'accélération ne se fait pas sur une puce mémoire intégrée à la carte graphique, mais directement dans la mémoire RAM de l'ordinateur.

En clair, sachant que sur mon macbook actuel, je bouffe rarement plus de la moitié de mes 4Go de RAM, les 256Mo demandés par le clipset Nvidia viendront rarement surcharger cette mémoire.

Un seul inconvénient persiste, au cours d l'utilisation de l'ordinateur, la RAM se remplit de divers fichiers, qui disparaissent lors de l'extinction de l'ordinateur. En gros il y a des risques de surcharge de la RAM au bout d'une longue utilisation de l'ordinateur, un redémarrage peut donc être nécessaire pour retrouver des performances optimales lors de très longues utilisations.


Pour conclure, le clipset Nvidia GeForce 9400M est "bon" pour les joueurs occasionnels mais pour les hardcore gamers, une carte graphique avec une mémoire dédiée est grandement nécessaire.

Donc le 24" d'entrée vaut largement le coup, surtout avec les réduc du bonus écologique, du programme étudiant ou d'autres réductions diverses (si vous êtes chez air france par exemple)


----------



## Ptimouss (4 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Ensuite on s'en tape que Crysis tourne pas à plein régime !


Toi oui, mais pas tout le monde... Et quand débourse dans les 2000&#8364; ou plus, on espère que sa machine sera potable pour les 2 ans qui suivent; là, les GT 120 ou 130 sont déjà à la rue.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

@Hellix06

Cela ne date pa de 2006 ?  parce que ce sont les anciennes générations ( enfin pas si anciennes que sa ! ) donc bon tout sa pour dire que c'est une question de goût non ? ceux qui aime GF on ce qu'ils veulent (enfin preque  ) et les partisans de ATI sont ravis comme moi ( mais je suis sûr l'ancien avec 2600 ^^).

Par contre je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi quand tu dit que le 24" d'entrée de gamme es satisfaisant (enfin cela de l'utilisation de l'utilisateur  ) mais quand tu parle de la ram tu parle aussi des imacs ? 

Et pour en revenir au réduction au niveau scolaire , il faut être en école supérieur je crois bien ? ce qui n'est pas a la possibilité de tout le monde ( enfin pas pour moi :rateau: )


----------



## fadem (4 Mars 2009)

De toute façon, soyons honnête, Apple a toujours été à la ramasse côté cartes graphiques. Ils doivent pas avoir les derniers catalogues des constructeurs


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

pas mal celle la ^


----------



## rizoto (4 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> - Le Mac Mini est enfin une machine pas mal du tout (et oui il coûte 600, mais on va pas revenir sur le fait qu'un PC à 600 désolé c'est une daube, même avec des caractéristiques équivalente ou supérieur ...) avec une bonne petite CG, un bon petit proc (là ou les autres auraient foutu un celeron ...), le tout sur des bus hyper rapide avec de la DDR3, plus de connectique et on conserve le FW, un SuperDrive et des choses que la concurrence n'offre pas : encombrement quasi nul, pas de bruit du tout (ou alors faut être l'oreille collée dessus), et ne parle plus de la stabilité etc. Et 600 pour une machine qu'on va garder 2-3 ans (si ce n'est plus) sans sourciller ... je pense pas faire pareil avec un PC au même prix ...



Bon deja, le macmini, c'est 600 euros sans clavier, ni souris... Avec du matos apple, ca fait donc 700 euros au total. Pour 700 euros t'as un giga de ram (je ne sais pas si cette memoire est celle utilise par la 9400). Mais bon sous leopard, c'est juste... je parle pas du disque de 120 giga... anemique !

En fait tout est fait (comme a l'epoque du combo des macbooks) pour te forcer a acheter le deuxieme modele ! Et la, c'est 900 euros. 

Apple pourrait vendre ses machines 200 euros de plus, il y aura toujours des gens pour dire que les prix sont justifies.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Apple pourrait vendre ses machines 200 euros de plus, il y aura toujours des gens pour dire que les prix sont justifies.


 
Oui moi


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2009)

70% plus rapide sous Mathematica... Je demande a voir ! Est-ce que ca permettrait a Mathematica/OS X de tourner aussi vite que sous XP 64 bits...


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> @Hellix06
> 
> Cela ne date pa de 2006 ?  parce que ce sont les anciennes générations ( enfin pas si anciennes que sa ! ) donc bon tout sa pour dire que c'est une question de goût non ? ceux qui aime GF on ce qu'ils veulent (enfin preque  ) et les partisans de ATI sont ravis comme moi ( mais je suis sûr l'ancien avec 2600 ^^).
> 
> ...




Quand je parle de la RAM, je parle des barettes de RAM (mémoire vive) de n'importe quel MAC avec les clipsets Nvidia 9400M (celles qu'on peut monter en 8Go pour 990&#8364; :rateau.
Pour les réducs, celle scolaire à baissé depuis la MAJ, avant on gagnait 90&#8364; maintenant plus que 70&#8364;, donc a mon avis je pencherais plus pour la réduc du bonus écologique...

Par contre la 9400M ne date pas de 2006, elle à été annoncée fin 2008.(http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132198/geforce-9400m-la-presentation-de-nvidia)

Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus sur le clipset GeFoce 9400M:
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/42970/la_geforce_9400_et_les_jeux/
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/42971/cartes_graphiques_imac_les_performances/

EDIT/ Oui les 1Go de mémoire RAM des Mini auront 256Mo bouffés par le clipset Nvidia XD


----------



## Jeje64 (4 Mars 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


>



Moi je voudrais savoir ce qu'elle donne dans l'iMac cette fameuse 9400. Elle sera surement supérieure au MacBook et se situe donc sérieusement entre la Radeon 2400XT et la HD 2600 Pro. Peut-on dire qu'elle peut talonner la 2600??
Aujourd'hui je joue à Toca Race Driver 3 sur mon MacBook Pro early 2008. Il tournerait sur cette 9400?


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Bon deja, le macmini, c'est 600 euros sans clavier, ni souris... Avec du matos apple, ca fait donc 700 euros au total. Pour 700 euros t'as un giga de ram (je ne sais pas si cette memoire est celle utilise par la 9400). Mais bon sous leopard, c'est juste... je parle pas du disque de 120 giga... anemique !
> 
> En fait tout est fait (comme a l'epoque du combo des macbooks) pour te forcer a acheter le deuxieme modele ! Et la, c'est 900 euros.
> 
> Apple pourrait vendre ses machines 200 euros de plus, il y aura toujours des gens pour dire que les prix sont justifies.



Pas forcément, dans beaucoup de cas, il s'agira de switcher, et dans ce cas, ils ont déjà tout ce qu'il faut, donc c'est 600&#8364; basta. Ensuite la seule raison pour laquelle je prendrais le modèle à 700&#8364; c'est pour les 2Go de RAM, mais je me sert d'un ancien modèle de Mini pour du son (j'ai une bonne grosse motu traveler branchée dessus, et il tourne à merveille : enregistrement, encodage, skype, iTunes, tout cela en même temps et avec 1Go de RAM avec Léopard 10.5.6.

Donc je ne dis pas que c'est super de n'avoir qu'un Go de RAM, je préfère 2 moi même, mais la machine reste sacrement intéressante, et le clavier souris, dans beaucoup de cas, on les as déjà, voir même l'écran. Bon maintenant si on prend tout chez Apple, bien évidemment, ça fait :
- Mac Mini (600&#8364
- LED Display (800&#8364
- Clavier Apple (50&#8364
- Souris Apple (50&#8364; je crois ...)

Oui c'est cher. Mais quelqu'un qui achète son premier ordinateur va pas se ruer sur un écran de la qualité du LED, ou alors c'est un beuné mais la on y peu rien et tant mieux pour Apple 

Je pense que la plupart des acheteurs du mini n'achèteront que le mini. Sinon  carrefour, 20&#8364; de clavier souris et sa donnera 620&#8364; 



> Toi oui, mais pas tout le monde... Et quand débourse dans les 2000&#8364; ou plus, on espère que sa machine sera potable pour les 2 ans qui suivent; là, les GT 120 ou 130 sont déjà à la rue.


Oui c'est vrai moi je m'en fou ... j'avoue
Mais bon quand on est chez Mac et qu'on souhaite jouer (on va pas ré-aborder ce sujet encore) ben c'est comme si on se plaignait qu'au cinoch notre siège ne nous masser pas : on est pas au bon endroit c'est tout ! Mac n'est pas une plate-forme de HardCore Gamer, désolé pour les MacUser fan de jeux ...


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

Jeje64 a dit:


> Moi je voudrais savoir ce qu'elle donne dans l'iMac cette fameuse 9400. Elle sera surement supérieure au MacBook et se situe donc sérieusement entre la Radeon 2400XT et la HD 2600 Pro. Peut-on dire qu'elle peut talonner la 2600??
> Aujourd'hui je joue à Toca Race Driver 3 sur mon MacBook Pro early 2008. Il tournerait sur cette 9400?



Je dirais qu'elle est légèrement supérieure à la 128Mo du Santa Rosa sur du 4Go de ram en DDR3. Après si le clipset est débridé (pour enlever la contrainte des économies d'énergie) je n'irais pas dire qu'elle irait talonner, mais elle se rapprocherait peut-être de la 2600.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Quand je parle de la RAM, je parle des barettes de RAM



J'ai bien compris , mais je te demande sa paraport au faite de devoir redémarrer le mac pour les performances perdues pendant l'utilisation c'est pour cela que je t'es demander si tu parlais des imacs aussi ?



Hellix06 a dit:


> Par contre la 9400M ne date pas de 2006, elle à été annoncée fin 2008



Autant pour moi ^^


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Mais bon quand on est chez Mac et qu'on souhaite jouer (on va pas ré-aborder ce sujet encore) ben c'est comme si on se plaignait qu'au cinoch notre siège ne nous masser pas : on est pas au bon endroit c'est tout ! Mac n'est pas une plate-forme de HardCore Gamer, désolé pour les MacUser fan de jeux ...



Rien a rajouter tout es dit


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> c'est, à mon avis, la principale explication
> 
> En fait, j'ai l'impression que l'objectif principal de ces majs est de préparer l'ensemble des machines Apple à recevoir Snow Léopard. Le minimum syndical, pas plus (hormis le MacPro).



Je ne sais pas si c'est le minimum syndical 
Quant au GPU, l'un ou l'autre ou le troisième, c'est vraiment le cadet de mes soucis. L'important est qu'il y en ait un qui ne soit pas tout à fait idiot (il semble que ce soit le cas).

Oui, l'objectif principal est bien de préparer toute la gamme à SL. Même le Mac Mini en profitera ! Sans oublier les Mac Pro qui, soit dit en passant, doivent s'en moquer un peu d'avoir un ou deux  GPU pour épauler les 4 ou 8 "Nehalem". Mais tous ensemble pour faire du calcul vectoriel, ça doit dépoter !


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

Je parlais des "anciens" Mac, je n'en ai aucune idée des nouveaux concernant ce point, l'architecture a peut être été optimisée pour ce clipset.
Et quand je parle d'utilisation intensive, c'est du 4h non stop sur du COD4, car OSX vide de temps en temps tout seul la RAM, ci celle ci n'est pas trop sollicitée. 
Néanmoins il m'arrive de voir des ralentissements de temps en temps sur du clipset intégré lors de ces longues utilisations sur Flatout 2, je alors met en pause, fait un redémarrage et c'est reparti pour un tour.


----------



## damien_t (4 Mars 2009)

Bon allez, les specs, comme ça tout le monde pourra aller voir :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/specs.html

Et parce que je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui, je copie colle le bout qui va bien :

*Graphismes et vidéo*







Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M avec 128 ou 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR3 partagés avec la mémoire principale2
Modes Bureau étendu et Recopie vidéo : autorise simultanément 1920 x 1200 pixels sur un moniteur DVI ou VGA ; jusqu'à 2560 x 1600 pixels sur un moniteur à double liaison DVI via l'adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers Dual-Link DVI (vendu séparément)
Port mini-DVI
Sortie DVI avec adaptateur Mini-DVI vers DVI (fourni)
Sortie VGA avec adaptateur Mini-DVI vers VGA (vendu séparément)
Sortie Mini DisplayPort


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Bon deja, le macmini, c'est 600 euros sans clavier, ni souris... Avec du matos apple, ca fait donc 700 euros au total. Pour 700 euros t'as un giga de ram (je ne sais pas si cette memoire est celle utilise par la 9400). Mais bon sous leopard, c'est juste... je parle pas du disque de 120 giga... anemique !
> 
> En fait tout est fait (comme a l'epoque du combo des macbooks) pour te forcer a acheter le deuxieme modele ! Et la, c'est 900 euros.
> 
> *Apple pourrait vendre ses machines 200 euros de plus, il y aura toujours des gens pour dire que les prix sont justifies.*



Sans aucun doute.
Mais le prix plancher est symbolique, et psychologique.
Il y a autant de "fanas" à prix plancher que de "fanas" à prix plafond. Tout est question de désir, donc de psychologie. En paraphrasant Sony : vous l'avez voulu, je l'ai fait


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Bon de toute évidence c'est le topic par excellence dans lequel je vais me faire gicler parce que pour être dans le ton, il faut adopter la "beeeuuuarrr tjout pourrie" attitude, or moi je suis content des nouveautés ...
> 
> Sans blague, il n'y a vraiment personne de content? Même un peu? Moi je suis super content
> 
> ...



Si collègue, je suis content car, bien que je sois un peu surpris, ces évolutions correspondent assez à l'idée que je m'en faisais, mais les unes après les autres et non pas toutes ensemble.   

Attendons maintenant la sortie de Windows 7. Cela signifiera que SL vient de sortir ou sortira quelques jours plus tard.


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2009)

Re

A propos de la CG, j'ai vu des benchs avec la 9400m DDR3,  l'ATI Radeon 2600 Pro et la 9600GT (GT130) (par ordre croissant)
Par contre, je n'ai rien vu sur la 9500GT (GT120) 
Elle se situe où ?

Merci


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

Moi perso je suis très contenet de cette update, avoir un 24" pour 1400 avec 4Go de ram et 640 de DD c'est quand même le pied non?

Arrêtez de râler, c'est vrai qu'au niveau des cartes graphiques on n'est pas vraiment gatés, mais le monde MAC à toujours été comme ça, même si les CG ont tendance à être de mieux en mieux...


----------



## nums (4 Mars 2009)

J'aime pas l'Imac  : le 20 passe encore mais le 24 est vraiment disgracieux.
Et puis le principe du tout-en-un non évolutif pour une machine de bureau, c'est pas mon truc.
Pour les amateurs de 24 pouces, je reconnais que l'entrée de gamme 24 est pas mal (le chipset graphique, c'est naze). J'adore l'option 8 Go à 900 euros.

J'aime le Mini mais trop cher (le 1er : 1go de RAM c'est vraiment se moquer du monde, le disque dur c'est pas mieux, le 2e : mieux mais 800 euros sans les clavier et souris, pour le prix on pouvait espérer un HD 500 GO et/ou 4go de ram). L'entrée dans l'univers mac n'est pas donnée. Avec un bel écran Apple, ça fait un peu cher.

Restent les Mac pro : c'est pour les pros ou les riches amateurs. Je gardais tt de même cette solution en tête, mais j'espérais une machine mono- processeur à 1800 comme avant. Et là c'est vraiment trop cher.

La tour moyenne généreuse, abordable, évolutive pour la "bidouille", avec une vraie carte graphique manque toujours...

Ne sais plus trop quoi faire : Mini + écran Apple Displayport
ou PC hackintosh (je trouve cela bête d'en arriver là, plus le problème des mises-à-jour). 

Reste le méga switch : totally linux ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

t'es pas fais pour mac :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

nums a dit:


> La tour moyenne généreuse, abordable, évolutive pour la "bidouille", avec une vraie carte graphique manque toujours...



acheter un mac ou bidouiller ses pieces achetees chez surcouf ou les chinois

ce sont 2 choses differentes

d'ailleurs l'instabilite des pc vient de la...

bidouiller en permanence sa machine revient tout aussi cher 

un mac, c'est une machine optimisee + un OS stable avec sa licence

je doute que ceux qui bidouillent leur pc achetent Windows 

je vais pas relancer ce debat sterile, mais si tu preferes tant les pc, je vois pas l'interet de s'inscrire sur ce forum pour dire que les mac c'est trop cher et que ca ne correspond pas a tes besoins...


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je vais pas relancer ce debat sterile, mais si tu preferes tant les pc, je vois pas l'interet de s'inscrire sur ce forum pour dire que les mac c'est trop cher et que ca ne correspond pas a tes besoins...



 que dire de plus


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

nums a dit:


> J'aime pas l'Imac  : le 20 passe encore mais le 24 est vraiment disgracieux.
> Et puis le principe du tout-en-un non évolutif pour une machine de bureau, c'est pas mon truc.
> Pour les amateurs de 24 pouces, je reconnais que l'entrée de gamme 24 est pas mal (le chipset graphique, c'est naze). J'adore l'option 8 Go à 900 euros.
> 
> ...



*Une seule solution : PC sous Windows*
Là, il y a de vraies grosses et vilaines tours pour y loger toutes sortes de cartes qu'on ne trouve pas dans les macs, qu'on peut bidouiller et casser dans les sens, et piloter avec pleins de softs buggés. Je ne parle pas des virus et autres joyeusetés.

Quant à  _*"totally linux"*_, summum à la fois de la bidouille et du logiciel libre, ce n'est pas mieux qu'Unix "encapsulé" dans Mac OS X.

Le problème qui se pose, c'est ici on parle de Mac et pas de PC, d'OS X Leopard ou encore Tiger et non pas de Windows, sinon pour dire que ça tourne très bien sur Mac. D'ailleurs, l'un des intervenants n'a - t - il pas révélé le comble du  ou de la  en dévoilant une batterie d'iMac en réseau tournant sous Windows Vista   :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Si vous achetez, n'hésitez pas à negocier : 

http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/apple-touchee-par-la-crise-254389.html


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

Encore un fil qui tourne à la gue-guerre Mac / PC. :sleep:

Et à part ça, les nouveautés Apple ?


----------



## Jeje64 (4 Mars 2009)

Au fait, ça veut dire quoi ça :
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M *gráficos*
C'est la carte qui équipe le premier 24"


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Encore un fil qui tourne à la gue-guerre Mac / PC. :sleep:



Je finis juste par cela mais dit moi a quoi sa serre de venir sur un forum mac en disant que t'aime pas blablabla alors que tu sais pertinemment que sa va faire grincer des dents ?


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

C'est bon, pas besoins d'un retour sur "mac c'est trop cher, trop encapsulé et trop peu évolutif" et "PC, c'est pleins de bugs, de virus/trojans/vers/spys et autres petits trucs sympathiques et ça a une durée de vie trop faible"

Il n'y a rien d'autre à dire, c'est du marketing point barre.

Pour en revenir, je pense me prendre le 24" quand SL sortira, ou même avant si le 20" propose un changement de carte graphique (ce qui est peu plausible dans un avenir proche). 
Pas envie de payer 150 de plus pour SL, quoique le bonus éco puisse rembourser l'upgrade.


----------



## ambrine (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'obsolescence d'un MacPro dual G5 devant Snow Leopard, c'est pas pareil ?   C'est même pire que Windows 7 qui tourne très lentement sur un PC de 2003, ça ne s'installe pas !
> 
> Des PC de 2000 (ou avant) avec un peu plus de 512 Mo qui font tourner Windows 2000 tout aussi bien aujourd'hui qu'il y a 8 ans, ça existe. Ca n'a rien d'extraordinaire.
> 
> ...



Ha, c'est nouveau ça, c'est Windows 2000 que l'on compare à Tiger; moi j'en était resté à XP. et Léo que l'on compare à Vista.... 
Et j'avais oublié de préciser qu'il faut rajouter le prix de l'OS pour un montage maison....


----------



## skystef (4 Mars 2009)

fadem a dit:


> D'après ce graphique, la radeon 2400XT de l'ancien imac premier prix fait jeu égal avec la 9400M du Macbook blanc. Et la HD 2600 Pro explose la 9400M. Bravo... Etrange choix d'apple, qui décide en plus de relever le prix de l'entrée de gamme (ils veulent faire croire à qui que ça leur coûte plus cher de produire cette version là ???). Alors que tous les indicateurs de vente informatique sont au rouge, c'est une une drôle de manière d'attirer les clients.



La marge, toujours la marge! La 9400m ne doit pas leur coûter très chère.


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2009)

Jeje64 a dit:


> Au fait, ça veut dire quoi ça :
> NVIDIA GeForce 9400M *gráficos*
> C'est la carte qui équipe le premier 24"


un petit coup des marketeux pour nous faire croire que c'est pas la même que sur le 20" ?


----------



## Baracca (4 Mars 2009)

Jeje64 a dit:


> Au fait, ça veut dire quoi ça :
> NVIDIA GeForce 9400M *gráficos*
> C'est la carte qui équipe le premier 24"



C'est peut-être un diminutif de graphique/gratos, et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris,traduction du message à la maison NVidia:
" Nous acceptons de mettre votre Logo sur nos dernières machines, et en contrepartie nous voulons bien vos cartes graphiques intégrées mais "* gratuites* " 

Je rigole je rigole, mais je crois que je vais devoir passer pas cette option (qui n'en est pas une dailleurs :sleep si je veux switcher dans cette gamme de tarifs.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Pour en revenir, je pense me prendre le 24" quand SL sortira, ou même avant si le 20" propose un changement de carte graphique (ce qui est peu plausible dans un avenir proche).
> Pas envie de payer 150 de plus pour SL, quoique le bonus éco puisse rembourser l'upgrade.



D'abord qu'es ce que SL ? j'ai pas encore demander donc j'aimerais bien savoir.
Pour un changement de CG sur les 20" je n'y crois pas je pense qu'ils ont déjà fait un MAJ pour pouvoir rajouter d'autre chose derrière non ?


----------



## duracel (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> D'abord qu'es ce que SL ? j'ai pas encore demander donc j'aimerais bien savoir.
> Pour un changement de CG sur les 20" je n'y crois pas je pense qu'ils ont déjà fait un MAJ pour pouvoir rajouter d'autre chose derrière non ?


 

SL = Snow Leopard, l'OS qui succède à Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

E-Play a dit:


> Si vous achetez, n'hésitez pas à negocier :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/apple-touchee-par-la-crise-254389.html




ils ont une business unit dediee aux mac pro

je pense que ce sont eux qui ont du prendre la main suite a ta commande


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

duracel a dit:


> SL = Snow Leopard, l'OS qui succède à Leopard.



A oui ok merci comme sa je serais , c'est pour bientôt ou ce n'est que des rumeurs qui circulent ?


----------



## Karamazow (4 Mars 2009)

damien_t a dit:


> Bon allez, les specs, comme ça tout le monde pourra aller voir :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/specs.html





Merci. Donc le mini sera capable de piloter mon Cinema Display qui me sert actuellement avec mon PowerBook G4 HD.

 Il me reste à attendre les premiers retours de tests et avis des premiers acheteurs de ces nouveaux Mac Mini pour savoir si ses performances conviendront à mon utilisation :

- bureautique, surf, mail, iTunes, bref du standard donc Ok vu que ça passe sans problèmes sur mon PowerBook
- quelques traitement photos sous Aperture
- Sauvegarde de vidéos mpeg2 en DivX : la ça rame un peu avec mon powerbook
- GuitarPro et GarageBand : là aussi ça rame un peu, en tout cas le PowerBook ventile à fond...
- Quelques jeux, mais pas forcément les derniers cris : Warcraft III, Diablo 2, etc... j'aimerai pousser un peu les résolutions car là en 1024x768 c'est un peu dommage sur mon Cinema Display 30".

Voilà, quels sont vos avis ?

Car sinon, l'autre sénario serait un MAC PRO, mais je trouve cela un peu surdimmensionné.

Ah oui, je précise quelque chose d'essentiel : je souhaite conserver comme viable (performances et utilisation) le futur ordi de bureau pour une durée d'au moins 4 ans (âge qu'aura mon powerbook à son remplacement, soit en fin d'année)


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> A oui ok merci comme sa je serais , c'est pour bientôt ou ce n'est que des rumeurs qui circulent ?



La GT120 ou 9500GT est largement en dessus d'une GT130 ou 9600GT
Donc le bon choix pour une carte graphique viable semble être le 24" à 1699 + 180 pour une ATI 4870


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> D'abord qu'es ce que SL ? j'ai pas encore demander donc j'aimerais bien savoir.



Grave, grave ! Faut sortir un peu jeune homme ! :rateau:

SL, ou Snow Leopard, ou Leopard des neiges (ou Leopard blanc) est le futur système d'exploitation des Macintosh, désigné aussi parfois par Mac OS 10.6. Il devrait sortir d'ici à 6 mois si l'on en croit ce qu'a dit Apple (Steve Jobs) il y a environ un an.

Il est plein de promesse. Sa grande nouveauté et caractéristique est d'utiliser les temps morts du processeur graphique (qui sont nombreux) pour une utilisation par les applications gourmandes en puissance de calcul. Bien sûr, cela n'a aucun intérêt pour Word, ou Pages, ou équivalent. Mais cela en a beaucoup pour toutes les manipulations graphiques tout aussi bien de l'OS que des logiciels traitant de l'image : les retouches, le cinéma (montage), la conception assistée par ordinateur, l'imagerie de synthèse, etc


----------



## Twolate (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> A oui ok merci comme sa je serais , c'est pour bientôt ou ce n'est que des rumeurs qui circulent ?


 
Le 24 mars à l'événement apple pourquoi pas ?!?!


----------



## nums (4 Mars 2009)

Vu les commentaires, je me dis que sans doute je n'écris pas en français.

Est-ce un crime de lèse-majesté que d'affirmer que je ne trouve pas la machine idéale pour moi et que (selon moi)  Apple vend trop cher certaines de ses machines, que certaines options sont manquantes ou mesquines? Ce n'est pas non plus une question qui appelle une réponse...

M'entendre dire que je ne suis pas fait pour le mac (?), que je dois acheter une machine sous windows (?), je ne vois pas bien le rapport.
Y a 2 mac et un Pc linux à la maison, je passe des heures sur mac avec bonheur, et je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de passer à windows. 

Alors, je ne fais peut-être pas partie de votre monde, du genre comme dans la pub "nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs", j'm'en fous. Je ne suis effectivement pas fait pour Votre Mac.

J'adore les machines Apple, et leur système, je les fais connaître autour de moi, mais je me réserve le droit de penser et m'exprimer librement. 

Ce fil est conçu pour réagir, je réagis. 

PS : Il n'empêche que j'achèterais encore des mac, ne vous en déplaise...


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2009)

J'aime bcp les commentaires, "dommage" qu'Apple ait sorti tant de nouveaux produits en meme temps parce qu'on parle de plein de produits en meme temps  Perso, je regrette que les carte video avec sortie mini-displayport ne soient pas encore dispo pour mon Mac Pro early 2008. Pour le moment


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Twolate a dit:


> Le 24 mars à l'événement apple pourquoi pas ?!?!



Hum on verra bien , mais la il y a une chose que je comprend pas , si SL sort y vont sortir encore d'autre mac vu que les actuels sont sur Léo. ?



nums a dit:


> Apple vend trop cher certaines de ses machines



Apple vend trop cher certaines machines ? ok ! exemple : imac tout en 1 , tu peut voir le prix des VAIO j'en n'es vu un a 1300 mais a 1100 tu as un mac donc bon faut pas oublier que t'achète une clef TNT et tu a la TV tu va me dire oui mais tout les PC le font je te dirais que tu as raison mais pour le premier prix mac tu as déjà un 20" ce qui es déjà beaucoup en soi.



Twolate a dit:


> M'entendre dire que je ne suis pas fait pour le mac (?), que je dois acheter une machine sous windows (?), je ne vois pas bien le rapport.



Et bien tu critique ( a juste raison ou non ) apple ( en gros ! ) donc normal que les mac ' user défendent "leurs bifthèques " et c'est pour cela que je défend même si cela ne fais que 2 jours que je suis sûr mac ( je sens les critiques venir  ) et je me suis déjà habituer ..



Twolate a dit:


> Y a 2 mac et un Pc linux à la maison, je passe des heures sur mac avec bonheur, et je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de passer à windows.



Que possède tu exactement ?



Twolate a dit:


> Alors, je ne fais peut-être pas partie de votre monde, du genre comme dans la pub "nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs".



Aucun rapport , les valeurs paraport a windows ? si c'est sa j'ai été et je suis encore sur PC et cela depuis plus de 8 ans donc bon si jamais c'est de cela que tu parle moi je ne juge pas les pc user ( si ce n'es pas de cela que tu parle je n'es rien dit  )



Twolate a dit:


> J'adore les machines Apple, et leur système, je les fais connaître autour de moi, mais je me réserve le droit de penser et m'exprimer librement.



C'est très bien si tu es satisfait et si tu fais " de la pub " autour de toi et tu as a tout a faire le droit de t'exprimer comme j'ai tout a fait le droit de te répondre 



Twolate a dit:


> Ce fil est conçu pour réagir, je réagis.



Je répond a ta réaction , aucune attaque personnel


----------



## kuep (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Hum on verra bien , mais la il y a une chose que je comprend pas , si SL sort y vont sortir encore d'autre mac vu que les actuels sont sur Léo. ?



C'est que la version 10.6 de l'OS, ca nécessite pas de nouvelles machines, suffit de se la procurer et l'installer. C'est ca ta question ?


----------



## rizoto (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Apple vend trop cher certaines machines ? ok ! exemple : imac tout en 1 , tu peut voir le prix des VAIO j'en n'es vu un a 1300 mais a 1100 tu as un mac donc bon faut pas oublier que t'achète une clef TNT et tu a la TV tu va me dire oui mais tout les PC le font je te dirais que tu as raison mais pour le premier prix mac tu as déjà un 20" ce qui es déjà beaucoup en soi.



Certaines ... 



ari51 a dit:


> Et bien tu critique ( a juste raison ou non ) apple ( en gros ! ) donc normal que les mac ' user défendent "leurs bifthèques " et c'est pour cela que je défend même si cela ne fais que 2 jours que je suis sûr mac ( je sens les critiques venir ) et je me suis déjà habituer ..



2 jours c'est bien . Mais ne manques tu pas d'un peu de recul pour juger?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> La GT120 ou 9500GT est largement en dessus d'une GT130 ou 9600GT


 
C'est le contraire !!!!   
nVidia 9400m < nVidia GT120 < nVidia GT130 < ATI4850


silvio a dit:


> Donc le bon choix pour une carte graphique viable semble être le 24" à 1699 + 180 pour une ATI 4870


 
C'est le meilleur choix de CG sur l'iMac parmi celles qui sont proposées


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> C'est que la version 10.6 de l'OS, ca nécessite pas de nouvelles machines, suffit de se la procurer et l'installer. C'est ca ta question ?



Plus de question 



rizoto a dit:


> 2 jours c'est bien . Mais ne manques tu pas d'un peu de recul pour juger?



Ahah je me disais bien que tu allais jouer sur ce faite  brèf je juge pas je donne mon point de vu ( serte personnel ) un jugement c'est souvent méchant ou prendre les gens de haut non? je ne pense pas du tout avoir pris se ton la avec toi enfin je crois


----------



## ederntal (4 Mars 2009)

J'ai appeler les revendeurs parisiens.
Ils ont déjà les iMac en stock et certains veulent même bien faire le "bonus recyclage" par correspondance (le transporteur reprends mon ancien mac au moment de la livraison )

Dommage que ce bonus ne s'applique pas aux Mac Pro sinon j'en prendrai bien un. Je crois que mon choix sera donc l'iMac...


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Je crois que mon choix sera donc l'iMac...



C'est déjà sa


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Mars 2009)

Je pense qu'il y a un petit problème d'incompréhension qui viens de 2 façon de voir les choses :
- Les positifs
- Les pessimistes

Sans vouloir classer qui que ce soit, personnellement j'avoue que ça me fatigue sur tous les forums de la toiles de voir qu'à chaque nouveauté dans n'importe quel domaine (zik, info ...) on entend toujours "bouuuuuh c'est naz". Ensuite bien évidemment si c'est votre point de vu, tant mieux, on est pas en train de dire qu'il ne faut pas l'exprimer, mais simplement qu'il faut peut être regarder plus autour de soi que la simple vision du "je m'attendais à ça". Ensuite vous êtes déçu tant pis j'y peux rien, mais de la à dire en comparant 3 PC avec les dernier Mac "mouais tout pourris c'est que du fric pis le clavier rooooah ça fou trop la haine" bon il y a une marge.

Pour revenir au sujet : effectivement je pense que la radeon pour quelqu'un qui souhaite avoir une bonne CG dans son iMac est un bon choix même si je n'ai jamais était fan d'ATI sans pour autant y connaître grand chose je l'avoue.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

très belle évolution que ce mini !
possibilité d'utiliser les deux sorties vidéos pour deux utilisations distinctes 
le firewire 800 !

bref content qu'il soit enfin MAJ


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

En tout cas je suis très content de voir la MAJ du Mini !
Je n'y croyais plus ...

Très belle évolution que celle-ci !
2 sorties vidéo avec vraie carte graphique !
le firewire 800 !

Bref je suis ravis


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a un petit problème d'incompréhension qui viens de 2 façon de voir les choses



Peu être c'est pour cela que je dit que je respect ses opinions


----------



## fairway (4 Mars 2009)

Il faut avouer que l'IMAC 2.93Ghz avec l'option ATI 4850 est tout de même sexy ! 

J'ai de très bon retour de cette carte de la part de gamers sur PC.


----------



## Jeje64 (4 Mars 2009)

Au fait, avec l'unique port FireWire800, on peut connecter un disque dur et chainer une caméra en FW400 sur le disque externe pour faire de l'acquisition depuis iMovie?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Abon ? moi qui croyais quelle était pas tip top , quel type de jeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Abon ? moi qui croyais quelle était pas tip top , quel type de jeux ?



si c'est une bonne carte

entree-moyenne gamme mais une bonne carte

aussi bien jeux que decodage video


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> si c'est une bonne carte
> 
> entree-moyenne gamme mais une bonne carte
> 
> aussi bien jeux que decodage video



okok , temps mieux alors


----------



## Xian (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'obsolescence d'un MacPro dual G5 devant Snow Leopard, c'est pas pareil ?   C'est même pire que Windows 7 qui tourne très lentement sur un PC de 2003, ça ne s'installe pas !
> 
> Des PC de 2000 (ou avant) avec un peu plus de 512 Mo qui font tourner Windows 2000 tout aussi bien aujourd'hui qu'il y a 8 ans, ça existe. Ca n'a rien d'extraordinaire.
> 
> ...



Moi, je suis plutôt d'accord avec la madame : j'ai aussi un iMac DV 400 sous Tiger, acheté en fin de vie, en 1999, qui tourne sur tiger. Un ami avait acheté un PC Packard Bell à la même époque, il n'a pas du passer au delà de Win 98 ou Me. Je trouve la durée de vie de mon vieil iMac remarquable.

Cela dit, j'ai pas besoin de justification pour dire que j'aime le Mac et OS X


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Cela dit, j'ai pas besoin de justification pour dire que j'aime le Mac et OS X



moi non plus mais a ce moment la si personne témoigne le forum ne serre que de décoration


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

noname a dit:


> En tout cas je suis très content de voir la MAJ du Mini !
> Je n'y croyais plus ...
> 
> Très belle évolution que celle-ci !
> ...



Enfin !


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Moi perso je suis très contenet de cette update, avoir un 24" pour 1400 avec 4Go de ram et 640 de DD c'est quand même le pied non?
> 
> Arrêtez de râler, c'est vrai qu'au niveau des cartes graphiques on n'est pas vraiment gatés, mais le monde MAC à toujours été comme ça, même si les CG ont tendance à être de mieux en mieux...



Enfin ! Il n'y a pas que des râleurs ! Il y a même des contents (dont je suis).


----------



## Twolate (4 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Enfin ! Il n'y a pas que des râleurs ! Il y a même des contents (dont je suis).


 
Moi je le suis aussi !!!!! J'attends la fin du mois (pour le salaire) et je fais péter un 24' !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

L'iMac fait mieux que le Dell ou le HP


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

même moi je suis ravi d'avoir l'ancienne génération que j'ai reçu un jour avant les MAJ


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2009)

Les nouveautés Mac...Bon, c'est pas trop mal. Si j'ai bien vu, l'Imac 20" qui coûtait 1300 euros coûte maintenant 1100 euros, ce qui n'est pas négligeable, tout de même. Un Macbook à 950 assez bien pourvu, un Imac à 1100, bon, faut reconnaître que c'est pas mal, tout de même. Concernant le Mac Pro et le Mini, je n'ai pas d'avis, ces machines ne me concerne pas trop. 
Une déception tout de même (même si ce n'est pas un réelle surprise) : toujours pas de netbook chez Apple.
Donc mises à jour intéressantes mais rien de révolutionnaire.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

Twolate a dit:


> Moi je le suis aussi !!!!! J'attends la fin du mois (pour le salaire) et je fais péter un 24' !!!!



Que les contents se fassent connaître ! 
 Et comme l'ami Twolate, qu'ils fassent part de leurs éventuelles intentions d'achats.


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

Sans parler du design à tout casser de chez la pomme... Vous voyez que les new iMac sont assez bon, surtout le 24" d'entrée de gamme, le moyen de gamme et haut de gamme étant vraiment très cher même si la carte graphique tient la route à coté...

Comme d'habitude, tout dépend de l'utilisation...
Je sens que le futur ingénieur que je suis va se payer le 24", j'en rêve depuis cette nuit


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Que les contents se fassent connaître !
> Et comme l'ami Twolate, qu'ils fassent part de leurs éventuelles intentions d'achats.



Personnellement, comme dit plus haut, les dernières nouveautés me laissent un peu froid, vu que j'attends certaines choses précises. Cela ne veut pas dire que je ne sois pas content. Depuis un an, je suis totalement ravi de mon Powerbook 12" acheté d'occase! (et de mon Macbook). On peut pas être tout le temps content des nouveautés, surtout si les machines qu'on possède nous plaisent et n'arrêtent pas de nous plaire.
Intentions d'achat : un Macbook, à deux conditions : qu'il y ait SL et plus d'autonomie.
Un netbook Apple (on peut toujours rêver)


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> j'attends certaines choses précises.



Les choses précisent c'est SL et l'autonomie que tu attends ?


----------



## Xian (4 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai lu les 15 pages ! c'est un peu lourd, parfois.

C'est vrai que c'est un peu décevant comme mise à jour des iMacs. Deuis avril 2008, on aurait pu s'attendre à une évolution plus importante.

Mais pour le même prix qu'avant, on a un 24", 3.06 ghz avec plus de ram et plus de HD (en prenant le 2.93, avec l'option 3.06, on a 640 de HD et 4 Go de ram) et on peut s'offrir le luxe de la radeon 4850. 

Je crois que je vais prendre ça. J'hésite à prendre le disque de 1 To, pas sur que ce soit nécessaire...

Mais faut-il attendre quelques semaines pour avoir Snow Leopard ? Si ce n'est pas 3 mois, je peux bien attendre encore un peu.

Vous avez remarqué ? Pour avoir des options de HD ou carte graphique, il faut commencer avec le 2.93. le 3.06 d'origine n'a pas d'option... (sur le store belge, ce mercredi à 16.00) Et sans option, j'ai peur que le clavier soit sans pavé numérique.


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2009)

Jeje64 a dit:


> Au fait, avec l'unique port FireWire800, on peut connecter un disque dur et chainer une caméra en FW400 sur le disque externe pour faire de l'acquisition depuis iMovie?



En théorie, oui, j'avais déjà vu cette config (DD puis caméra) sur un port FW400 il y a quelques années.


----------



## csc (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part je m'interroge sur la capacité de l' Imac 24" entrée de gamme à décoder du contenu HD, car j'ai peur de mettre à genoux le pauvre G9400 ... Et ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter de contenus HD avec ce bel écran 1920x1200 (donc full hd!)

De plus , une petite demande aux pros de la carte graphique : Spore tourne t'il sur cet Imac ? et si oui (y a pas de raison) , avec quelle qualité ? Mon fils est fan de ce jeu aujourd'hui sur PC , mais là ça sent le switch.....

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

Oups, je viens de passer commande.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mars 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Bon, j'ai lu les 15 pages ! c'est un peu lourd, parfois.



Oui 



Xian a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est un peu décevant comme mise à jour des iMacs. Deuis avril 2008, on aurait pu s'attendre à une évolution plus importante.



Exact, beaucoup attendaient davantage. Mais mettre à jour d'un seul coup toutes les gammes des Mac de bureau, ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on voit ça.
En fait, la déception porte sur l'iMac que d'aucuns voyaient devenir "quatro", ne tenant compte que de leur désir personnel, et laissant de coté les aspects la stratégie marketing d'Apple, et négligeant l'indisponibilité des composants.



Xian a dit:


> J'hésite à prendre le disque de 1 To, pas sur que ce soit nécessaire...



Cela peut se discuter en fonction de l'usage. Personnellement, j'ai un 500 Go interne et un 1To externe. Pour l'instant, c'est plutôt confortable aussi bien pour les sauvegardes par TM (partition de 500 Go) que pour des archivages (partition de 500 Go). Mais je sens qu'il faudra bien que je rajoute un autre 1 To. Je ne fais pas de vidéo  encore



Xian a dit:


> Mais faut-il attendre quelques semaines pour avoir Snow Leopard ? Si ce n'est pas 3 mois, je peux bien attendre encore un peu.



Difficile de donner une réponse. Je pense que la sortie de SL est plutôt liée à la sortie de Windows 7



Xian a dit:


> Et sans option, j'ai peur que le clavier soit sans pavé numérique.



Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas d'augmentation de prix à choisir un clavier avec pavé numérique. C'est ce que je viens de vérifier sur l'Apple Store de France


----------



## patabule (4 Mars 2009)

Plutôt content moi finalement.
Déjà que mon Macbook blanc 2.2 Go tourne à merveille gavé à 4 Go de mémoire, je me dis que ce nouvel Imac ne doit pas être ridicule pour photoshoper, illustrater et indesigner, lightroomer...

La robe alu ne change pas, pas grave, elle est très belle.
4 G° de ram, très cool.
Capacité du DD correcte

J'attendais simplement une carte graphique un peu plus sympatoche pour la maison (flight simulator).
du coup, il y a de l'options, c'est déjà pas mal.

Maintenant, en prenant la CG ATI, mon choix se ferait entre le 2.93 et le 3.06 soit 265 euros de différence quand même... là je ne sais pas quoi en penser (si quelqu'un a une idée, je prends).

Pour le taf, la soluce 2.93 avec la carte standard doit largement suffire.

Mon hésitation vient du léopard qui tarde à blanchir... Se grouter les économies pour avoir à ressortir la carte bleue dans 3 mois pour SL, cela ne me dit rien.
Ma question serait si achat maintenant, mise à jour de l'OS offerte ou non ?

Quid aussi de la dissipation de la chaleur avec ces CG... 
Attendre quelques tests sans doute.

Bref moi je ne râlerai pas quoi...


----------



## kabeha (4 Mars 2009)

Dilemme : 
Je voulais prendre le modèle 20" à 1299  mais à l'écoute des rumeurs, j'ai préféré attendre la nouvelle machine promise par les rumoristes 
Du coup, je ne sais pas quoi choisir . En gros économiser 200  pour ce que je voulais au départ (limite budget) ou ajouter 100  à mon budget pour avoir 24", 640 DD, 4Go dont je n'ai pas vraiment l'utilité mais que une fois que je l'aurais, on ne sais jamais, à l'usage :hein::mouais:


----------



## alexprat (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de franchir le pas! Je passe de mon vieux PC désuet à un imac 24" flambant neuf. Pas au fait de la MAJ apple, j'avais commandé sur l'applestore mon imac que j'avais légèrement boosté. La commande ressemblait à ça:

2.8GHZ INTEL CORE 2 DUO
4GB 800MHZ DDR2 SDRAM - 2x2GB
NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GS W/512MB
320GB SERIAL ATA DRIVE
APPLE WIRELESSS MIGHTY MOUSE
WL KYBD & USER'S GUIDE -FRA
COUNTRY KIT,IMAC 24-FRA




Le lendemain (hier), je vais voir où en est ma commande sur l'applestore et quelle ne fût pas ma surprise, ma commande avait été modifiée. La voici:



2.93GHZ INTEL CORE 2 DUO
4GB 1066MHZ DDR3 SDRAM-2X2GB
NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 130 512MB
640GB SERIAL ATA DRIVE
APPLE WIRELESS MIGHTY MOUSE-Z
WL KYBD & USER'S GUIDE-F
COUNTRY KIT,IMAC 24-FRA







De prime abord je me réjouis en voyant le nouveau processeur et la capacité du disque dur. Je crois à une erreur apple et je me frotte les mains à l'idée de recevoir mieux pour le même prix (à 15 euros près).


Et puis après reflexion, j'ai un grosse interrogation sur la nouvelle carte graphique GT 130/512. Je suis étudiant en journalisme et j'ai acheté ce mac pour pouvoir monter sur final cut ou bien premiere pro. D'autre part il m'arrive régulièrement de jouer aux jeux vidéos avec des anims 3D type call of duty ou autres. 





Pensez vous que cette carte graphique GT 130 soit meilleure que la Geforce 8800 que j'avais initialement commandé? Peut-elle supporter l'ensemble des champs d'utilisation dont je souhaite me servir? (Montage video, photo, jeux, etc).





Merci de vos avis éclairés


----------



## divoli (4 Mars 2009)

patabule a dit:


> Ma question serait si achat maintenant, mise à jour de l'OS offerte ou non ?



Non. Seuls ceux qui auront acheté un Mac un certain laps de temps* avant la sortie de SL devraient se voir proposer une offre (lors du passage à Leopard, le prix de la mise à jour était de 9 &#8364. A confirmer ultérieurement...

Donc effectivement, étant donné que SL ne sortira pas avant au moins quelques mois, ceux qui achètent un Mac maintenant devront payer plein pot pour l'avoir le moment venu.


 * Ce fut environ 3 semaines lors de la sortie de Leopard.


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

alexprat a dit:


> Pensez vous que cette carte graphique GT 130 soit meilleure que la Geforce 8800 que j'avais initialement commandé? Peut-elle supporter l'ensemble des champs d'utilisation dont je souhaite me servir? (Montage video, photo, jeux, etc).



La GT 130 est inférieure à la 8800. J'en ai parlé dans le post *127* de cette discussion.

A ta place, j'appellerais Apple pour exiger la 4850.


----------



## alexprat (4 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> La GT 130 est inférieure à la 8800. J'en ai parlé dans le post *127* de cette discussion.
> 
> A ta place, j'appellerais Apple pour exiger la 4850.


 
Bah c'est ce que je voulais faire, et puis une gentille conseillère apple m'a dit que la GT 130 était meilleure. Naivement je l'ai crue. Et puis autre problème, avec l'ATI mon imac m'était envoyé sous 3 semaines, alors qu'avec la GT 130 il m'est envoyé sous 3 jours. J'ai pas résisté :rose:


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

alexprat a dit:


> Bah c'est ce que je voulais faire, et puis une gentille conseillère apple m'a dit que la GT 130 était meilleure. Naivement je l'ai crue. Et puis autre problème, avec l'ATI mon imac m'était envoyé sous 3 semaines, alors qu'avec la GT 130 il m'est envoyé sous 3 jours. J'ai pas résisté :rose:



T'inquiète, tu seras pas déçu !


----------



## alexprat (4 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> T'inquiète, tu seras pas déçu !


 
J'espère :love: Toi t'as combien en délai de livraison sur ton imac avec la Radeon?


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Mars 2009)

csc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part je m'interroge sur la capacité de l' Imac 24" entrée de gamme à décoder du contenu HD, car j'ai peur de mettre à genoux le pauvre G9400 ... Et ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter de contenus HD avec ce bel écran 1920x1200 (donc full hd!)
> 
> ...



Spore marche même sur du clipset intel X3100 sur mon macbook blanc 2008, donc sur le clipset Nvidia ça doit carburer sans problèmes...


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

alexprat a dit:


> J'espère :love: Toi t'as combien en délai de livraison sur ton imac avec la Radeon?


4 à 6 semaines. Livraison prévue le 22 avril ou avant.


----------



## ederntal (4 Mars 2009)

csc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part je m'interroge sur la capacité de l' Imac 24" entrée de gamme à décoder du contenu HD, car j'ai peur de mettre à genoux le pauvre G9400 ... Et ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter de contenus HD avec ce bel écran 1920x1200 (donc full hd!)
> 
> ...



Si tu ne fait rien d'autre en même temps, il décodera haut la main de la full HD, en hardware. Quand même!

(Mon macbook air, première génération avec le chip intel GMA tout naze, décode sur ma TV externe, des vidéos Full HD venant de chez apple ou des divx, et la carte graphique de cet iMac est bien meilleur)

Par contre si tu joue ou si tu fait de la 3D, il y a bien mieux


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Les choses précisent c'est SL et l'autonomie que tu attends ?



Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## wydad91 (4 Mars 2009)

pour ma part, apres une hesitation entre l'imac 24" à 1399 et le macmini je pense que je vais m'orienter sur l'achat de l'imac parce que je pense que au final le chipset n'est pas si mal et qu'il decodera aisément la full hd la derniere chose qui m'embete c'est ce clavier sans clavier numerique car je suis obligé de l'acheter à la fnac (ayant un avoir lasbas) et eux n'echange pas les claviers snif...


----------



## oligo (4 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Oups, je viens de passer commande.


héhé bah bravo! 

Moi j'hésite franchement avec exactement le même modèle que toi... J'ai pas du tout d'intérêt à avoir 1TO de DD et la diff entre le 2,93 et le 3,06, franchement, elle est pas énorme... Mais ça reste cher quand même et toutes mes pauvres économies d'étudiant y passeraient.:rose::rose:

Donc je pense que je vais sagement attendre que le délai de livraison de la 4850 devienne normal, et d'ici là, j'aurai eu amplement le temps de réfléchir la tête froide...
(J'ai déjà passé 6 fois la commande avant de l'arrêter au milieu du processus parce que je me rendais compte de ce que je faisais....)


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Moi j'hésite franchement avec exactement le même modèle que toi... J'ai pas du tout d'intérêt à avoir 1TO de DD et la diff entre le 2,93 et le 3,06, franchement, elle est pas énorme...



Pareil, 1TB, je ne saurais pas quoi y mettre. Et puis je ne pense pas que les 130Mhz manquants se feront trop ressentir.

J'ai hâte. :love:


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça.



Les MB actuels peuvent quand même aller jusqu'à 1000 rechargement ( de 100% a 0% bien sûr ) 



wydad91 a dit:


> pour ma part, apres une hesitation entre l'imac 24" à 1399 et le macmini je pense que je vais m'orienter sur l'achat de l'imac parce que je pense que au final le chipset n'est pas si mal et qu'il decodera aisément la full hd la derniere chose qui m'embete c'est ce clavier sans clavier numerique car je suis obligé de l'acheter à la fnac (ayant un avoir lasbas) et eux n'echange pas les claviers snif...



Mais ton mac tu l'achète sur le store ou chez la FNOUC ? parce que le clavier a en paver numérique en option gratuite !


----------



## wydad91 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Les MB actuels peuvent quand même aller jusqu'à 1000 rechargement ( de 100% a 0% bien sûr )
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ton mac tu l'achète sur le store ou chez la FNOUC ? parce que le clavier a en paver numérique en option gratuite !



en faite je l'achete chez la fnac, c'est pour ça que je l'ai dans l'os avec ce satané clavier sans pavé numerique, quelle idée de faire ça pour une machine de bureau franchement!!


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> en faite je l'achete chez la fnac, c'est pour ça que je l'ai dans l'os avec ce satané clavier sans pavé numerique, quelle idée de faire ça pour une machine de bureau franchement!!



Ça dépend des cas. Personellement, je suis bien content de gagner de la place sur mon bureau. Je ne passe pas ma journée à taper des chiffres, et mon ordi n'est pas une caisse enregistreuse. Les deux claviers peuvent trouver leurs utilisateurs.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> en faite je l'achete chez la fnac, c'est pour ça que je l'ai dans l'os avec ce satané clavier sans pavé numerique, quelle idée de faire ça pour une machine de bureau franchement!!


mais attend , ta une réduction de combien ?


----------



## Super Power (4 Mars 2009)

Mais même pour le 24'' y'a plus de télécommande ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> mon ordi n'est pas une caisse enregistreuse



Décidément tu me feras toujours rire toi


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Super Power a dit:


> Mais même pour le 24'' y'a plus de télécommande ?


Non on a échapper au pire tout les deux


----------



## xergio (4 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous!

Au fait à partir du 1er mac mini en entrée de gamme (120 Go, 128 Mo vidéo partagé etc), est-il possible d'augmenter sa mémoire vidéo partagé : passer de 128 à 256? (en effet je trouve très bête de ne pas laisser le choix au moment de l'achat...) Merci!


----------



## wydad91 (4 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Ça dépend des cas. Personellement, je suis bien content de gagner de la place sur mon bureau. Je ne passe pas ma journée à taper des chiffres, et mon ordi n'est pas une caisse enregistreuse. Les deux claviers peuvent trouver leurs utilisateurs.



C'est vrai je n'avais pas pensé que sa pourrais arranger des gens, moi je fais mes comptes avec l'imac donc le pavé numérique m'apporte quand même un confort d'utilisation, sachant que j'utilise actuellement un macbook pro donc j'ai bien testé sans^^.




ari51 a dit:


> mais attend , ta une réduction de combien ?



j'ai un avoir de 1044 chez la fnac.


----------



## fredintosh (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y a toujours deux 20 pouces et deux 24 pouces. D'accord, les 20 pouces sont comme les Mac Mini, pas très différents...


Ben non, justement, il y a 1 seul 20 pouces et trois 24 pouces.  Faut suivre.  :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (4 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> C'est vrai je n'avais pas pensé que sa pourrais arranger des gens, moi je fais mes comptes avec l'imac donc le pavé numérique m'apporte quand même un confort d'utilisation, sachant que j'utilise actuellement un macbook pro donc j'ai bien testé sans^^.



J'ai le clavier apple bluetooth et je suis très content d'avoir un clavier compact sans pavé numérique, c'est compact et design. Si je me prends un iMac, je garderai le "petit" clavier".


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mars 2009)

La mémoire video partagée dépend de la mémoire dans le MacMini. Si tu fous 2Go de ram dans ton mac mini entrée de gamme, la mémoire vidéo partagée sera de 256Mo.


----------



## smog (4 Mars 2009)

Et les écrans de ces nouveaux iMac ?

Entre la génération des G5 et des intel (je parle des 20") j'avais noté une nette baisse de qualité des dalles.
Avez-vous des infos là-dessus ? Les nouveaux seront-ils de meilleure qualité (je suis conscient de la relative stupidité de ma question mais si quelqu'un a des infos, on ne sait jamais...)


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Mars 2009)

Wouahou, je reviens 4 pages plus loin, je me suis fait insulter en privé (mais bon ça c'est rien) mais ce qui fait par contre réellement plaisir c'est de voir des gens qui sont tout aussi cucu que moi et qui sont ma foi très content des mises à jour effectuées


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Karamazow a dit:


> M
> - bureautique, surf, mail, iTunes, bref du standard donc Ok vu que ça passe sans problèmes sur mon PowerBook
> - quelques traitement photos sous Aperture
> - Sauvegarde de vidéos mpeg2 en DivX : la ça rame un peu avec mon powerbook
> ...



Aucun soucis pour tout cela, je fais le double sur mon Mac Mini depuis 1 an 

Warcraft III et Diablo II sont les seuls jeux que j'ai jamais joué dans ma vie, je commence à t'aimer toi!

lol


----------



## wydad91 (4 Mars 2009)

smog a dit:


> Et les écrans de ces nouveaux iMac ?
> 
> Entre la génération des G5 et des intel (je parle des 20") j'avais noté une nette baisse de qualité des dalles.
> Avez-vous des infos là-dessus ? Les nouveaux seront-ils de meilleure qualité (je suis conscient de la relative stupidité de ma question mais si quelqu'un a des infos, on ne sait jamais...)



alors à ma connaissance, la dalle 20" est pas terrible avec un angle panoramique de 178° elle est de type TN et ne convient pas à la retouche photo par exemple (j'ai vu un test dans chasseur d'image) car sont angle de vision est trop serré on va dire, maintenant pour la dalle 24", elle est bien meilleur avec un angle panoramique de 186° c'est une dalle de type IPS qui a un meilleur rendu des couleur aussi il me semble.


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2009)

smog a dit:


> Et les écrans de ces nouveaux iMac ?
> 
> Entre la génération des G5 et des intel (je parle des 20") j'avais noté une nette baisse de qualité des dalles.
> Avez-vous des infos là-dessus ? Les nouveaux seront-ils de meilleure qualité (je suis conscient de la relative stupidité de ma question mais si quelqu'un a des infos, on ne sait jamais...)



Vu les angles de vision indiqués sur le site d'Apple, le 20" est toujours en TN, et le 24" probablement en IPS. Donc pas de changement.


----------



## wydad91 (4 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> J'ai le clavier apple bluetooth et je suis très content d'avoir un clavier compact sans pavé numérique, c'est compact et design. Si je me prends un iMac, je garderai le "petit" clavier".



dans ce cas je te propose que tu prennes le grand clavier et je t'echangerais le petit lol^^


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2009)

Apple a trouvé le moyen de vendre deux claviers à tout le monde


----------



## xao85 (5 Mars 2009)

oligo a dit:


> héhé bah bravo!
> 
> Moi j'hésite franchement avec exactement le même modèle que toi... J'ai pas du tout d'intérêt à avoir 1TO de DD et la diff entre le 2,93 et le 3,06, franchement, elle est pas énorme... Mais ça reste cher quand même et toutes mes pauvres économies d'étudiant y passeraient.:rose::rose:
> 
> ...



Moi je fais ça tout le temps avec les macpro puis je regarde mon compte et celui ci m'a dit que "je rêvais"!


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Apple a trouvé le moyen de vendre deux claviers à tout le monde



Bof, quand je je changerai mon filaire, je prendrais bien un compact. Small is beautiful


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Small is beautiful




On se rassure comme on peut


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On se rassure comme on peut



Les nouveaux en alu sont super, mais franchement les gros claviers blancs etaient des nids a poussiere. Reduire leur taille reduit aussi leur empreinte. Non, serieux, surtout sur un bureau bordelique, c'est pas mal un petit clavier.


----------



## kuep (5 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Les nouveaux en alu sont super, mais franchement les gros claviers blancs etaient des nids a poussiere. Reduire leur taille reduit aussi leur empreinte. Non, serieux, surtout sur un bureau bordelique, c'est pas mal un petit clavier.



Je pense que c'était une blague en rapport avec la légende qui veut que les asiatiques soient équipés en série d'un micropénis


----------



## xergio (5 Mars 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> La mémoire video partagée dépend de la mémoire dans le MacMini. Si tu fous 2Go de ram dans ton mac mini entrée de gamme, la mémoire vidéo partagée sera de 256Mo.



*Tu es sur que cela se fait automatiquement sur le mac avec cette carte graphique?* pourquoi ne pas l'avoir précisé sur le site?? car sur un pc il faut passer par le bios obligatoirement.. ce n'est donc pas automatique, il faut faire une manip physique.
Et si je mets 4 Go de Ram? (512 Mo partagé?)


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je pense que c'était une blague en rapport avec la légende qui veut que les asiatiques soient équipés en série d'un micropénis



... y'a ceux qui en parlent et y'a ceux qui s'en servent...


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Je pense prendre un mac mini, le haut de gamme...la difference entre le processeur 2 ghz et le 2.26ghz est significative?


----------



## jp16 (5 Mars 2009)

pirx sur le refurb mis a jour sur les 20 pouces 2,66 ..... carrement interessant de ce fait


----------



## RaelRiaK (5 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> alors à ma connaissance, la dalle 20" est pas terrible avec un angle panoramique de 178° elle est de type TN et ne convient pas à la retouche photo par exemple (j'ai vu un test dans chasseur d'image) car sont angle de vision est trop serré on va dire, maintenant pour la dalle 24", elle est bien meilleur avec un angle panoramique de 186° c'est une dalle de type IPS qui a un meilleur rendu des couleur aussi il me semble.



Donc si on veux s'en servir de média center c'est confortable, ou alors faudra vraiment être en face de l'écran 24" pour voir bien?

De toutes les façon je pense que je vais attendre le WWDC la sortie de SL pour deux raisons :
- Ne pas avoir à acheter ET un iMac ET SL plus tard
- Travaillant dans l'informatique/électronique ma boîte connais plus que jamais la crise et en ce moment c'est plan social ...
- (raison bonus) peut être qu'en "one more thing" du keynote de jobs il y aura le iMac 30" (peut être LED ..), mais ce n'est pas vraiment ça qui ralenti mon achat


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> pirx sur le refurb mis a jour sur les 20 pouces 2,66 ..... carrement interessant de ce fait



C'est vrai , 979 c'est pas cher


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> même moi je suis ravi d'avoir l'ancienne génération que j'ai reçu un jour avant les MAJ



Idem pour moi, mon iMac 24" 2,8 Ghz acheté mi novembre 2008 est une excellente machine. Après un petit "gonflage" de la RAM à 4 Gb et l'adjonction d'un MyBook 1To j'ai vraiment tout ce qu'il me faut pour pas me plaindre.

Mon premier Mac mais je suis hyper content. De plus malgré des températures élevées ici (régulièrement + de 35° C chez moi) il se comporte à merveille et ne chauffe absolument pas. L'investissement en valait la peine. 

Sans parler de Mac OS X, un régal.


----------



## Xian (5 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. ça au mois, c'est constructif 

Je commence tout doucement à me décider... Reste l'option 3.06 au lieu de 2.93, à 164 . Ca fait cher les 0,13 Ghz ou 4,43 % de vitesse en +... 

Peux-t-on vraiment sentir la différence ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est vrai , 979 c'est pas cher




oui enfin, si c'etait un reconditionné oui

mais comme il est indiqué "réparé", moi j'acheterai pas


----------



## jp16 (5 Mars 2009)

c est celui que j ai acheté sur le refurb et zéro problème 

il en vaut mieux un bien réparé qu une présérie mal ajusté par exemple ...


----------



## Super Power (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai la vague impression que les iMac vont disparaître petit à petit de la gamme Apple pour qu'il n'y ait que des ordinateurs portables d'ici 2 ou 3 ans...


----------



## Xian (5 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> oui enfin, si c'etait un reconditionné oui
> 
> mais comme il est indiqué "réparé", moi j'acheterai pas



C'est la même garantie qu'un nouveau


----------



## jp16 (5 Mars 2009)

et apple care souscriptible sans problement ..


----------



## natane (5 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai recraqué....
j'ai annulé ma commande du nouveau Imac 2,66 Ghz avec la 9400M à 1399euros.
et j'ai pris sur le refurb le 2,8 Ghz avec la 2600 HD pro pour 1149 euros.

j'espère ne pas avoir fait de bêtises ...


----------



## jp16 (5 Mars 2009)

a part pour la vitesse de la memoire qui doit ameliorer la bete je pense que tu as fait un bon choix ...


----------



## RaelRiaK (5 Mars 2009)

Dans tous les cas, pour moi, le iMac était et reste avec cette mise à jour une excellente machine. J'ai toujours défendu le iMac lorsqu'on disait qu'il était particulièrement dépassé (ce qui je le soutiens n'est pas le cas), donc non tu n'a pas fais un mauvais choix, cette machine est encore largement supérieur à la plupart des PC qui se vendent, et est un excellent Mac.

Mais moi personnellement j'aurais pris le dernier, mais simplement par goût 

Ne t'inquiète pas ton choix en très bon.


----------



## ederntal (5 Mars 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Merci. ça au mois, c'est constructif
> 
> Je commence tout doucement à me décider... Reste l'option 3.06 au lieu de 2.93, à 164 . Ca fait cher les 0,13 Ghz ou 4,43 % de vitesse en +...
> 
> Peux-t-on vraiment sentir la différence ?



Ca dépends de ton utilisation.
Pour 95% des taches tu ne sentiras pas la différence.

Si tu travailles sur des très gros fichiers (graphisme, montage vidéo, 3D...), tu auras sans doute un poil moins d'attente lors des gros calculs...
Moi même qui est des assez gros besoins de puissance, je ne prendrai pas cette option.

Ce processeur sert surtout à Apple à proposer un iMac (le 3.06 à 2100 euros) plus cher pour les revendeurs (car tout le monde ne commande pas sur l'apple store). 
Et pour justifier la différence de prix il faut bien monter carte graphique + disque dur + processeur.


----------



## Xian (5 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Ca dépends de ton utilisation.
> Pour 95% des taches tu ne sentiras pas la différence.
> 
> Si tu travailles sur des très gros fichiers (graphisme, montage vidéo, 3D...), tu auras sans doute un poil moins d'attente lors des gros calculs...
> ...



Je sens que je vais craquer 

Faudra donc attendre 4 à 6 semaines pour l'avoir avec la CG ATI


----------



## Karamazow (5 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Je commence à t'aimer toi!
> 
> lol


 
 Je vais tâcher de modérer mes propos alors ! :love:

Plus sérieusement, merci pour ce retour d'utilisation. Par contre dans un objectif de préparer l'avenir et anticiper, même si c'est dur dur quand on est client d'Apple avec leur culte du secret, je me demande quelle serait la meilleure stratégie avec l'arrivée de Snow Leopard d'ici quelques mois :

- est ce que OSX 10.6 sera avant tout conçu et optimisé pour les core i7, donc peu d'intéret pour un Core2Duo ?

- est ce que 0SX 10.6 sera un avantage pour les processeurs Core2Duo : adapté à l'architecture du Core2Duo pour gérer le multitâches ? Même si il ne faut pas se leurrer il s'agit d'un processeur en fin de vie commerciale.

- est ce qu'Apple n'a pas en RoadMap l'intégration du Core i7 pour les machines bureautiques familiales à un horizon < 12 mois ?

Bref la question se pose pour moi de la pérennité du nouveau Mini, compte tenu de ces prochaines évolutions logicielles et matérielles attendues...


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2009)

Ouch ! J'avais pas vu, mais le nouveau Mac Pro est super cher ! Le yen s'est apprecie de 25%, et pourtant le prix du Mac Pro n'a pas baisse. Par contre, il avait augmente ici entre 2007 et 2008 suite a la depreciation de 10% du yen.

Comme quoi le probleme du change n'est pas qu'europeen...


----------



## jp16 (5 Mars 2009)

J ai du mal a me faire une idée entre la config du mac pro entré de gamme a 2200 euros et l ancienne a 2500 ?! 

Merci de m aider lol Bye


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> J ai du mal a me faire une idée entre la config du mac pro entré de gamme a 2200 euros et l ancienne a 2500 ?!
> 
> Merci de m aider lol Bye



Je parle pour ma part de l'offre middle/haut de gamme qui n'a pas evolue en JPY


----------



## damien_t (5 Mars 2009)

Karamazow a dit:


> Je vais tâcher de modérer mes propos alors ! :love:
> 
> Plus sérieusement, merci pour ce retour d'utilisation. Par contre dans un objectif de préparer l'avenir et anticiper, même si c'est dur dur quand on est client d'Apple avec leur culte du secret, je me demande quelle serait la meilleure stratégie avec l'arrivée de Snow Leopard d'ici quelques mois :
> 
> ...



oh non. Je comprends ton point de vue, mais à mon humble avis, tu t'inquiètes trop.
Le Core2Duo est un processeur tout à fait performant. Je vois très mal Apple tout miser sur le nouveau i7 alors que tous les produits récemment sortis utilisent le core 2 duo (exception notable du Mac Pro). 

Si les ingénieurs d'Apple ne sont pas trop idiots, ils écrivent une API centralisé qui cache les détails d'implémentation des différents processeurs D'ailleurs ils appellent ce framework "Grand Central." Que cela soit sur i7, Core2Duo, Xeon, un core reste un core, et un thread est un thread. Et ensuite, ils mettent à disposition ce framework, soit au programmeur final, soit en compilant les autres frameworks pour qu'ils en prennent avantage. Tu prends le framework "Accelerate" (détails techniques ici), tu lui fait appeler Grand Central pour les opérations lourdes et parallélisables, et "pouf", ton application est distribuée automagiquement sur tous les curs de ta machine. Autant chez Microsoft, la philosophie, c'est de rajouter une nouvelle API sans casser la compatibilité de l'ancienne, autant chez Apple, c'est "Vous n'avez rien à faire, cela vient 'for free'" et on s'occupe de tous les détails techniques pour vous. Ils nous ont fait le coup deux fois déjà (transition à l'architecture intel et garbage collector en objc2). Reste à voir comment ils vont découper une opération pour qu'elle puisse être traitée en simultanée (il me semble que c'est un sujet de recherche non trivial)

Maintenant, je m'inquiète plus pour les procs G4 et G5. L'assembleur n'est pas le même que le x86 et je ne sais pas si les différences d'architecture sont majeures (il me semble que oui). D'un autre coté, ce nouveau framework risque de prendre en charge les cartes graphiques, et l'architecture est encore différente. Tu me diras, qu'ils peuvent aussi faire l'abstractation des architectures, mais dans ce cas, tu gagnes en généricité ce que tu pers en optimisation. Faut "juste" trouver le juste milieu.

A mon humble avis, t'inquiète pas pour le mac mini. C'est une très bonne petite machine qui en a sous le capot, quoiqu'en disent les esprits chagrins. Dans le pire des cas, il n'y aura aucun gain. Dans le meilleur des cas, tes petits threads passeront gracieusement de proc en proc comme tarzon passe de liane en liane (limite limite l'analogie ).

Ah et puis, Snow Leopard n'est pas sur le point de sortir non plus. Si je devine bien où ils en sont, je verrais bien une sortie en septembre / octobre 2009. Donc, y'a le temps de voir venir.


----------



## jp16 (5 Mars 2009)

Je ne peut qu etre d accord vu la hausse des prix en angleterre ... 

j aurai commandé mon mac pro de suite mais la ... 

enfin de suite si j arrive a comprendre l evolution coté processseur du mac pro bien entendu..


----------



## mOOnSlide (5 Mars 2009)

shakasan a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, mais en fait, je cherche plutôt quelquechose pour passer du DVI -> S-Vidéo.



Le seul que je connaisse pour Mac mini est* celui ci *. Je ne l'ai pas testé, car l'inconvénient c'est qu'il faut débrancher ton moniteur, à chaque fois que tu veux brancher le mini sur ta TV  donc pas très pratique.

C'est pour cela que le nouveau Mac Mini avec mini DVI et minidisplay port comble cette lacune, et permet de brancher en simultanée ton moniteur et ta TV. Mais avec ce type de sortie, il faut, à mon avis, une TV HD, adieu le S-vidéo et la liaison avec une bonne vieille TV cathodique 

Si quelqu'un peut nous apporter plus d'infos je suis preneur


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

natane a dit:


> Bon j'ai recraqué....
> j'ai annulé ma commande du nouveau Imac 2,66 Ghz avec la 9400M à 1399euros.
> et j'ai pris sur le refurb le 2,8 Ghz avec la 2600 HD pro pour 1149 euros.
> 
> j'espère ne pas avoir fait de bêtises ...



Sauf malchance extrême tu ne seras pas déçu, excellente machine. Et la carte graphique mine de rien elle est loin d'être à la rue. Bon, je ne joue qu'à WoW, mais pour ce jeu elle se comporte très bien.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Ouch ! J'avais pas vu, mais le nouveau Mac Pro est super cher ! Le yen s'est apprecie de 25%, et pourtant le prix du Mac Pro n'a pas baisse. Par contre, il avait augmente ici entre 2007 et 2008 suite a la depreciation de 10% du yen.
> 
> Comme quoi le probleme du change n'est pas qu'europeen...




oui comme je l'expliquais plus tot, apple est peut etre une entreprise internationale

mais chaque marche sur lequel l'entreprise est presente est independante

on voit mal ce que le cours de l'euro aurait comme influence sur les prix japonais ou americains

cette discussion de prix ne cesse jamais tout simplement parce que les francais continuent a regarder si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs

par ailleurs, la TVA est differente dans chaque pays de l'union europeenne et enfin, a moins de resider dans un autre pays, personne n'irait se deplacer juste pour acheter un ordi


----------



## ederntal (5 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> oui comme je l'expliquais plus tot, apple est peut etre une entreprise internationale
> 
> mais chaque marche sur lequel l'entreprise est presente est independante
> 
> on voit mal ce que le cours de l'euro aurait comme influence sur les prix japonais ou americains



Non mais je continue à affirmer qu'apple indexe le prix des machine des pays selon le cours moyen de la monnaie par rapport au dollar (quand l'euro était bas ou fort, à chaque mise à jour, le prix des machines en Europe ne se fesait pas avec la même conversion dollar>eur)



bananiaaa a dit:


> cette discussion de prix ne cesse jamais tout simplement parce que les francais continuent a regarder si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs
> 
> par ailleurs, la TVA est differente dans chaque pays de l'union europeenne et enfin, a moins de resider dans un autre pays, personne n'irait se deplacer juste pour acheter un ordi



Bien sûr que si.
Il y a de ça une semaine, je gagnait entre 200 et 400 euros en achetant ma machine en angleterre, ce qui me paye un week end "gratuit" à Londres. Je connais plusieurs personnes qui l'ont fait, on est qu'à 2h de train! Il n'y avait de raison de ne pas en profiter. Et ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Non mais je continue à affirmer qu'apple indexe le prix des machine des pays selon le cours moyen de la monnaie par rapport au dollar (quand l'euro était bas ou fort, à chaque mise à jour, le prix des machines en Europe ne se fesait pas avec la même conversion dollar>eur)
> 
> si je dis, c'est simplement parce qu'un des nouveaux directeurs du pricing chez nous a bosse chez apple et notre strategie est plus ou moins similaire, et bien meme avant qu'il n'arrive chez nous
> et c'est aussi le cas de toutes les entreprises internationales qui vendent sur differents marches
> ...



oui pour des produits a partir d'un certain prix, ce que je veux dire, c'est que tu vas y aller juste pour un macbook ?


----------



## fairway (5 Mars 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Et la carte graphique mine de rien elle est loin d'être à la rue. Bon, je ne joue qu'à WoW, mais pour ce jeu elle se comporte très bien.


Pas d'accord avec toi. Elle n'est pas assez puissante pour WOW.

Sur mon MB, même en ayant baissé les reglages, j'ai beaucoup de difficultés à bouger à Dalaran ou sur les fly. Je n'ose imaginer en raid.....et encore moins sur un ecran 20" de l'Imac.

Donc à part pour farmer l'AH ou ramasser des plantes.....


----------



## ari51 (5 Mars 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Idem pour moi, mon iMac 24" 2,8 Ghz acheté mi novembre 2008 est une excellente machine. Après un petit "gonflage" de la RAM à 4 Gb et l'adjonction d'un MyBook 1To j'ai vraiment tout ce qu'il me faut pour pas me plaindre.
> 
> Mon premier Mac mais je suis hyper content. De plus malgré des températures élevées ici (régulièrement + de 35° C chez moi) il se comporte à merveille et ne chauffe absolument pas. L'investissement en valait la peine.
> 
> Sans parler de Mac OS X, un régal.



Désolé de répondre que maintenant , je viens de me lever ( on sen fou ) moi c sûr je ne l'es pas depuis aussi longtemps que toi mais c'est vrai que c'est ma première expérience sur OS X et pour moi c'est magnifique , rapidité pour tout , pareil 4 GO comme toi sa me change de mes 2 GO sur mon vista ( :rateau: ).

Moi aussi il fait chaud , si c'est aérer légèrement il ne chauffe pas du tout et j'en suis très content pour l'instant cela ne fais même pas 1 semaine et je suis déjà vraiment ravi.

Bon courage wallalai 

Ps : Ceux qui ont besoin d'avis / conseils je suis là sans soucis !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Mars 2009)

xergio a dit:


> *Tu es sur que cela se fait automatiquement sur le mac avec cette carte graphique?* pourquoi ne pas l'avoir précisé sur le site?? car sur un pc il faut passer par le bios obligatoirement..



Oui en effet c'est le cas, il n'y a pas besoin de faire de manipulation autre que l'ajout de la ram dans le mac mini (Info confirmé par les types de macminicolo


xergio a dit:


> Et si je mets 4 Go de Ram? (512 Mo partagé?)



Non à partir de 2go de ram c'est limité a 256


----------



## Karamazow (5 Mars 2009)

Au sujet des performances du Mini avec 256 Mo de mémoire dédiée à la partie vidéo, je suis avide de voir les Benchs afin de me faire une idée de la pérennité de cette solution pour moi.

En effet, je ne l'avais pas précisé hier, mais si je projette à terme de remplacer mon PowerBook HD par un Mac de bureau, c'est aussi parce que je ferai à ce moment là du* traitement vidéo, notamment sous iMovie avec une futre caméra numérique HD*. J'imagine qu'avec mon PowerBook ça ramera un tantinet, c'est pourquoi je penche vers un Mini, voir un MacPro si le petit n'est pas adapté...

Pourquoi pas un iMac me direz-vous ? Ben j'ai en fait un super Cinema Display 30", donc voilà ... 

Dans le plan d'investissement, il y a 3 étapes :

- l'excuse pour acheter une caméra DV HD (filmer les premiers pas du futur petit bout)

- faire des présentations, traitement vidéo/photo de ces séquences !

Voilà, avec cela vous devinez que j'ai hâte d'avoir mon premier marmot !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi. Elle n'est pas assez puissante pour WOW.
> 
> Sur mon MB, même en ayant baissé les reglages, j'ai beaucoup de difficultés à bouger à Dalaran ou sur les fly. Je n'ose imaginer en raid.....et encore moins sur un ecran 20" de l'Imac.
> 
> Donc à part pour farmer l'AH ou ramasser des plantes.....




tout simplement parce que sur les portables les cartes video sont downclockees pour reduire la chauffe et la consommation


----------



## xergio (5 Mars 2009)

- A quand les 1er test de ce mac mini? des échos déjà?
- snow Leopard ne sortira pas avant septembre? ... 

C'est vrai qu'attendre 6 mois pour une baisse de 50-100 du mac mini et économiser encore 130 pour Snow Leopard quand il sera intégré d'office c'est peut-être pas une mauvaise idée.. :rose: ( 200 de moins à investir çà le fait...)


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Mars 2009)

xergio a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'attendre 6 mois pour une baisse de 50-100 du mac mini et économiser encore 130 pour Snow Leopard quand il sera intégré d'office c'est peut-être pas une mauvaise idée..



attendre est une movaise idée !

tu peux passer ta vie a attendre, à mon avis t'as meilleurtant d'attendre.


----------



## xergio (5 Mars 2009)

Certe de toute façon j'attendais cette mise à jour du mini pour le prendre, mais 200 de moins ce n'est pas rien LOL ...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> tout simplement parce que sur les portables les cartes video sont downclockees pour reduire la chauffe et la consommation


Mais même, ça ne suffit pas à neutraliser le passage d'un écran 13,3 à un 20 pouces. 
L'augmentation en alimentation ne suffira pas à endiguer la demande en ressources exigées par le flot de pixel supplémentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Mais même, ça ne suffit pas à neutraliser le passage d'un écran 13,3 à un 20 pouces.
> L'augmentation en alimentation ne suffira pas à endiguer la demande en ressources exigées par le flot de pixel supplémentaire.



faut jouer en 640*480 dans ce cas :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> attendre est une movaise idée !
> 
> tu peux passer ta vie a attendre, à mon avis t'as meilleurtant d'attendre.


C'est quoi ces conneries, j'ai pas lus le thread en entier, mais c'est qui le fou furieux qui suggère aux gens d'attendre qu'Apple baisse ses prix avant d'acheter?? :rateau: 
Allez sans déconner, c'était pour rire?  

Non franchement, Xergio, si pour toi le prix est important, achète plutôt un ultra portable sur Linux ou une des machines Asus de bureau à moins de 300&#8364; (j'ai oublié la référence), mais genre n'attend pas qu'Apple baisse ses prix parce que y'a plus de chance que le PSG devienne champion d'Europe avant.


----------



## zazthemac (5 Mars 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi. Elle n'est pas assez puissante pour WOW.
> 
> Sur mon MB, même en ayant baissé les reglages, j'ai beaucoup de difficultés à bouger à Dalaran ou sur les fly. Je n'ose imaginer en raid.....et encore moins sur un ecran 20" de l'Imac.
> 
> Donc à part pour farmer l'AH ou ramasser des plantes.....



Tu as un Macbook donc au mieux un chipset 9400m, ou un X3100 ou pire un GMA 950
Wallalai parlait de la HD2600 Pro
Je te remets un petit tableau gentiment fournit par Pascal TTH dans ce meme post

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/s...acbook-pro-et-imac-en-3d-ludique-3d-apple.png


----------



## poushe (5 Mars 2009)

'scuzez moi,j'ai peur de ne pas tous comprendre l'histoire des ports écran du mac mini,si j'achete n'importe quel écran du marché actuel je pourrai le brancher sans adaptateur ou quoi que ce soit ??
Par exemple cet écran,est utilisable sur un mac mini ??

http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-ASUVW223D-ASUS-VW223D.htm


----------



## zazthemac (5 Mars 2009)

poushe a dit:


> 'scuzez moi,j'ai peur de ne pas tous comprendre l'histoire des ports écran du mac mini,si j'achete n'importe quel écran du marché actuel je pourrai le brancher sans adaptateur ou quoi que ce soit ??
> Par exemple cet écran,est utilisable sur un mac mini ??
> 
> http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-ASUVW223D-ASUS-VW223D.htm



Non car sur le lien que tu donnes l'ecran a un port VGA, s'il avait été DVI oui car l'adaptateur mini DVI (sortie du mini) vers DVI port classique des ecrans est fourni.

Néanmoins il existe des adaptateurs mini DVI vers VGA afin que tu puisses utiliser celui la (30&#8364; environ).

Le mini posséde aussi une autre sortie vidéo la mini display port mais pareil il te faudra un adaptateur vendu separement : 30&#8364; environ

Aprés tout dépend de ton budget mais pour un écran 20 " en dvi il t'en couterant dans les 200 250 euros (en ai vu des a 180 mais bon..)


----------



## OuiOui (5 Mars 2009)

poushe a dit:


> 'scuzez moi,j'ai peur de ne pas tous comprendre l'histoire des ports écran du mac mini,si j'achete n'importe quel écran du marché actuel je pourrai le brancher sans adaptateur ou quoi que ce soit ??
> Par exemple cet écran,est utilisable sur un mac mini ??
> 
> http://www.lcd-compare.com/moniteur-ASUVW223D-ASUS-VW223D.htm



Bonsoir poushe, l'écran que tu as choisi ne possède qu'une entrée vga, il te faudra donc un adaptateur mini-dvi vers vga pour le brancher... :rateau:
Les connecteurs du mac-mini nécessites de toute façon l'achat d'un adaptateur spécifique  quelques soit l'écran que tu choisira car le displayport comme le mini-dvi ne sont pas très répandus...  

edit : grilled, en plus la réponse de zazthemac est plus pertinente car je ne savais pas qu'un adaptateur mini-dvi vers dvi est fourni d'office avec le mac mini... ;-)


----------



## zazthemac (5 Mars 2009)

Désolé ouioui, en effet le'adaptateur est fourni (dixit le site apple). 
Poushe, petit complément pour le prix tu peux trouver un samsung 20" equivalent a ce que tu as montré pour 150&#8364; ici

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00083840.html


----------



## xergio (5 Mars 2009)

Quand une nouvelle gamme arrive, 6 mois plus tard une baisse de 50-100 apparait car l'évolution est pratiquement nul. Mais bon çà je m'en fou un peu en fait..., ce qui me met en grogne c'est de payer un système (snow leopard) qui de toute façon sera intégré d'office quelques mois plus tard. Donc oui 130 ce n'est pas rien surtout pour une évolution et non pas pour un tout nouveau système.


----------



## poushe (5 Mars 2009)

ah donc un adaptateur est fourni,en tous cas merci à vous pour vos réponses!


----------



## RaelRiaK (5 Mars 2009)

poushe a dit:


> ah donc un adaptateur est fourni,en tous cas merci à vous pour vos réponses!



Je confirme, j'ai acheter il y a 1 an un Mini, et l'adaptateur m'était fournis.


----------



## damien_t (6 Mars 2009)

T'as toujours l'option du refurb. Avec un peu de chance, y'a peut-être des mac minis de la génération précédente avec une (petite) réduction. Mais cela ne règle pas le problème de Snow Leopard.


----------



## xergio (6 Mars 2009)

En effet mais le mini avec le GMA 950 non merci LOL , c'est pour çà que je l'attendais de pied ferme cette mise à jours!


----------



## fairway (6 Mars 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> Tu as un Macbook donc au mieux un chipset 9400m, ou un X3100 ou pire un GMA 950
> Wallalai parlait de la HD2600 Pro


J'ai le MB alu avec la 9400M.
Et j'avais cru comprendre que l'on parlait du nouvel Imac 20".


----------



## Jean_Bombeur (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis assez déçu de cette màj. Pour certains segments de prix c'est limite de l'arnaque. je m'explique:

l'entrée de gamme est passée de 999 à 1099 euros pour gagner en ram en hd et perdre en carte graphique. or la ram et le HD, c'est facile à faire évoluer et peu onéreux (la ram il est facile d'ne arjouter à son imac et en cas de manque de place pour sauvegarde, un disque dur externe est tout à fait abordable et conseillé). Seule la CG n'est pas upgradable sur la machineet Apple en profite pour mettre un chipset moins performant... qu'une carte graphique entrée de gamme d'il y a plus d'un an...
le tout en augmentant le prix.
le pire segment étant celui du C2D 2,8GHz avec ATi 2600pro... pour retrouver un semblant de configuration équivalente il faut prendre le 2,93GHz (gains minimes) et prendre en option la GT130 (un peu meilleure que la 2600 pro) pour une config qui dépasse les 1600 euros.
La meilleure CG (4850) a de bonnes perf c'est vrai mais exige une configuration à plus de 1800 euros.
à comparer avec une imac 3,06 GHz 8800gs qu'on peut trouver sous garantie encore vers 1500 euros...

en résumé, pour les imac, les deux entrées de gamme sont moins perennes et plus cheres. Ok on gagne le 24' pour le deuxième, mais avec un chipset limite obsolète...

un changement de gamme où seules change quelques Mhz et quelques Mo de HD (et un peu de ram, c'est juste un ajustement au marché de la micro.. il n'y aurait pas du avoir augmentation de prix.

Il en résulte que les anciens 2,8GHz avec options ram et HD et CG 2600 pro vers 1200-1300 euros sont largement plus intéressants que les neufs. idem pour l'ancien haut de gamme dont le CG n'est surpassée que par l'option finale de la 4850...

vive l'occasion et le refurb!


----------



## jp16 (6 Mars 2009)

direction et surveillance du refurb alors ... 


Jze suis assez d accord


----------



## Ptitgato (6 Mars 2009)

L'entrée de gamme , gagne une meilleur carte graphique : 

Geforce 9400m > ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT


Par contre la 9400m semble en effet moins performante que la HD 2600 Pro...mais ce modèle c'était pas l'entrée de gamme, c'était celui a 1300&#8364;...


----------



## Goli (6 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous
Mardi soir, après l'annonce des nouveaux et réouverture de Apple Store, j'ai passé une commande pour un nouveau MacMini; ave un 1 gigi suplémentaire de Ram. On me disait qu'il allait partir incessamment sous peu... Aujourd'hui, dans la suivi de commande, la commande est retardée car elle est "_annulée et remplacée par un nouveau produit_"!!!!!!
Le hic est que le nouveau a exactement les mêmes caractéristiques que l'ancienne
Comprenz-vous quelque chose !!??


----------



## xao85 (6 Mars 2009)

Bug, enfin je pense!  Tu recevras le nouveau model!


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2009)

Jean_Bombeur a dit:


> e...
> 
> un changement de gamme où seules change quelques Mhz et quelques Mo de HD (et un peu de ram, c'est juste un ajustement au marché de la micro.. il n'y aurait pas du avoir augmentation de prix.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord, j'ai conseillé à un de mes amis de se ruer sur le 24" HD2600 vu les promos. Il doit l'avoir entre les mains 

On a l'impression que l'iMac est reparti un cran vers le haut de gamme, plutôt que d'être encore plus grand public comme c'était le cas des maj précédentes ...


----------



## Goli (6 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Bug, enfin je pense!  Tu recevras le nouveau model!


C'est que j'ai commandé LE NOUVEAU MODEL ( après des siècles et des siècles d'attente )
Ont-ils un nouveau nouveau modèle en manche, pas annoncé mardi soir ????????


----------



## ederntal (6 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, j'ai conseillé à un de mes amis de se ruer sur le 24" HD2600 vu les promos. Il doit l'avoir entre les mains
> 
> On a l'impression que l'iMac est reparti un cran vers le haut de gamme, plutôt que d'être encore plus grand public comme c'était le cas des maj précédentes ...



Vous avez des adresses avec des promo sur les anciens modèles (iMac 24" ou mac pro) ?


----------



## yret (6 Mars 2009)

à voir le 24 mars prochain ...


----------



## silvio (6 Mars 2009)

Jean_Bombeur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis assez déçu de cette màj. Pour certains segments de prix c'est limite de l'arnaque. je m'explique:
> 
> ...





melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, j'ai conseillé à un de mes amis de se ruer sur le 24" HD2600 vu les promos. Il doit l'avoir entre les mains
> 
> On a l'impression que l'iMac est reparti un cran vers le haut de gamme, plutôt que d'être encore plus grand public comme c'était le cas des maj précédentes ...





ederntal a dit:


> Vous avez des adresses avec des promo sur les anciens modèles (iMac 24" ou mac pro) ?



J'en suis arrivé à la même analyse, d'autant que la Nvidia 8800GS est une 8800GT downclockée ...
J'ai trouvé ça comme bench ...
Alors certes, il s'agit d'un bench PC
Certes il s'agit ici d'une vraie 8800GT, X qui plus est, et dotée de 768 Mo de mémoire
Mais si une "vieille" 8800 certes boostée tient la corde par rapport à la 4850 (voire est meilleure), je penche clairement pour l'ancienne gamme
Alors, le pb, c'est où trouver un iMac 24" 3,06Ghz avec une 8800GS ?
Si quelqu'un a une piste ? ça fait 3 jours que je cherche ...
Il reste l'option de se tourner vers le 2,8Ghz avec une ATI2600 Pro, mais là ce n'est plus tout à fait les mêmes performances côté CG ... mais à 1345&#8364; avec un DD avec une meilleure capacité chez CLG, ça fait réfléchir


----------



## F118I4 (6 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une piste ? ça fait 3 jours que je cherche ...


Refurb si tu as de la chance sinon peut être chez fnac ou autres pour écouler les fin de stock enfin la 8800GS était en option donc c' est super chaud.
APR: http://www.actacenter.com/osacta/imac-core-apbt-p-402.html

Je serais toi, j' irai dans les fnac , APR etc.. tu en trouveras peut être un sinon tu as en occasion.
MacWay ne le vend plus sur son site mais peut être qu' en boutique il y en reste...
source: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11...hz-2go-800mhz-ddr2-500go-sata-nvidia-gef.html


----------



## silvio (6 Mars 2009)

Oui c'est bien là le pb : comme la 8800 était en option, il n'y a pas eu de stockage
Au mieux, on peut espérer une ATI Radeon 2600Pro avec 512Mo 

Acta ? à Montpellier ? je viens de les appeler : ils n'ont que le 2,8Ghz


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Mars 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> c'est qui le fou furieux qui suggère aux gens d'attendre qu'Apple baisse ses prix avant d'acheter??



j'sais pas. en tout cas, pas moi ! :rateau:

je suis peut-être somnobule ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Oui c'est bien là le pb : comme la 8800 était en option, il n'y a pas eu de stockage
> Au mieux, on peut espérer une ATI Radeon 2600Pro avec 512Mo
> 
> Acta ? à Montpellier ? je viens de les appeler : ils n'ont que le 2,8Ghz



Essaie itribu , ils ont toujours des 20" avec la HD2600


----------



## zazthemac (6 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Essaie itribu , ils ont toujours des 20" avec la HD2600



C'est celui que j'ai achete y'a un mois je n(en suis pas décu du tout et pense vraiment qu'il est plus performant (à l'exception du bus de Ram et de la taille de l'ecran) que le 1er  24"mis à jour...
Alors si ils en ont fonce...


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Essaie itribu , ils ont toujours des 20" avec la HD2600



Des 20" en 2600, il y en a quand même fréquemment dans les PA.


----------



## wydad91 (6 Mars 2009)

bon et bien moi j'en ai pris un nouvel imac, j'avais le choix avec le 2,8Ghz (l'ancien) mais au final je me suis decidé à prendre le nouvel imac 24" entrée de gamme.

sinon que je l'avais précisé dans mes anciens messages, le clavier sans pavé je ne m'y fais vraiment pas donc j'ai décidé de le mettre en vente ici: http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=10118

ou bien si quelqu'un est interressé par un échange avec un clavier alu avec pavé sa m'interresse également^^


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Des 20" en 2600, il y en a quand même fréquemment dans les PA.


Oui mais les autres sont neufs  
Ils sont à 1149&#8364; avec le bonus ecolo déductible je crois


----------



## zazthemac (6 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> bon et bien moi j'en ai pris un nouvel imac, j'avais le choix avec le 2,8Ghz (l'ancien) mais au final je me suis decidé à prendre le nouvel imac 24" entrée de gamme.
> 
> sinon que je l'avais précisé dans mes anciens messages, le clavier sans pavé je ne m'y fais vraiment pas donc j'ai décidé de le mettre en vente ici: http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=10118
> 
> ou bien si quelqu'un est interressé par un échange avec un clavier alu avec pavé sa m'interresse également^^



Tu sais que lors de l'achat tu peux choisir ton clavier? avec ou sans pavé numérique sans frais supplémentaires!

Edit : Désolé je n'ai pas vu que tu l'avais déjà en ta possession? tu ne peux pas aller voir ton APR pour savoir si ils peuvent pas te l'echanger?


----------



## wydad91 (6 Mars 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> Tu sais que lors de l'achat tu peux choisir ton clavier? avec ou sans pavé numérique sans frais supplémentaires!
> 
> Edit : Désolé je n'ai pas vu que tu l'avais déjà en ta possession? tu ne peux pas aller voir ton APR pour savoir si ils peuvent pas te l'echanger?



merci de ton attention zazthemac mais malheureusement comme j'avais un bon d'achat chez la fnac j'ai dû l'acheter la-bas, et bien sûr je leur ai demandé mais à part acheter un clavier en plus il n'avait pas d'autre solution à me proposer.

sinon vous y croyez au dernier test qui dise que les nouveaux imac n'apportent pas beaucoup de rapidité en plus? moi personnellement ça m'étonne beaucoup, ok la frequece du processeur est legerement inférieur, et la memoire video est partagée mais quand même la frequence de bus passe à 1067 et en plus c'est de la ddr3 pour moi c'est impossible qu'il soit quasiment au même niveau et ça m'étonnerait que Apple fasse une mise à jour qui n'apporte quasiment rine à la rapidité et à la fluidité de la machine


----------



## HmJ (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai vu a Tokyo ce nouveau clavier : petit et tout mimi  J'attends de pied ferme la HD 4870 et je branche un CD 24" LED dessus, plus ce nouveau clavier


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> merci de ton attention zazthemac mais malheureusement comme j'avais un bon d'achat chez la fnac j'ai dû l'acheter la-bas, et bien sûr je leur ai demandé mais à part acheter un clavier en plus il n'avait pas d'autre solution à me proposer.
> 
> sinon vous y croyez au dernier test qui dise que les nouveaux imac n'apportent pas beaucoup de rapidité en plus? moi personnellement ça m'étonne beaucoup, ok la frequece du processeur est legerement inférieur, et la memoire video est partagée mais quand même la frequence de bus passe à 1067 et en plus c'est de la ddr3 pour moi c'est impossible qu'il soit quasiment au même niveau et ça m'étonnerait que Apple fasse une mise à jour qui n'apporte quasiment rine à la rapidité et à la fluidité de la machine



Si, malheureusement.

Je me range du coté de ceux qui disent qu'Apple ne propose pas mieux et en plus pour plus cher, une des subtilités consistant notamment à faire appel à la passable CG 9400M de chez nVidia pour inciter les clients potentiels à opter pour les deux iMac les plus chers.

Cette révision relève plus d'un "réajustement marketing" que d'une réelle avancée, le but étant pour Apple de ne pas péjorer ses bénéfices en cette période difficile.


----------



## xergio (6 Mars 2009)

Au fait, une fois qu'on à 2 ou 4 Go de Ram sur le mini (ou iMac équipé du 9400M) à quel endroit peut-on vérifier qu'on à bien 256 Mo de mémoire vidéo partagé???


----------



## zazthemac (7 Mars 2009)

xergio a dit:


> Au fait, une fois qu'on à 2 ou 4 Go de Ram sur le mini (ou iMac équipé du 9400M) à quel endroit peut-on vérifier qu'on à bien 256 Mo de mémoire vidéo partagé???



Alt+menu pomme - info systême carte video moniteur. Mais de la à vérifier qu'il les utilises...
@Divoli +1


----------



## wydad91 (7 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Si, malheureusement.
> 
> Je me range du coté de ceux qui disent qu'Apple ne propose pas mieux et en plus pour plus cher, une des subtilités consistant notamment à faire appel à la passable CG 9400M de chez nVidia pour inciter les clients potentiels à opter pour les deux iMac les plus chers.
> 
> Cette révision relève plus d'un "réajustement marketing" que d'une réelle avancée, le but étant pour Apple de ne pas péjorer ses bénéfices en cette période difficile.



c'est une possibilité mais je reste sceptique quand même car déjà quelqu'un avait posté un test révélant que la carte ati radeon 2600 décodait moins bien la full hd que la geforce 9400 et ensuite il y a la fréquence de bus, attendons de voir les test complets ils seront plus révélateur je pense.


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> c'est une possibilité mais je reste sceptique quand même car déjà quelqu'un avait posté un test révélant que la carte ati radeon 2600 décodait moins bien la full hd que la geforce 9400 et ensuite il y a la fréquence de bus, attendons de voir les test complets ils seront plus révélateur je pense.



Ben si je regarde ce tableau, la CG ATI Radeon 2600 HD se place à la 69ème position, et la nVidia GeForce 9400 à la 96ème position.

C'est un énorme bon en arrière.

Il va y avoir un report des ventes sur les iMac possédant les CG nVidia G120 et G130, ainsi que la ATI 4850, qui sont les plus chers.

Apple a le don d'agacer et de créer des frustrations. Après avoir renoncé à mettre des Intel GMA dans ses iMac, voilà qu'elle revient en arrière avec un chipset graphique pas terrible.

Politique similaire avec les MacBook; après avoir renoncé aux chipset Intel GMA pour mettre cette nVidia 9400 (elle n'est pas terrible mais quand même meilleure que ces pitoyables GMA), elle en a profité pour supprimer le port firewire. Si on veut les deux (CG 9400 + Firewire), on est obligé de se reporter sur le MB tout en plastoc...

A croire qu'Apple le fait exprès pour énerver le monde...


----------



## wydad91 (7 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si je regarde ce tableau, la CG ATI Radeon 2600 HD se place à la 69ème position, et la nVidia GeForce 9400 à la 96ème position.
> 
> C'est un énorme bon en arrière.
> 
> ...



tu as peut être raison, et pour le fire wire et le chipset sa fait partis de leur politique de hiérarchie entre les gammes des produits, ils ne prennent pas forcément compte de l'avis de leur client mais ils vendent quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Divoli a complètement raison : mettre un chipset sur des ordinateurs à plus de 1000 (fixe ou portable) c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde.
En plus , apple se permet d'augmenter leurs prix alors que les performances sont en minuscule augmentation voir en baisse.

Ah oui , avec un pc à 500 on à la gt130 qui n'est rien qu'un pauvre 9600gt renommée...


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> tu as peut être raison, et pour le fire wire et le chipset sa fait partis de leur politique de hiérarchie entre les gammes des produits, ils ne prennent pas forcément compte de l'avis de leur client mais ils vendent quand même.



Disons qu'Apple repositionne ses gammes un peu comme elle l'entend, sans vraiment tenir compte de la volonté des utilisateurs.

Alors oui, Apple vend quand même. Mais sa politique, si elle ne change pas, risque d'en éloigner plus d'un. 

Les switcher les plus récents pourraient retourner sur PC (souvent moins chers, bien mieux équipés et plus souvent renouvelés), et le relatif "succès" que pourrait avoir Seven (les premiers retours concernant la béta sont globalement bons, voire très bons) pourrait accélérer le phénomène. 

Et les autres MacUser, attachés à OS X, mais qui finiront par en avoir marre de cette politique, pourraient très bien se reporter sur les clones, surtout si Apple perd ses procès en cours  et futurs. 

Apple risque de devoir faire face à terme à un vilain retour de bâton. Les utilisateurs, en général, n'aiment pas trop qu'on les prennent pour des c*ns et pour des CB ambulantes. 
Si Apple était un fabricant de PC, avec des ordis tels qu'ils sont là, et de tels tarifs, elle aurait déjà fait faillite. Seul MacOS X la sauve.

Les MacUser sont prêts à payer plus (jusqu'à un certain point) si la qualité et les performances y sont. Et pour le moment, je pense que l'équation n'y est pas...


----------



## wydad91 (7 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Divoli a complètement raison : mettre un chipset sur des ordinateurs à plus de 1000 (fixe ou portable) c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde.
> En plus , apple se permet d'augmenter leurs prix alors que les performances sont en minuscule augmentation voir en baisse.
> 
> Ah oui , avec un pc à 500 on à la gt130 qui n'est rien qu'un pauvre 9600gt renommée...



personnellement dans le cas de l'imac je pense qu'il faut comparer ce qui est comparable si vous comparer à une grosse tour P.C il est clair qu'il y aura beaucoup moins chere mais maintenant si l'on compare l'imac aux écran tout intégré de HP et de DELL, force est de constater que Apple se positionne pas trop mal.

Mais en même temps quand apple sort des écrans 24" à plus de 800 ou des portable 17" à plus de 2000 là c'est inexcusable.


----------



## Jellybass (7 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si je regarde ce tableau, la CG ATI Radeon 2600 HD se place à la 69ème position, et la nVidia GeForce 9400 à la 96ème position.
> 
> C'est un énorme bon en arrière.
> 
> Il va y avoir un report des ventes sur les iMac possédant les CG nVidia G120 et G130, ainsi que la ATI 4850, qui sont les plus chers.



Ouaaa, la différence entre la HD 4850 et la GT 130 est énorme ! :afraid:


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Ouaaa, la différence entre la HD 4850 et la GT 130 est énorme ! :afraid:



La différence est importante par rapport aux G120 ET G130, et abyssale par rapport à la 9400M.

Je crois que tu viens de comprendre le marketing d'Apple... 

Le type qui voit ça, à moins d'avoir des besoins relativement basiques, va zapper les deux premiers modèles d'iMac, et se reporter sur les modèles les plus chers. Alors qu'il ne l'aurait probablement pas  fait avec la génération précédente.


----------



## xao85 (7 Mars 2009)

Et la GT 130 est une option... :hein: sauf pour le model à... 2000 !  

Je suis d'accord avec Divoli, qu'au niveau graphique cette mise à jour d'Imac est un retour en arrière.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> A croire qu'Apple le fait exprès pour énerver le monde...




non c'est l'une des rares entreprises dans le monde qui en a rien a foutre de ce que veulent les gens et qui ne fait pas de produits qui repondent aux besoins des gens mais qui font des produits sachant que quoiqu'il arrive, les gens les acheteront

si c'est pas toi, ce sera forcement quelqu'un d'autre

quelque soit le dirigeant ce sera toujours pareil

ce n'est pas "on a entendu ce que vous vouliez", c'est "on sait que c'est bien pour vous, achetez"

les 2 derniers exemples en date:

- la dalle brillante (dixit Steve: on a enquete et les gens veulent du brillant alors tout le monde aura du brillant)  (merci l'option anti glare a 45 euros sur le MBP 17" parce que soit disant, faut redemonter la machine... ils essaient de nous faire croire qu'ils montent entierement un MBP et ensuite qu'ils le redemontent juste pour mettre la dalle voulue, oui oui...)

- le port firewire (alors qu'il faut rappeler qu'apple a ete longtemps le defenseur du firewire: l'usb c'est mieux,.... enfin c'est mieux parce qu'on a chope tous les switchers du marche... donc si vous avez un pc et des periph en usb, apple vous aime, pour les mac users, taisez vous et faites comme les switchers, achetez !)


de toute facon, quelque soit leur prix, je n'ai jamais considere l'imac comme une machine "puissante"
c'est un tout en un compact a usage familial
qui genere des frustrations car l'ordi est relativement a la portee de tous
mais pour des besoins exigeants, faut se tourner vers le mac pro

idem pour les portables

toutefois pour le MBA, qu'on vienne pas me faire croire que sur la meme trappe, ils auraient pas pu mettre un 2e port USB....


mais bon, je pense pas qu'il faut s'etonner
apple achete en tres grande quantite et signe des contrats a long terme

le mariage avec nvidia, qui malgre ses problemes de fiabilite, montrait que c'etait evident qu'on se taperait encore des puces d'entree de gamme ou pas fiables

d'ailleurs, sur engadget et d'autres sites, il semblerait que le MBP 17" montre des problemes a cause de la puce nvidia....



Apple vient de renouveler pour 5 ans son partenariat avec LG pour les ecrans
si c'est la duree moyenne des contrats, on peut imaginer que sur les 4-5 prochaines annees, on se farcira encore du nividia dans nos mac...

Nividia le champion du renommage de puces
je prends une ancienne puce, 18 mois plus tard je change son nom, et hop, nouveau produit !!!!


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> non c'est l'une des rares entreprises dans le monde qui en a rien a foutre de ce que veulent les gens et qui ne fait pas de produits qui repondent aux besoins des gens mais qui font des produits sachant que quoiqu'il arrive, les gens les acheteront



Il y avait un peu d'ironie dans ma phrase. 

Mais par contre, sur la dernière partie de ta phrase, et comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut, je suis plus circonspect.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Mars 2009)

Ça vaut ce que ça vaut, mais peut-être que le Mini marche pas si mal que ça...

En parlant de Mini, Macworld a fait des tests de performance, et c'est plutôt positif en terme de gain par rapport à la génération précédente. Certes, ça n'était pas difficile, mais enfin, c'est pas si mal déjà. Et je trouve ça bien que le passage à 256 Mo de mémoire pour la carte graphique ne soit pas bloquée d'une manière ou d'une autre au modèle le plus cher, et que cela soit accessible à tout le monde. 

Du coup, je me demande si ça ne me ferait pas un Mac fixe, histoire de soulager mon MacBook qui a bien du mal avec l'écran externe (ça souffle)...


----------



## Jean_Bombeur (7 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> non c'est l'une des rares entreprises dans le monde qui en a rien a foutre de ce que veulent les gens et qui ne fait pas de produits qui repondent aux besoins des gens mais qui font des produits sachant que quoiqu'il arrive, les gens les acheteront



je ne suis pas trop d'accord. certes le mac user est parfois irrationnel dans son attitude d'achat car la passion l'anime et tant qu'Apple répond à un certain besoin, il achètera. mais il ne faut pas trop tirer sur la corde, Apple a connu des années très difficiles et si sa gamme ne correspond pas à un minimum de ce qui se fait sur la marché, les gens iront ailleurs, reporteront leurs achats ou se contenteront de l'occasion. 
ça ne sert à rien de dire "apple peut faire de la merde, ça marchera quand même" parce que c'est faux. Si apple marche, c'est bien parce que ce qu'elle propose est de bonne qualité. maintenant payer plus cher des machines moins puissantes, on a l'habitude car MacOSX le vaut bien; mais payer encore plus cher des machines avec des caractéristiques non mises à jour (pas de hausse de fréquence bus ou de cache N2, pas véritablement de nouveau proc... et surtout: carte graphiques passant à de l'optionnel pour ne pas se taper un truc moyennâgeux sous pretexte que "les utilisateurs sont pas des gamers") sans oublier la télécommande en option... ça sent plus la recherche de marge que le renouvellement de gamme au bénéfice du client.
La bonne nouvelle c'est l'arrivée de la HD4850 (enfin une vraie carte graphique sur un mac) mais là, faut payer le prix fort... car les deux entrées de gamme sont configurés de telle manière que beaucoup de personnes seront obligées de passer au segment 3 avec option ou 4 pour pas être trop largués... 
dommage. Quand on voit les deux dernières màj d'imac (avril 08 et août 07) il y avait une vraie avancée matériel et tarifaire.


----------



## Frodon (7 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Divoli a complètement raison : mettre un chipset sur des ordinateurs à plus de 1000&#8364; (fixe ou portable).



Sauf que penser que la 9400M est un chipset avec des capacités de carte graphique est une grave erreur.

En réalité, NVidia a fait exactement le chemin inverse de ce qui se fait habituellement lorsqu'il s'agit de faire un chipset avec des capacités graphiques.
Habituellement, on fait le chipset, et on lui adjoint des capacités graphiques relativement rudimentaires.

La 9400M c'est tout l'inverse, ils ont fait une vraie puce de carte graphique et lui ont adjoint des capacités de chipset.
Ce qui explique que tous les jeux actuels fonctionnent bien sur la 9400M (évidement pas tous avec les détails a fond, mais tous tournent de façon jouable en adaptant les réglages), ce qui est loin d'être le cas des autres chipsets avec capacités graphiques.

Et franchement, soyons réaliste, combien de personne utilisant un iMac pourraient réellement et honnêtement prétendre avoir besoin de plus que la 9400M dans les 3-5 ans avenir? Pas grand monde. Car à part pour les jeux où elle pourrait être amené à devenir limite dans les 2-3 ans avenir, pour le reste, elle restera tout à fait capable, il suffit de voir la faible évolution des exigences graphiques des applications autres que les jeux, pour s'en convaincre, y compris des applications tel que La suite Adobe.

Et pour les gamers, on sait bien que c'est pas demain qu'ils choisiront un iMac ou même un PC tout en un pour jouer, ils privilégient davantage le format Tour, qui n'existe sur Mac qu'avec le Mac Pro. Donc a moins qu'ils soient fortunés, ou qu'ils ne soient que joueurs occasionnels, ils choisiront quasiment à l'unanimité un PC en tour, ou un Mac Pro pour les fortunés.
Sans compter que de plus en plus les joueurs tendent à délaisser le PC pour les consoles. Déjà au début 2008, la vente de jeux PC ne représentait plus que 30% des ventes de jeux vidéos. Et aujourd'hui ca a certainement encore plus évolué. Ceci s'expliquant par le fait que les gens ont de plus en plus de TV HD à écran plat, que les consoles actuelles n'ont rien à envier aux PC niveau capacités, et que pour la majorité des gens, jouer dans un salon devant un grand écran HD est non seulement plus agréable, mais surtout plus convivial, notamment pour jouer à plusieurs avec la famille ou les amis.


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

@ Jean_Bombeur;

+ 1 

Apple est en train de créer un fossé parmi ses clients. Et avec notamment l'arrivée prochaine de Seven (qui a bonne presse) et le développement des clones, c'est dangereux.


----------



## pumauer (7 Mars 2009)

Je suis un récent switcher (un an) et je me sens un peu concerné par ce qui a été dit plus haut. Vais-je switcher dans l'autre sens? Oui et non. Non, parce que je préfère OS X de très très loin. Oui, parce que j'y suis forcé, par exemple récemment, pour l'achat d'une petite machine super autonome, vu que Apple ne fait pas de petite machine super autonome (et quand je parle d'autonomie, je parle de 7 à 10h). Et ce n'est pas que cela s'arrêtera là. De manière générale, j'ai l'impression que Apple n'est pas dans une bonne situation (même s'ils ont une marge). D'une part, parce que c'est la crise (même si en temps de crise, il vaut mieux vendre aux riches...), d'autre part parce qu'il y a des trous dans leur gamme (un 15" abordable, un netbook); ensuite parce que Seven, d'après ce que l'on entend a l'air pas mal; enfin parce que le design des pc portables est en train de s'améliorer. Si demain, on peut disposer de belles petites machines, super autonomes, avec un Os acceptable, le vent risque de tourner...


----------



## ederntal (7 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Le type qui voit ça, à moins d'avoir des besoins relativement basiques...



Ce qui est une grande majorité de gens...

La plupart des personnes qui voient un iMac 24" moins cher qu'avant, ne va pas se renseigner sur la puissance exacte des cartes graphiques (et ils ont bien raison, toutes ces cartes graphiques leur suffiront...).
On est une petite proportion de geek à regarder sur des sites américain quelle carte est 96e ou 69e du tableau...

Pour quasiment TOUT le monde qui va s'acheter un mac (et donc pas les joueurs), il vaut mieux avoir un écran 24" et une carte graphique moyenne, qu'un écran 20" et une super carte graphique!!!!!!! 

Et les pro / ceux qui veulent beaucoup de puissance, ne se tourneront pas, de toute façon, vers les iMac d'entré de gamme.


----------



## ambrine (7 Mars 2009)

L'augmentation de prix me fait penser qu'Apple se garde une marge de manoeuvre avec la remontée du $ face à l' de ces derniers mois 1,39 -> 1,26.


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2009)

On en revient donc toujours au même point. La gamme d'Apple est de plus en plus bridée ou ne réponds pas au besoin de nombreuses personnes que ce soit en terme de tarifs ou d'équipements.

Un de mes pote a pris l'ancienne gamme, un autre laisse tomber le renouvellement de son vieil iMac ...

Même moi je pensais que le mien irait chez mon père, mais je n'ai plus envie de changer du coup.

Le manque de concurrence sur le matériel pour OS X est flagrant, Apple se comporte toujours comme si son matos était tout seul le marché, et comme s'il n'y avait pas de crise économique en plus.

Il va falloir attendre une gamme de plus pour voir si ça continue dans ce sens.


----------



## pumauer (7 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Ce qui est une grande majorité de gens...
> 
> La plupart des personnes qui voient un iMac 24" moins cher qu'avant, ne va pas se renseigner sur la puissance exacte des cartes graphiques (et ils ont bien raison, toutes ces cartes graphiques leur suffiront...).
> On est une petite proportion de geek à regarder sur des sites américain quelle carte est 96e ou 69e du tableau...
> ...



Voilà qui est parfaitement vrai. C'est plus ou moins mon cas, d'ailleurs. Et ça rejoint la remarque sur les dalles brillantes notée plus haut. Les gens veulent des dalles brillantes, c'est un fait. Mais ces mêmes utilisateurs cherchent aussi des machines qui 
soient compactes, légères et autonomes, et là on ne peut pas dire qu'Apple se distingue particulièrement. Personnellement, avec un ordi je fais des tâches basiques, mais concernant le matériel, je cherche des machines spécifiques. Par exemple, outre l'autonomie dont j'ai déjà parlé, il y un truc qui m'énerve chez Apple (c'est un détail, mais quand même) : c'est le faible angle d'inclinaison de leurs écrans de portables.


----------



## pumauer (7 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> On en revient donc toujours au même point. La gamme d'Apple est de plus en plus bridée ou ne réponds pas au besoin de nombreuses personnes que ce soit en terme de tarifs ou d'équipements.
> 
> Un de mes pote a pris l'ancienne gamme, un autre laisse tomber le renouvellement de son vieil iMac ...
> 
> ...



Moi-même je suis dans ce cas. Si j'achetais aujourd'hui un MB Pro, par exemple, j'achèterais l'ancien, pas de doute là-dessus. Raisons : écran mat, clavier, design. Et actuellement, je considère toujours que la meilleure machine jamais conçue par Apple, c'est le PB 12". J'en ai acheté un d'occasion après avoir acheté un MB blanc neuf début 2008. Ma machine principale est...le PB, ce qui est quand même un comble. D'ailleurs, elle fonctionne globalement mieux que le MB (nettement plus réactive et plus souple), et là c'est l'OS qui est en jeu. Je suis de moins en moins sûr de la performance de Leopard. Dans ce contexte je me demande si je ne vais pas acheter un autre PB 12" ou un MB Pro 15" ancien modèle.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

Ben Leo sur mon PB12" 1.33ghz, j'en suis revenu et repassé à Tiger alors que çà tourne comme une horloge sur mon MB black 2.4 ghz 

J'ai mon PB 12" à vendre si çà t'intéresse


----------



## ambrine (7 Mars 2009)

En étant moins pressé de renouveler son Mac, on est forcément plus indulgent....:rateau:
En 2010, je serais sûr d'être super content :rose:


----------



## Maximouse (7 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai vu a Tokyo ce nouveau clavier : petit et tout mimi  J'attends de pied ferme la HD 4870 et je branche un CD 24" LED dessus, plus ce nouveau clavier



Salut Hmj,

Je suis moi aussi vraiment tenté par le Dual HD 4870/LED 24

Je me souviens plus de quelle carte graphique ton Mac Pro etait équipé? 

Parce que à part pour les jeux la 8800GT n'est pas vraiment performante


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> On en revient donc toujours au même point. La gamme d'Apple est de plus en plus bridée ou ne réponds pas au besoin de nombreuses personnes que ce soit en terme de tarifs ou d'équipements.




finalement il faut croire que la machine qui a vraiment beneficie de la mise a jour c'est le mac mini

partant tres loin et tres bas, le gain ne pouvait etre qu'appreciable


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> finalement il faut croire que la machine qui a vraiment beneficie de la mise a jour c'est le mac mini
> 
> partant tres loin et tres bas, le gain ne pouvait etre qu'appreciable



Assurément.
Mais aussi le Mac Pro.
L'un est l'autre davantage que les iMac.
Globalement, la gamme iMac a perdu le 20" "haut de gamme" qui a été remplacé par le 24" bas de gamme. Et le confort graphique par rapport à l'ancienne gamme apparaît discutable.
Sans parler des 100  sinon pour mémoire.


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> finalement il faut croire que la machine qui a vraiment beneficie de la mise a jour c'est le mac mini
> 
> partant tres loin et tres bas, le gain ne pouvait etre qu'appreciable



Oui parce qu'on passe du GMA 950 à la 9400M. Ca c'est un vrai bon. 

Mais passer de la HD2600 à la 9400M sur le deuxième modèle ... Et puis même de la HD2600 à la GT120, c'est de la blague ...

Si au moins il y avait des cartes vidéo upgradables comme certains portables PC, ok, je ne dirais rien. Mais non avec Apple tout est soudé.

Et devoir sortir 1900 euros pour un 24" avec une 4850, il y a de quoi faire rire toute la planète 
(ce qu'il se passe d'ailleurs sur tous les sites non Mac, faut prendre un peu de recul en dehors de la secte de temps en temps ... )

Attendons la fin d'année avec les core i7 portable dans les iMacs, peut-être qu'on aura les CG qui vont bien avec ...


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et devoir sortir 1900 euros pour un 24" avec une 4850, il y a de quoi faire rire toute la planète
> (ce qu'il se passe d'ailleurs sur tous les sites non Mac, faut prendre un peu de recul en dehors de la secte de temps en temps ... )



C'est clair. 

Il faut un minimum avoir le sens de l'humour, quand on voit certaines révisions d'Apple... 

Et le tube de vaseline qui va avec...


----------



## pumauer (7 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais bon, parfois c'est un peu lourd quand même parce qu'on rit jaune, tout de même....


----------



## Xian (7 Mars 2009)

Le samedi : le jour où tout le monde râle... 

Oui, on s'attendait à mieux.

La gamme vient d'évoluer sans sortir les grandes fanfares. C'est une petite évolution avec un haut de gamme qui reste performant et une entrée de gamme qui sent la crise économique 

C'est pas si grave. On s'en remettra


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Sauf que penser que la 9400M est un chipset avec des capacités de carte graphique est une grave erreur.
> 
> En réalité, NVidia a fait exactement le chemin inverse de ce qui se fait habituellement lorsqu'il s'agit de faire un chipset avec des capacités graphiques.
> Habituellement, on fait le chipset, et on lui adjoint des capacités graphiques relativement rudimentaires.
> ...



Ce que tu omets de dire, c'est que cette 9400M a initialement et spécialement été prévue pour le marché des netbook (ce que certains appellent parfois abusivement des m*rdes à 300 &#8364. C'est ce qui serait arrivé si Intel ne s'y était pas opposé (because faut bien arriver à continuer à écouler les GMA).

Il y a donc eu un glissement du positionnement de cette CG 9400 aux qualités passables vers certains postes où elle se justifie moins.

Et mettre une CG "low cost" dans un ordi (en l'occurence l'iMac) qui ne l'est pas ("low cost"), je trouve que c'est un peu se moquer du monde...

Bref, petits accords entre copains, fallait pas laisser nVidia dans le caca, et l'amie Apple vient à la rescousse. Tant pis pour l'utilisateur, il aura nettement moins bien pour un peu plus cher, et celui qui voudra encore mieux devra exploser son compte en banque...


----------



## yret (7 Mars 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Sauf que penser que la 9400M est un chipset avec des capacités de carte graphique est une grave erreur.
> 
> En réalité, NVidia a fait exactement le chemin inverse de ce qui se fait habituellement lorsqu'il s'agit de faire un chipset avec des capacités graphiques.
> Habituellement, on fait le chipset, et on lui adjoint des capacités graphiques relativement rudimentaires.
> ...



+1 

Complètement d'accord, en ajoutant comme le commentaire précédent aussi, qu'à mon avis, la plupart des gens achetant iMac se foute pas mal de la carte graphique (ils regardent juste sa capacité en Mo) et on en parle beaucoup ici car on est sur un forum plutôt technique ! 

Que demande t-on à un iMac avec une dalle 20 ou 24" ? de faire tourner ses applications les plus courantes, d'être un centre multimédia (ce que voulait Apple au lancement) pour visualiser confortablement ses photos, ses DVD et surfer sur internet ...

Pour le reste ... le jeu (cf. Frodon), et les aplications plus poussées, les pro se tournent sans doute vers le Mac Pro ... 

Non, franchement je serais moins catégorique que la plupart d'entre vous sur ce nouvel iMac ...

Par contre, Apple a peut-être aussi cherché à repositionner ses ventes en attirant de nouveaux clients vers le MacPro ...


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

Yret, je serais aussi d'accord si le prix était adapté en conséquence, sauf qu'il ne l'est pas...

Les gens ont beau "s'en foutre", ils se font d'autant plus avoir.


----------



## yret (7 Mars 2009)

je n'en suis pas certain car en comparant ils vont se tourner ou être orientés vers l'équivalent HP ou Dell et là question prix ... on revient au bench !


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> Par contre, Apple a peut-être aussi cherché à repositionner ses ventes en attirant de nouveaux clients vers le MacPro ...



En augmentant les prix ?

Tu as pas du connaître l'époque ou on pouvait s'acheter une tour ou desktop pour 1500 euros ... 

Non ça donne plus l'impression du : finalement on a trop de clients, ralentissons les ventes ...

Quand à dire que la CG n'est pas importante. Vu que les Macs font tourner Windows, le ludique compte bien plus que vous ne pensez. Et puis il y a quand même quelques grands titres sur Mac !

Enfin Snow Leopard ne va-t-il justement pas puiser à fond dans la puissance des GPU ? Alors pourquoi mettre des puces faiblardes ???

C'est illogique, capitaine ... (cf Spock).


----------



## Ptimouss (7 Mars 2009)

Je partage l'avis de Divoli, Melaure... Le seul "avantage" à la présence du 9400, ce que, couplé à une autre CG, il permettra à Snow Léopard d'exprimer ses capacités multi-GPU. Enfin... "s'exprimer" avec une 9400 et une GT 120 est un bien grand mot...  Mais, si on veut s'équiper maintenant tout en pensant à SL, ben on est obliger de taper dans les deux 24" haut de gamme : ils sont forts les marketeux Apple !


----------



## yret (7 Mars 2009)

Non ... et ce n'est pas du tout illogique 

d'abord il faut préciser que seul le modèle d'entrée de gamme a pris 100  et la première dalle 24" en perd 200 ... 

ensuite, je voulais dire que si Apple voulait vendre plus de MacPro au détriment de l'iMac, elle pourrait s'y prendre ainsi ... en diminuant les capacités graphiques obligeant les personnes interessées par de meilleures performances graphiques à se tourner vers le MacPro  

cela pourrait être une explication ...

ce que je déplore vraiment par contre, dans l'objectif du "media center", c'est le manque de télécommande non facturée et de tuner TV !!


----------



## Baracca (7 Mars 2009)

En me tâtant toujours, entre l'Imac 20" (sachant qu'il a gagné sur ce qu'il embarque par rapport a l'ancien modèle) et le premier 24" a 300  de plus que ce premier (sachant que je ne serais qu'a 40 cm de l'écran ?).

Par chez moi, des enseignes de chez Da..y ont mise sur les caractéristiques techniques des derniers Imac " carte Graphique: 9400M avec 256 Mo Dédié " !!!!

Erreur involontaire lors de l'étiquetage ou écritures volontaire pour essayer d'induire en erreur le futur acheteur ?

Perso (et je ne dois pas être le seul  ), je pencherais pour la deuxième version, car même eux doivent avoir hontes de mettre le mention " mémoire partagée " pour cette marque de matos et a ce tarif !


----------



## kuep (7 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> En me tâtant toujours, entre l'Imac 20" (sachant qu'il a gagné sur ce qu'il embarque par rapport a l'ancien modèle) et le premier 24" a 300  de plus que ce premier (sachant que je ne serais qu'a 40 cm de l'écran ?).
> 
> Par chez moi, des enseignes de chez Da..y ont mise sur les caractéristiques techniques des derniers Imac " carte Graphique: 9400M avec 256 Mo Dédié " !!!!
> 
> ...




Je suis pas sûr qu'ils s'attardent plus que ca sur l'étiquetage, ni qu'ils connaissent le matériel qu'ils vendent sur le bout des doigts :/

Puis mis à part ca ca doit pas être un détail déterminant pour l'acheteur lambda, ca fait pas d'un âne un cheval de course


----------



## Frodon (7 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ce que tu omets de dire, c'est que cette 9400M a initialement et spécialement été prévue pour le marché des netbook (ce que certains appellent parfois abusivement des m*rdes à 300 ). C'est ce qui serait arrivé si Intel ne s'y était pas opposé (because faut bien arriver à continuer à écouler les GMA).



Non je ne l'omet pas, et si tu ne l'as pas réalisé encore, l'iMac n'est qu'un Notebook (portable) dans un écran. La seule différence est qu'il a un disque dur 3,5", et de la RAM desktop, mais pour le reste, le CPU est un CPU de notebook, les carte graphiques sont soient des versions notebook, soit des version desktop downclockés.

Les tout en un, iMac ou non, sont de toute façon a mis chemin entre les notebook et les desktop purs. Ca n'est pas forcément génant, puisque de nos jours les performances sont très proche, hors perfs de disque dur et de cartes graphiques, mais les tout en un ont des disques durs de desktop.

La cible d'une machine tout en un, c'est clairement l'utilisateur qui n'a pas besoin d'un portable, mais qui n'a pas besoin non plus d'une machine de tueur, et qui tiens peu compte des détails techniques.
C'est typiquement le gars qui va se renseigner en demandant: Est ce que cette machine est bonne pour faire du traitement de texte, des photos et de la vidéo?

Jamais il ne demandera: Combien y a t'il de Go de mémoire, de Go de disques dur, de MHz pour le CPU et quels sont les benchs de la carte graphique comparé à la concurrence. Ca c'est vous, qui râlez sur des classements de cartes graphiques & co. Et désolé de vous informer, mais vous êtes des clients cibles de machines purement Desktop en Tour, et non des clients cibles de tout en un, ne vous en déplaise. Vous ne serez satisfait d'aucun tout-en-un, car par définition, un tout en un c'est difficilement upgradable et cela a des contraintes de refroidissement plus strictes que les tours, ce qui impose des performances moindre (car utilisation de puces de portables ou downclock des puces, pour des questions de refroidissement).

Vous vous forcez à vouloir un iMac, parce qu'il n'existe pas de tour Mac dans votre gamme de prix. Le Mac Pro vous semblant trop cher et probablement aussi sur-dimensionné. Et vous avez raison et tord à la fois. Raison d'exiger de bonnes performances & co, car c'est ce dont vous avez besoin. Tord de vous intéresser à un iMac, que cela soit l'actuel ou les précédents, car il n'est clairement pas ciblé pour vos besoin.

Et la réalité est qu'aucun Mac ne vous convient réellement, et que vous vous attachez à continuer à acheter du Mac, parce que vous aimez Mac OS X. Si vous faisiez abstraction de l'OS, je peux vous garantir que dans votre cas, une tour PC dans votre gamme de prix est bien plus adapté. Après pour l'OS, vous êtes certainement suffisamment geek pour même arriver à ne pas y faire abstraction et utiliser Mac OS X quand même.


----------



## lefoudupuit (7 Mars 2009)

vu la différence de prix minime entre le mini haut de gamme et l'iMac bas de gamme j'hésite entre les 2
à config presque égales (sauf que l'iMac aura toujours un proco + puissant) ils sont presque au même prix
sachant qu'en plus j'ai un bon écran 20"...

après bon je peux rien brancher sur l'écran (lecteur blueray par exemple) et il n'est pas en fullHD (tntHD, bluerays donc) et petit (pour regarder depuis le canapé 20" c'est vraiment trop petit)

je vais donc surement craquer pour un iMac 20" ET une belle tv fullHD 32" mini (oui la taille compte finalement)

conclusion : le mini haut de gamme est vraiment trop cher!
ils devraient mettre un proco + puissant et baisser le prix (au moins 50 histoire de bien séparer les 2) parce qu'à ce prix là il ne sert à rien d'autre qu'à vendre des iMacs


----------



## Frodon (7 Mars 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> vu la différence de prix minime entre le mini haut de gamme et l'iMac bas de gamme j'hésite entre les 2
> à config presque égales (sauf que l'iMac aura toujours un proco + puissant) ils sont presque au même prix
> sachant qu'en plus j'ai un bon écran 20"...
> 
> ...



Franchement, si tu as déjà l'écran, le clavier et la souris, à moins que tu ais beaucoup de données à stocker, le Mini d'entrée de gamme + 1Go de RAM supplémentaire (pour le monter à 2Go au total), est une bien meilleure affaire qui ne coute que 650 Euros.
Et si tu as besoin de plus d'espace à l'avenir, un disque dur externe Firewire 800 fera largement l'affaire.

Sachant que d'autant plus le nouveau mini sait afficher sur deux écrans à la fois. Donc même avec le mini tu peux utiliser le 20" + ta TV HD, moyennant 20&#8364; supplémentaire pour l'adaptateur mini DisplayPort <-> VGA ou DVI


----------



## lefoudupuit (7 Mars 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Franchement, si tu as déjà l'écran, le clavier et la souris, à moins que tu ais beaucoup de données à stocker, le Mini d'entrée de gamme + 1Go de RAM supplémentaire (pour le monter à 2Go au total), est une bien meilleure affaire qui ne coute que 650 Euros.
> Et si tu as besoin de plus d'espace à l'avenir, un disque dur externe Firewire 800 fera largement l'affaire.
> 
> Sachant que d'autant plus le nouveau mini sait afficher sur deux écrans à la fois. Donc même avec le mini tu peux utiliser le 20" + ta TV HD, moyennant 20 supplémentaire pour l'adaptateur mini DisplayPort <-> VGA ou DVI



non je n'ai pas d'écrans pour l'instant (ni de clavier d'ailleur, juste un petit portable 13"), je pensais prendre le mini de base avec 2Go de ram et la télé fullHD, mais bon pour naviguer sur internet ou pour jouer à FM09 ça va piquer les yeux sur un si grand écran (et surtout la télé elle va pas trop aimer)

donc je prends d'abord l'iMac puis genre 6 mois après la télé, le lecteur blueray et le home cinéma (cadeau de moi à moi je m'aime beaucoup)


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Non je ne l'omet pas, et si tu ne l'as pas réalisé encore, l'iMac n'est qu'un Notebook (portable) dans un écran. La seule différence est qu'il a un disque dur 3,5", et de la RAM desktop, mais pour le reste, le CPU est un CPU de notebook, les carte graphiques sont soient des versions notebook, soit des version desktop downclockés.



Justement dans un portable non Apple à 1100 euros, tu as une CG d'un autre calibre (8600M, 9600M, HD3650, ...). Ne cherche pas d'excuses à Apple, il n'y en a pas à part se goinfrer de pognon. De la 9400M dans un MacMini à 500 euros, ok, dans un iMac à 1100 ou 1400 euros, c'est honteux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Justement dans un portable non Apple à 1100 euros, tu as une CG d'un autre calibre (8600M, 9600M, HD3650, ...). Ne cherche pas d'excuses à Apple, il n'y en a pas à part se goinfrer de pognon. De la 9400M dans un MacMini à 500 euros, ok, dans un iMac à 1100 ou 1400 euros, c'est honteux.




surtout que lorsque l'on sait que les imac ont une architecture interne basee sur celle des laptops on realise qu'apple fait encore de plus grands benefices grace a des economies d'echelle


quand on y regarde de plus on comprend pourquoi et comment apple est le constructeur informatique le plus rentable du marche !

plus de 15% alors que dell lutte pour atteindre 5% et que sony galere avec 3%


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

j'adore apple

depuis 2-3 mises a jour, ils font n'importe quoi avec leur site

parfois c'est traduit n'importe comment et parfois les erreurs sont enormes

quand on prend le 3e modele d'imac et qu'on clique sur plus d'infos pour les cartes videos

voici le texte

petit bla bla pour la GT130 ou la Ati radeon 4850 HD

par contre pour la GT120 c'est a mourir de rire :



*Accélération graphique*                                                                                                   Pour exploiter les applications graphiques et les jeux en 3D les plus exigeants, remplacez le processeur graphique de votre iMac par un processeur livrant des performances graphiques encore plus rapides.

En savoir plus                                                                                                                                                         Un processeur graphique puissant doté dune mémoire dédiée améliore dans son ensemble lexpérience que vous procure votre ordinateur. Ce processeur a pour fonction dafficher à lécran les images 2D et 3D, afin de laisser le processeur central se consacrer aux autres tâches informatiques. Les effets en sont dautant plus visibles si vous exploitez des graphismes 3D, des photos en haute résolution, de la vidéo haute définition et des jeux 3D. Mais un processeur graphique hautes performances a également pour effet daccélérer les tâches quotidiennes telles que la consultation de pages web ou de bibliothèques iPhoto.
Faites votre choix parmi les options graphiques suivantes de liMac 24 pouces :
*NVIDIA GeForce GT 120
Pour dexcellentes performances globales dans les applications de création et de productivité, choisissez la carte ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO avec 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3. Elle assure de remarquables performances pour les jeux et une réponse sensationnelle pour le montage vidéo et photo.*
*NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 ou ATI Radeon HD 4850
*Pour des performances graphiques encore plus spectaculaires, choisissez la carte NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 ou la carte ATI Radeon HD 4850 avec 512 Mo de mémoire GDDR3. Choisissez lune de ces cartes, qui offrent des performances avancées aux applications de graphisme animé, de modélisation 3D, de rendu et danimation.
  Tous les modèles diMac permettent de brancher un second moniteur en mode Bureau étendu ou Recopie vidéo. Le port Mini DisplayPort permet de brancher des écrans en sortie vidéo DisplayPort, DVI, DVI double liaison et VGA à laide de ladaptateur approprié (vendu séparément).





on nous aurait menti, la Nvidia GT 120 c'est une Ati Radeon 2600 PRO en fait 



Apple 

a quand un ipod avec le baratin du Microsoft Zune ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Justement dans un portable non Apple à 1100 euros, tu as une CG d'un autre calibre (8600M, 9600M, HD3650, ...). Ne cherche pas d'excuses à Apple, il n'y en a pas à part se goinfrer de pognon. De la 9400M dans un MacMini à 500 euros, ok, dans un iMac à 1100 ou 1400 euros, c'est honteux.



Tu rigoles ?
Aujourd'hui chez carrefour , j'ai vu un pc portable asus avec une nvidia 9800gt 1go dédié pour 899 hors promo...


----------



## lefoudupuit (7 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Justement dans un portable non Apple à 1100 euros, tu as une CG d'un autre calibre (8600M, 9600M, HD3650, ...). Ne cherche pas d'excuses à Apple, il n'y en a pas à part se goinfrer de pognon. De la 9400M dans un MacMini à 500 euros, ok, dans un iMac à 1100 ou 1400 euros, c'est honteux.



je ne veux pas jouer à crysis, juste mater des vidéos en haute définition, de l'internet, écouter de la musique, quelques jeux peu gourmands (fm09, teeworlds, colin mcrae rally 04, un petit nfs pour le fun)
et surtout un OS stable, moins gourmand que vista et puis je suis sous le charme du mini et de l'iMac ça s'explique pas, c'est beau, silencieux, stable et ça reste assez performant pendant quelques années


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Quelques années...ton truc sera obsolète dans même pas une année...


----------



## lefoudupuit (7 Mars 2009)

grâce à OSX au bout d'un an un mac tourne toujours aussi bien et sauf pour les jeux gourmands il pourra encore remplir les besoins de la plus grande majorité
si c'est pour jouer sur ordi autant le faire sur un pc bruyant avec un windows lourd et mal fini et vérolé


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2009)

Apple a sûrement fait l'affaire de l'année en signant avec NVIDIA pour des volumes énormes de GeForce 9400m... Et question standardisation, elle utilise à présent la même carte mère pour les deux Mac Mini. On aurait du coup pu attendre un prix attractif mais non ! En fait, Apple propose surtout de nouvelles options intéressantes. L'iMac de base, c'est encore plus bof qu'avant... 

A part les fans de base, Apple risque de ne pas satisfaire grand monde.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A part les fans de base, Apple risque de ne pas satisfaire grand monde.



Pour pouvoir dire çà, il faudra avoir les chiffres des ventes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Apple a sûrement fait l'affaire de l'année en signant avec NVIDIA pour des volumes énormes de GeForce 9400m...



au detriment de nous, consommateurs  


allez, pour peu qu'on decouvre bientot que la puce est defaillante elle aussi et apple sera bon pour remplacer tous les ordis :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A part les fans de base, Apple risque de ne pas satisfaire grand monde.



Je sais pas si c'est moi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'à chaque mise à jour des ordinateurs Apple, il n'y a que les aigris qui s'expriment. Râler, toujours râler, vous ne savez faire que ça?
Déjà, lors de la sortie des nouveaux MacBook (les unibody), on a eut droit à 85% de messages venant de mécontents qui déclaraient haut et fort que ces nouveaux portables c'était de la merde, que c'était la dernière fois qu'ils achetaient un mac, qu'ils étaient trop cher et que personne n'en achèterait, qu'Apple allait se planter et que ça lui servirait de leçon.
Et résultat, Apple a fait péter les scores pour la vente de ses portables.

Et là rebelotte, exactement les même commentaires pour le renouvellement de sa gamme bureau. Je ne sais pas si on vous lit à Cupertino, mais si c'est le cas, ils doivent bien se marrer.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2009)

Payer plus pour avoir moins bien, c'est quand même méga puissant... On verra les chiffres de vente dans un trimestre. 

Sinon, il faut être toujours content de ce que sert Apple ? La mise à jour permet plus à Apple de marger plus que de propose des machines intéressantes à ses clients, il faudrait applaudir ? 

Si aigri veut dire avoir l'esprit critique, alors, je suis clairement aigri.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour pouvoir dire çà, il faudra avoir les chiffres des ventes



J'ai écrit risque... :sleep:


----------



## ederntal (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Payer plus pour avoir moins bien, c'est quand même méga puissant... On verra les chiffres de vente dans un trimestre.



Et personne ne remarque que le billet d'entrée pour un iMac 24" à quand même sacrément baissé!
Les gens n'ont pas besoin de + de puissance, mais par contre d'un écran plus grand...


----------



## pumauer (7 Mars 2009)

Pas dit qu'ils se marrent longtemps. Cela dit, je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il y a des limites aux plaintes. Quand on dit par exemple que d'ici un an l'Imac actuel est obsolète, ce n'est juste que par rapport à certaines utilisations. Pour une utilisation basique, un Imac actuel peut servir pendant dix ans. 
Par contre, je me demande parfois si Apple ne fait pas exprès de faire des bizzareries pour ne pas léser les anciens acheteurs de Mac. Et c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui, celui qui a acheté un Mac il y a un mois, il peut toujours être content, et se dire : "Chouette, il n'est pas largué". Mes parents par exemple ont acheté un Imac 20" deuxième modèle en juillet 2008. Pour l'instant, leur machine n'est toujours pas ridicule et leur servira sans doute pendant des années. 
On pourrait rajouter qu'il y a de plus en plus sur les forums Mac ce qu'on voit sur les forums Pc depuis des années : des attentes sempiternelles sur la puissance des machines et les cartes graphiques. Les gamers sont partout, visiblement.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> *Et personne ne remarque que le billet d'entrée pour un iMac 24" à quand même sacrément baissé!
> *Les gens n'ont pas besoin de + de puissance, mais par contre d'un écran plus grand...



Argument valable votre honneur ! Tu marques un point... Mais le reste de la gamme est loin d'avoir des arguments : qu'est-ce qui justifie le prix des nouveaux Mac Mini ? 800  pour le plus gros, sans clavier ni souris, mais où va-t-on ? Autant acheter un MacBook Blanc... Lui au moins est franchement très bien positionné.


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Argument valable votre honneur ! Tu marques un point... Mais le reste de la gamme est loin d'avoir des arguments : qu'est-ce qui justifie le prix des nouveaux Mac Mini ? 800  pour le plus gros, sans clavier ni souris, mais où va-t-on ? Autant acheter un MacBook Blanc... Lui au moins est franchement très bien positionné.



Donc ça fait déjà deux produits intéressants, sans compter les Macbook qui sont quand même pas mal. Donc, tout n'est pas aussi sombre, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Argument valable votre honneur ! Tu marques un point... Mais le reste de la gamme est loin d'avoir des arguments : qu'est-ce qui justifie le prix des nouveaux Mac Mini ? 800 &#8364; pour le plus gros, sans clavier ni souris, mais où va-t-on ? Autant acheter un MacBook Blanc... Lui au moins est franchement très bien positionné.



C'est vrai que si en plus du MacMini, il faut acheter écran, clavier et souris, la facture est salée et il vaut mieux se tourner ver un iMac.
Mais, je pense que le MacMini est avant tout fait pour les gens qui possèdent déjà un écran, un clavier et une souris et qui souhaitent juste renouveler leur UC. Et là le MacMini est une bonne solution (sauf pour les gamers).


----------



## yret (8 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Et personne ne remarque que le billet d'entrée pour un iMac 24" à quand même sacrément baissé!
> Les gens n'ont pas besoin de + de puissance, mais par contre d'un écran plus grand...



si, si je l'avais déjà signalé !  mais effectivement ça rouspète copieusement ici ! :rateau: 
je crois même que certains devraient repasser ou passer sur PC ... :rateau:   

et on en reparle dans 3 à 6 mois ...


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Justement dans un portable non Apple à 1100 euros, tu as une CG d'un autre calibre (8600M, 9600M, HD3650, ...). Ne cherche pas d'excuses à Apple, il n'y en a pas à part se goinfrer de pognon. De la 9400M dans un MacMini à 500 euros, ok, dans un iMac à 1100 ou 1400 euros, c'est honteux.



Oui et je n'ai pas dit le contraire.

Mais si on a besoin d'une carte graphique supérieure à la 9400, alors soit on est un pro ou un semi-pro de la vidéo ou de la 3D, et alors on a les moyens de s'offrir une config réellement adapté, soit un iMac mieux équipé, soit un Mac Pro, soit on est un gamer digne de ce nom, et alors il est tout simplement ridicule de songer à acheter un ordinateur tout-en-un, quelque soit la carte graphique d'origine. Les jeux évoluant très rapidement, choisir une machine non évolutive tel qu'un tout-en-un ou un portable, c'est complétement stupide.

Alors ca vous parait peut être honteux, mais stratégiquement parlant, étant donné que l'iMac est un tout-en-un et la cible principale de ce genre de machine (soit l'utilisateur grand public lambda), c'est excelent. Car non seulement cette machine va se vendre très bien et la très large majorité de ses clients en seront parfaitement satisfait, mais en plus Apple va se faire une belle marge et gagner un max de fric.

Ca vous choquera peut être ce dernier paragraphe mais le but d'une entreprise étant de faire des profits (et Apple est une entreprise comme les autres, ne vous en déplaise), ce sont des très bon de config pour satisfaire ce but


----------



## HmJ (8 Mars 2009)

... et pas de Bluray sur ces nouvelles machines...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Argument valable votre honneur ! Tu marques un point... Mais le reste de la gamme est loin d'avoir des arguments : qu'est-ce qui justifie le prix des nouveaux Mac Mini ? 800  pour le plus gros, sans clavier ni souris, mais où va-t-on ? Autant acheter un MacBook Blanc... Lui au moins est franchement très bien positionné.



j'avais attendu pour ne pas avoir de GMA 950

meme avec un X3100 j'aurai ete content

cela dit, j'ai pris le premier modele avec option 2 Go pour la ram et le DD a 250 Go

ca me fait 740 euros, sans clavier ni souris, l'addition fait mal

je suis aigri moi aussi car de nos jours, plus personne ne fait d'ordi en mettant juste 1 Go de ram

je m'attendais pas a un miracle, je me suis jamais plaint que les macs soit trop chers et je n'attends ni snow leopard ni du blu ray sur le mac mini

mais je m'attendais certainement pas a ce qu'il prenne 100 euros par rapport a l'ancien modele et devoir en plus me taper les options qui gonflent bien l'addition

limite j'aurai du acheter l'ancien qu'on trouve encore dans les magasins, ils l'auraient surement destocke...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc ça fait déjà deux produits intéressants, sans compter les Macbook qui sont quand même pas mal. Donc, tout n'est pas aussi sombre, hein...



La gamme portable est très bien même s'il manque un 12 pouces. 



pithiviers a dit:


> C'est vrai que si en plus du MacMini, il faut acheter écran, clavier et souris, la facture est salée et il vaut mieux se tourner ver un iMac.
> Mais, je pense que le MacMini est avant tout fait pour les gens qui possèdent déjà un écran, un clavier et une souris et qui souhaitent juste renouveler leur UC. Et là le MacMini est une bonne solution (sauf pour les gamers).



Quand on ne joue pas, on n'a même pas besoin du nouveau Mac Mini. Donc la hausse de prix passe très mal car pour le commun des mortel, ils n'apporte rien. Vu les maigres évolutions, les Mac Mini devaient rester aux mêmes tarifs... En fait, ceux qui ont déjà un clavier et un écran ont souvent un PC vu que l'ordinateur selon Apple est l'iMac. Et pour motiver le switch, les nouveaux Mac Mini ne sont pas compétitifs...


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> si, si je l'avais déjà signalé !  mais effectivement ça rouspète copieusement ici ! :rateau:
> je crois même que certains devraient repasser ou passer sur PC ... :rateau:
> 
> et on en reparle dans 3 à 6 mois ...


Ça me ferait un peu de vacances, ce sujet étant quelque peu fastidieux, de part et d'autre.
Je ne comprends toujours pas ce qui retient tous ceux que je vois râler depuis plusieurs années de repasser sur un autre système. Puisqu'il est possible de passer de WXP à OS X, il doit bien être envisageable de faire l'inverse ...
Depuis le temps, faudrait y songer les gars (les filles aussi, hein !) La stratégie d'Apple semble immuable et les réactions de même. Lassant !

Enfin, une chose est sûre : un jour, demain, après-demain, dans six mois ou dans deux ans, Apple aura de vrais soucis et vous aurez enfin la satisfaction d'avoir eu raison. D'ici là, ayez le triomphe (par anticipation) modeste ... 



HmJ a dit:


> ... et pas de Bluray sur ces nouvelles machines...


Pitié : PAS LE BLU-RAY !!!


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Non je ne l'omet pas, et si tu ne l'as pas réalisé encore, l'iMac n'est qu'un Notebook (portable) dans un écran.



En l'occurence, j'ai bien dit netbook, pas notebook. 



melaure a dit:


> Justement dans un portable non Apple à 1100 euros, tu as une CG d'un autre calibre (8600M, 9600M, HD3650, ...). Ne cherche pas d'excuses à Apple, il n'y en a pas à part se goinfrer de pognon. De la 9400M dans un MacMini à 500 euros, ok, dans un iMac à 1100 ou 1400 euros, c'est honteux.





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Apple a sûrement fait l'affaire de l'année en signant avec NVIDIA pour des volumes énormes de GeForce 9400m... Et question standardisation, elle utilise à présent la même carte mère pour les deux Mac Mini. On aurait du coup pu attendre un prix attractif mais non ! En fait, Apple propose surtout de nouvelles options intéressantes. L'iMac de base, c'est encore plus bof qu'avant...
> 
> A part les fans de base, Apple risque de ne pas satisfaire grand monde.



+ 1



Frodon a dit:


> Oui et je n'ai pas dit le contraire.
> 
> Mais si on a besoin d'une carte graphique supérieure à la 9400, alors soit on est un pro ou un semi-pro de la vidéo ou de la 3D, et alors on a les moyens de s'offrir une config réellement adapté, soit un iMac mieux équipé, soit un Mac Pro, soit on est un gamer digne de ce nom, et alors il est tout simplement ridicule de songer à acheter un ordinateur tout-en-un, quelque soit la carte graphique d'origine. Les jeux évoluant très rapidement, choisir une machine non évolutive tel qu'un tout-en-un ou un portable, c'est complétement stupide.
> 
> ...



En gros, ce que tu dis, c'est qu'importe si Apple vend une bicyclette au prix d'une moto, les gens pouvant très bien faire le trajet en pédalant...


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

Hm...En attendant, à la Fnac cet après-midi, il y avait largement plus de monde autour de la table des portables Apple que des portables Pc.


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne comprends toujours pas ce qui retient tous ceux que je vois râler depuis plusieurs années de repasser sur un autre système. Puisqu'il est possible de passer de WXP à OS X, il doit bien être envisageable de faire l'inverse ...



Parce que tu n'as toujours pas compris que le problème ne vient pas de MacOS X, mais de la politique tarifaire d'Apple concernant ses produits, qui s'éloigne de plus en plus en terme de concurrence sans que ce soit justifié, d'autant que la qualité du hardware Mac n'est plus ce qu'elle était par le passé  (de mon point de vue partagé par bien d'autres).

De plus, on ne change pas d'environnement comme ça, d'un simple claquement de doigt, tu le sais très bien alors ne sois pas de mauvaise foi.

Bref, tu nous ressors le traditionnel "si vous n'êtes pas contents allez voir ailleurs" qui n'est pas un argument en soi.

Si on parle de plus en plus de clones (sujet qui commence à devenir le "fond de commerce" des journalistes de MacGe depuis quelques temps), comme je l'ai dit ce n'est pas sans raison. C'est une des conséquences de la politique d'Apple.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Hm...En attendant, à la Fnac cet après-midi, il y avait largement plus de monde autour de la table des portables Apple que des portables Pc.



Les portables Apple sont très bien, surtout les MacBook blancs, les deux MacBook Unibody et le premier MacBook Pro unibody (après, le rapport prix/performances est catastrophique)... 

Les portables PC sont moches et gloss avec un design vulgaire au possible. Ils sont bon marché et puissant mais ils font un bruit à tomber mort et leur autonomie est ridicule.


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les portables Apple sont très bien, surtout les MacBook blancs, les deux MacBook Unibody et le premier MacBook Pro unibody (après, le rapport prix/performances est catastrophique)...
> 
> Les portables PC sont moches et gloss avec un design vulgaire au possible. Ils sont bon marché et puissant mais ils font un bruit à tomber mort et leur autonomie est ridicule.



Oui, pas faux (j'en ai eu 2 et c'était une misère) mais le design s'arrange petit à petit, ainsi que le bruit et l'autonomie. Je reprends ce que j'ai dit plus haut. Apple n'est (peut-être) pas dans une situation favorable pour 4 raisons : 
1° La crise
2° Windows Seven
3° Les portables Pc qui s'améliorent, donc.
4° Des trous dans la gamme, ce qui me semble plus inquiétant que l'histoire des cartes graphiques des nouveaux Imac. Les trous : netbook, portable abordable 15". 
Pas question pour moi, globalement, de revenir sur Windows. Mais être obligé d'acheter un 10" pour avoir de la compacité et une autonomie de 10 heures (et pour le boulot, en plus), c'est un peu fort de café. C'est Apple qui nous force à des trucs comme ça, comme le fait que mon PB 12" d'occase est devenue ma machine principale après avoir acheté un MB blanc sur Leo deux mois avant...Mais bon, c'est comme ça. On râle, on râle, mais c'est parce qu'on aime...Le contraire de l'amour c'est l'indifférence.


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

On parle de plus en plus d'un ultra-portable de la part d'Apple (peut-être que Snow Leopard sera plus adapté à ce genre de machine). Mais bon, connaissant Apple, il ne faudra pas s'attendre aux netbook tels que les commercialisent certains fabricant, en terme de prix comme en terme de qualité...


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> On parle de plus en plus d'un ultra-portable de la part d'Apple (peut-être que Snow Leopard sera plus adapté à ce genre de machine). Mais bon, connaissant Apple, il ne faudra pas s'attendre aux netbook tels que les commercialisent certains fabricant, en terme de prix comme en terme de qualité...



Personnellement, je suis prêt à mettre le prix, et je ne suis sans doute pas le seul. Un netbook Apple, même à 1000 euros, ferait un malheur. D'ailleurs, 1000 euros, c'est bien le prix de l'espèce du netbook que vient de sortir Sony...


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis prêt à mettre le prix, et je ne suis sans doute pas le seul. Un netbook Apple, même à 1000 euros, ferait un malheur. D'ailleurs, 1000 euros, c'est bien le prix de l'espèce du netbook que vient de sortir Sony...



Idem. Cela fait un bon moment que j'attends. 

Il me semble clair qu'il y a une demande.


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Idem. Cela fait un bon moment que j'attends.
> 
> Il me semble clair qu'il y a une demande.



C'est clair. Faudrait faire un sondage...Mais c'est peut-être pas forcément évident de faire un produit qui se situe entre l'Iphone et le Macbook...


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

A mon avis, cela n'a rien à voir. J'ai un iPod Touch, un MBP et un PB 12", et aucun des trois ne peut réellement se subtiliser à un ultra-portable.

Mais bon, je m'arrête là, c'est hors-sujet.


----------



## domiino (8 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis prêt à mettre le prix, et je ne suis sans doute pas le seul. Un netbook Apple, même à 1000 euros, ferait un malheur. D'ailleurs, 1000 euros, c'est bien le prix de l'espèce du netbook que vient de sortir Sony...




"De l'espèce de netbook".....  Je l'ai vu cet aprem...il est tout simplement magnifique..!! :rateau:
Soyez objectif un peu... c'est fatiguant à la fin..:hein:


----------



## lixablue (8 Mars 2009)

Slt à tous, 

J'espère que vous ne vous vexerez pas si vous vous trouvez que mon message est mal placé mais j'ai une question super importante à poser ! (après recherches assidues je n'ai pas trouvé de post traitant la question). 

J'ai entendu dire, selon une rumeur terrifiante, qu'apple pourrait décider de changer de politique commerciale (recherche de qualité et de fiabilité...) et de se concentrer sur les Ipod, Iphone et audres au détriment de la qualité de son matériel informatique et notamment des macbook. En d'autres termes, à l'instar des fabricants de PC, créer des machines qui durent au mieux 2 ans, histoire de pousser à la consommation. :affraid:

Est-ce qu'il y aurait un fond de vérité là-dedans ??


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mars 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Et personne ne remarque que le billet d'entrée pour un iMac 24" à quand même sacrément baissé!
> Les gens n'ont pas besoin de + de puissance, mais par contre d'un écran plus grand...



L'une des rares observations positives de ce fil.

Malheureusement, c'est au prix, semble-t-il, d'un retrait au niveau graphique. Dans la gamme précédente, le second modèle, l'iMac 20" à 2,66 GHz avait un CG   plus "costaude".
Mais c'est aussi au bénéfice d'une RAM passée de 2 Go à 4 Go.
Mais c'est aussi au détriment d'un prix passant de 1299  à 1399 

Le bilan de la dernière évolution des iMac mérite bien l'appréciation *bilan mitigé* 
Et sûrement *bilan positif* pour la Pomme (financièrement, s'entend). 

Appréciation toute personnelle : cette dernière gamme d'iMac n'est pas moins bonne que la gamme précédente. Elle n'est pas non plus nettement mieux. À peine seulement car les gains (taille écran et capacité mémoire) sont hélas un peu minimisés par la CG,

Mais, est-ce vraiment si important que cela pour une utilisation courante, hors jeu bien sûr.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mars 2009)

lixablue a dit:


> Slt à tous,
> 
> J'espère que vous ne vous vexerez pas si vous vous trouvez que mon message est mal placé mais j'ai une question super importante à poser ! (après recherches assidues je n'ai pas trouvé de post traitant la question).
> 
> ...




Ah !!! Et qui dit cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah !!! Et qui dit cela ?



Sans doute les adeptes du "c'était mieux avant", les nostalgiques du temps où il fallait débourser 40 000 francs pour un Mac et ceux qui râlent par ce que Apple ne fait pas une mise à jour de ses ordis toutes le 2 semaines car elle est trop occupée à vendre des ipods.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Faut arrêter , 1an pour une simple maj qui en plus est mitigée c'est exagéré...
Mais le système est là comme certains disent.


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

domiino a dit:


> "De l'espèce de netbook".....  Je l'ai vu cet aprem...il est tout simplement magnifique..!! :rateau:
> Soyez objectif un peu... c'est fatiguant à la fin..:hein:



Je n'ai pas dit qu'il est moche, mais c'est tout de même un peu petit. Je suis loin d'être anti-netboook, mais là, non, j'y vois rien, sur cet écran.
Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, la nouvelle gamme des Imac est ce qu'elle est, mais il faut qu'à l'heure actuelle on a un choix assez intéressant. Par exemple, à la Fnac, on peut trouver un Imac à 950 euros, un autre à 1150, un autre à 1350 (24") etc...Evidemment, c'est une période de transition entre l'ancienne et la nouvelle gamme, ça ne va donc pas durer, mais c'est intéressant.


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

Comme chez ICLG, d'ailleurs : un Imac à 945 euros, un à 1095, un autre à 1145, un autre à 1295. Pour les 24" : un à 1345, un autre à 1395, un autre à 1695, un autre à 2095. On a donc le choix entre 8 modèles. Si quelqu'un ne trouve pas son bonheur là-dedans...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Faut arrêter , 1an pour une simple maj qui en plus est mitigée c'est exagéré...
> Mais le système est là comme certains disent.



Oui, c'est vrai que cette fois-ci ce fut long. Surtout pour le MacMini. Je m'attendais presque à le voir disparaître de la gamme. Mais il est toujours là, heureusement.
Mais il ne faut pas non plus espérer moins de 6 mois entre 2 mises à jours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2009)

Je plussoie à 100% avec ce qu'a écrit Frodon.

Ce qui intéresse la majorité des acheteurs d'un iMac (et même d'un ordinateur en général), c'est de savoir si la machine qu'ils convoitent est suffisante pour tel ou tel usage. Ils se désintéressent totalement de ces questions de carte graphique et de savoir si la carte ou la puce graphique intégrée dans le modèle qui les intéresse est mieux ou moins bien qu'une autre, celle du modèle précédent y compris.

Ca n'excuse pas tout mais cette discussion sur les cartes graphiques, c'est vraiment un truc de spécialistes. Et tout le monde n'est pas spécialiste, loin de là.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mars 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Sans doute les adeptes du "c'était mieux avant", les nostalgiques du temps où il fallait débourser 40 000 francs pour un Mac et ceux qui râlent par ce que Apple ne fait pas une mise à jour de ses ordis toutes le 2 semaines car elle est trop occupée à vendre des ipods.



Ah! combien ce "billet" me ravit 
Pour illustrer ce propos, j'ai recherché dans mes archives (fichier FM Pro) combien avait coûté mes précédents Macintosh. Voilà ce que ça donne

Le 26 Sept. 1988 : Macintosh Plus avec remise de 25% : 16 971 FF soit *2587 *
Le 02 Nov.  1990 : Macintosh SE/30 4 Mo 40 Mo avec 27% de remise : 22 077 FF soit *3366 *
Le 18 Nov.  1992 : Macintosh IICI 5/80 + écran couleur 14" + clavier étendu : 16 337 FF soit  *2491 *
Le 06 Déc.  1995 : Power Macintosh 7500-100/16/1GO/CDx4 + mémoire cache + clavier étendu + Ram vidéo + écran Apple 17" couleur AV : 35 165 FF soit *5361 *
Le 07 Juil.   2007 : iMac 17 " 2 GHz blanc + clavier et souris sans fil + modem USB : *1314 *
Le 10 Oct.   2008 : iMac 20 Alu 2, 66 GHz + clavier et souris sans fil + DD 500 Go : *1389 *

Alors, qu'en pensent les nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et des prix du "c'était mieux avant" ?

Même les prix actuels des Mac Pro, "monstres de puissance" restent inférieurs à ceux des PM d'antant. Quant aux prix d'aujourd'hui on pourrait beaucoup en parler, dans un autre débat, et faire des comparaisons sérieuses et objectives avec ceux du monde d'en face.


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je plussoie à 100% avec ce qu'a écrit Frodon.
> 
> Ce qui intéresse la majorité des acheteurs d'un iMac (et même d'un ordinateur en général), c'est de savoir si la machine qu'ils convoitent est suffisante pour tel ou tel usage. Ils se désintéressent totalement de ces questions de carte graphique et de savoir si la carte ou la puce graphique intégrée dans le modèle qui les intéresse est mieux ou moins bien qu'une autre, celle du modèle précédent y compris.
> 
> Ca n'excuse pas tout mais cette discussion sur les cartes graphiques, c'est vraiment un truc de spécialistes. Et tout le monde n'est pas spécialiste, loin de là.



Oui. Un truc de spécialistes et de gamers. Je n'ai rien contre eux, le jeu est une belle chose (!), mais le problème c'est que cela envahit les forums et que ça vire toujours en discussion sur les cartes graphiques et autres.  Et du coup on a l'impression que les gens tournent sur PC. C'est un peu pénible. Un Imac n'a pas le jeu pour vocation première, même s'il s'adresse aussi, et de plus en plus, à eux.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Alors, qu'en pensent les nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et des prix du "c'était mieux avant" ?



Là je crois qu'on a largement entendu leurs avis...


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah! combien ce "billet" me ravit
> Pour illustrer ce propos, j'ai recherché dans mes archives (fichier FM Pro) combien avait coûté mes précédents Macintosh. Voilà ce que ça donne
> 
> Le 26 Sept. 1988 : Macintosh Plus avec remise de 25% : 16 971 FF soit *2587 *
> ...




Voilà. Bravo, il est bon de remettre les pendules à l'heure, de temps en temps, et quand en plus on jette un oeil sur la gamme actuellement présente chez les revendeurs (que j'ai présentée plus haut), on peut vraiment dire que non seulement c'est pas si cher que cela, mais qu'en plus on a (selon les moments qu'il faut guetter) un choix assez intéressant. Quand même, un Imac à 945 euros, ça laisse à réfléchir...On peut pas dire que ce soit particulièrement cher pour une machine de ce type.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que tu n'as toujours pas compris que le problème ne vient pas de MacOS X, mais de la politique tarifaire d'Apple concernant ses produits, qui s'éloigne de plus en plus en terme de concurrence sans que ce soit justifié, d'autant que la qualité du hardware Mac n'est plus ce qu'elle était par le passé  (de mon point de vue partagé par bien d'autres).


On s'en est rendu compte en effet. 





divoli a dit:


> De plus, on ne change pas d'environnement comme ça, d'un simple claquement de doigt, tu le sais très bien alors ne sois pas de mauvaise foi.


Je ne parle pas de claquement de doigts : ou alors claquer des doigts pendant plusieurs années doit user les phalangettes. 
Cela étant, changer de système est bien plus simple qu'on ne le croit, surtout quand on râle depuis longtemps (un an, deux ans, trois ans). On retrouve l'ensemble des fonctionnalités sur tous les systèmes un peu mûrs et la seule question est celle du coût. Comme on peut utiliser son Mac pour faire la transition vers Ouinedoze ou autre, c'est bien moins difficile qu'avant.


divoli a dit:


> Bref, tu nous ressors le traditionnel "si vous n'êtes pas contents allez voir ailleurs" qui n'est pas un argument en soi.


Je ne dis pas que j'ai un argument. Je dis que j'en ai par-dessus la tête de lire des pinaillages sans fin, tout ça parce qu'une population pleurniche de ne pas être dans le coeur de cible d'Apple. Depuis le temps que c'est le cas, que je vois des histoires de carte graphique ou de chipset _ad nauseam_ il y a un moment où je pense qu'il faut remettre les choses au point : Apple ne travaille pas à vendre des machines pour tout le spectre des acheteurs possibles. Point barre. Ce n'est vraiment pas nouveau.


divoli a dit:


> Si on parle de plus en plus de clones (sujet qui commence à devenir le "fond de commerce" des journalistes de MacGe depuis quelques temps), comme je l'ai dit ce n'est pas sans raison. C'est une des conséquences de la politique d'Apple.


Ah ? La question des clones, j'en entends parler depuis avant même que j'aie un Mac (il y a cinq ans tout juste).

L'ennui est que la plupart des interventions ici sont faites sans le minimum de mise en perspective entre son propre désir et celui de représenter un groupe imaginaire. Ce dont Apple se contrebalance, évidemment. J'ajouterais pour finir :

vous me donnez l'impression d'être amnésiques, à répéter inlassablement les mêmes choses après chaque mise à jour [cartes graphiques, chipset et le toutim]
il faudrait admettre aussi un jour qu'Apple est là pour se faire du flouze, par pour agir pour le bien-être de l'humanité ; c'est sans doute bien malheureux mais c'est comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah! combien ce "billet" me ravit
> Pour illustrer ce propos, j'ai recherché dans mes archives (fichier FM Pro) combien avait coûté mes précédents Macintosh. Voilà ce que ça donne
> 
> 
> ...



En enlevant tout ça , on peut dire que c'était mieux deux ans en arrière 
Car le 17" avait cette x1600 avec 128mo ou 256mo dediés


----------



## wydad91 (8 Mars 2009)

je pense que je peux apporter une petite touche à cette discussion car je suis possesseur de l'imac 24" entrée de gamme, et pour le moment je n'en suis pas mécontent il reponds bien les programmes s'installe assez rapidement, tout à l'heure j'ai testé warcraft 3 il tourne bien bon c'est un vieux jeu. Sinon pour le reste je fais de la retouche photo avec aperture, je lance des video en full hd et internet et bureautique et le faite que le 24" est baissé de 300 et bien cela m'a permis d'en acheter un voilà après comme ça été dit plus haut l'imac n'est pas une machine pour le jeu et pour mes besoins multimédia elle suffisante.


----------



## fairway (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A part les fans de base, Apple risque de ne pas satisfaire grand monde.


Mis à part les gamers, je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait tant de monde insatisfait.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2009)

Pareil. Mais je n'y connais rien.
En tous cas, toutes les machines ont du FW 800 ; c'est cool (j'ai des joies simples).


----------



## RaelRiaK (8 Mars 2009)

Content d'entendre ton avis Bompi, c'est quand même fantastique de voir cet état d'esprit (qui nous vaut en plus des représailles dans les coulisses du forums) qui veut que du moment où l'on a quelque chose, on se met à le critiquer :
- J'ai une voiture : il y a mieux ailleurs
- J'ai un femme (un maris) : celle du voisin est plus belle
- J'ai un salaire : mon collègue est mieux payé
- Je travail dans une entreprise : on est exploité
- Je vie dans un pays : tous des pourris
- Et sur un ton plus léger : j'ai un Mac : Apple c'est de plus en plus pourri 

Comme si on ne pouvait pas être satisfait, comme si être satisfait était synonyme de naïf, et que forcement si on est satisfait on se fait avoir 

C'est comme dire à quelqu'un qu'il est beau (ou belle), qu'on l'apprécie : forcément une fois prononcé ces mots, on se fait avoir 

iLuro a poster quelque chose de fantastique : la politique tarifaire d'Apple au cours de ces 25 dernières années, et les nouveaux MacUser (dont j'avoue je fais partie j'ai un Mac depuis moins d'un an, ce qui je pense va me valoir des commentaires ...) qui connaissent Apple à travers leur MacBook qui a 6 mois râlent en s'écriant "au vol" du moment où Apple ne sort pas l'ordinateur improbable (Le BlueRay, le WiMax (il n'y a même pas de quoi l'exploiter !!!), une CG en Quad Sli dans le MBA ...) à un prix qui leur semble correct, et qui arguent en disant "oui mais chez PC (donc encore une fois, là où on est pas) la même configuration coûte moins chère "

Voilà un petit secret d'un gars qui "n'y connais rien" (au fond je suis peut être très mauvais dans mon métier) : dans le monde PC, la même configuration que le Mac Mini par exemple coutera à la fois moins cher et à la fois plus cher et ce au sein de la même marque ... Comment l'expliquer? Simple. L'un est une bouse, l'autre a des prétentions qui certes ne sont pas décrites par les sacro-saints "chiffres" "wouhaou 3Ghz ..." (alors qu'une personne sur 5 sait ce que ça veut dire ...) qui ne sont au fond que du marketing, mais par l'étude qui est derrière le choix des composant, le design de la carte mère qui est le vrai composant le plus important d'un ordinateur, le refroidissement de la machine et tant d'autres choses qui semblent échapper au lecteurs fervents de la section descriptions du site de la fnac ... Et pour revenir à l'ordinateur le moins cher chez PC avec les mêmes chiffres que le Mac Mini, prenez le si vous voulez, puis envoyer moi un petit message quand même lorsque vous l'aurez lis en miette ... Pour citer les portables, nous en achetons dans l'entreprise dans laquelle je travail, mais des très chère, et pour une qualité qui est certes présent, mais sans comparaison avec mon pauvre MacBook qui leur met une bonne longueur dans la vue.

Alors, oui j'adore le marque Apple, parce que je pense qu'il font des produits de qualités pour avoir lutté des années avec des PC low cost, puis de marque, puis montés moi même après avoir soigneusement choisie les composants ... mais je suis largement conscient qu'ils font de l'argent et que comme avec tout société, il faut s'attendre à un rapport qualité/coût. 

Toute la gamme Apple est en DDR3, avec des bus à plus de 1Ghz, C2D sur toute la gamme, un refroidissement largement compétitif (mon ventilo ne m'embête que lorsque j'utilise flash, et je soupçonne Adobe d'y être pour quelque chose), et propose des choses toujours un peut au dessus en standard : un 24" à 1400, un Mac mini véloce (pour m'en servir tous les jours ...) pour 600.

PS: j'ai voté que j'étais très content des mises à jour


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Mis à part les gamers, je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait tant de monde insatisfait.



Et encore : quand j'avais fait le choix du PowerMac G5, c'était pour l'évolutivité et en particulier celle de la CG (paske je venais d'un iMac avec CG soudée)... Faut relativiser un peu.

En 6 ans, j'ai changé UNE fois la carte vidéo au bout de 2 ans 1/2 : la rechanger une autre fois pour encore + puissant, c'était stupide, car elle n'était pas assez alimentée en données 

Là, je vais sans doute prendre un iMac high-end avec la 4850  Et si au bout de 3 ans, je trouve que la CG ne dépote plus assez, ben on verra pour changer d'iMac ou d'accepter qq sacrifices dans les options


----------



## yul (8 Mars 2009)

Salut,
Petite question, y at'il quelqu'un qui a déjà commandé son nouveau iMac ??? Et si oui, avez-vous déjà une estimé de la réception ???
Sur l' Apple Store il parle de 3 jours avant expédition, cela me paraît bien court...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

si la config est standard, ca part de hollande et ca peut etre la en 2 jours


----------



## yul (8 Mars 2009)

oui config normal, l' iMac 24, modèle du milieu, avec clavier et souris sans fils... Rien de particulier donc:sleep:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mars 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Mis à part les gamers, je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait tant de monde insatisfait.



OpenCL, ça ne parle à personne ? Le coup de pied au cul de l'accélération GPGPU, il va être violent avec une pauvre 9400m GT. Sur un portable, c'est pardonnable, sur un iMac, ça fait mesquin.


----------



## RaelRiaK (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> OpenCL, ça ne parle à personne ? Le coup de pied au cul de l'accélération GPGPU, il va être violent avec une pauvre 9400m GT. Sur un portable, c'est pardonnable, sur un iMac, ça fait mesquin.



Honnêtement, les puissances de calcul de ces cartes, bien que "peu efficaces" sur des jeux (et encore faut pas charier) sont réellement énorme. Il faut savoir ce que ça demande au CPU (je dis bien el CPU pas le GPU) de générer une image 3D assez batarde, et se rendre compte que ce genre de carte graphique est capable de faire ça avec une moyenne de 30 fois par seconde ... Sans rentrer dans des détails technique, ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe de véritables tueries en matière de CG aujourd'hui que la qualité des ces GPU sont minable. Avec SL on va sentir un gros coup de pied avec cette puissance disponible. 

Il faut se rendre compte que ce n'est pas parce que ces GPU ne sont pas assez bien tailler pour de la 3CD très intensive, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils ne sont pas puissant comparé au CPU, et en utiliser cette puissance pour aider le CPU aura des effet fantastique si, encore une fois, les développeurs jouent le jeu...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2009)

Bon. Ultime avertissement avant fermeture du sujet. Cela part encore une fois dans tout les sens, et n'a plus rien à voir avec le thème initial, si ce n'est de très très loin.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mars 2009)

Je reviens donc au sujet. 

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, la date de livraison pour un iMac avec une HD 4850 est estimée au 22 avril.


----------



## yul (9 Mars 2009)

J' espère que tu t'es trompé, et que tu voulais dire le 22 mars ?????:mouais::rose:


----------



## Jellybass (9 Mars 2009)

Non, non, Avril. Expédition le 15, livraison le 22. "Ou avant".


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Mars 2009)

À lire cette info, il n'est pas si mal que ça ce petit Mac Mini. Les bidouilleurs peuvent bidouiller 

*http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134077/le-mac-mini-parfait-pour-la-bidouille*


----------



## Wren (9 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Non, non, Avril. Expédition le 15, livraison le 22. "Ou avant".


 
ah, un peu plus de bol... livraison prévue le 20 avril
ça fait long qd meme...


----------



## Daveleballer (9 Mars 2009)

Moi, ça y est j'ai le mien depuis Vendredi soir! Le 3.06, je n'avais pas envie de patienter plus pour une carte graphique dont je n'aurais pas eu l'utilité, c'est sûr que pour 45 de plus ça vaut le coup mais j'étais trop impatient, depuis Janvier sans plus un ordi, j'étais quasi en dépression!
Pour l'instant, à part que du bonheur, rien en vue ...

++


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

je sais pas si c'etait deja le cas avant le precedent mac pro, mais l'airport en option pour une becane a plus de 2000 euros alors que c'est en standard sur tous les mac, c'est un peu limite


----------



## yul (9 Mars 2009)

Daveleballer a dit:


> Moi, ça y est j'ai le mien depuis Vendredi soir! Le 3.06, je n'avais pas envie de patienter plus pour une carte graphique dont je n'aurais pas eu l'utilité, c'est sûr que pour 45&#8364; de plus ça vaut le coup mais j'étais trop impatient, depuis Janvier sans plus un ordi, j'étais quasi en dépression!
> Pour l'instant, à part que du bonheur, rien en vue ...
> 
> ++



Génial la livraison rapide, quel modèle as-tu acheté ??? En es-tu content??? Pourquoi dis-tu 45 &#8364; pour la carte graphique ??? Où as-tu trouvé la carte à ce prix ??? Sur l' Apple Store elle est de mémoire vers 135 &#8364; ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je sais pas si c'etait deja le cas avant le precedent mac pro, mais l'airport en option pour une becane a plus de 2000 euros alors que c'est en standard sur tous les mac, c'est un peu limite



Le Mac pro, comme son nom l'indique, est une machine professionelle et ce genre de machine est en général connectée par câble au réseau (meilleures performances, meilleure sécurité).


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

Autant je me déplace avec mon macbook, autant les 20kg du PM G5... euh, restent à leur place connectés en ethernet, sous le bureau


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

Et pis, Airport, çà passe mal sous le bureau


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Autant je me déplace avec mon macbook, autant les 20kg du PM G5... euh, restent à leur place connectés en ethernet, sous le bureau



Bah on peut partir du même principe pour l'imac qui à l'airport


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

Bah, la question portait sur le macpro  

Et pis, l'iMac il est SUR le bureau, pas SOUS : il captera mieux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Oui mais si son proprio veut montrer son joli mac pro pour faire joli , il sera aussi SUR le bureau 

Donc : Apple pourrait moins radiner sur l'airport


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Autant je me déplace avec mon macbook, autant les 20kg du PM G5... euh, restent à leur place connectés en ethernet, sous le bureau



J'ai un PM G5 (bas de gamme) avec airport mais c'est pas pour le boulot :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À lire cette info, il n'est pas si mal que ça ce petit Mac Mini. Les bidouilleurs peuvent bidouiller &#8230;
> 
> *http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134077/le-mac-mini-parfait-pour-la-bidouille*




est ce vraiment si simple de bidouiller un mac ?

ayant deja detruit des ipods en voulant changer des pieces, je me dis que ca doit etre bien sensible a l'electricite statique et surtout, si on touche un composant par megarde, gare au court circuit

tant mieux si certains sites le font, apres tout, les sites ont souvent le materiel gratos par apple ou par des magasins partenaires...

meme si la manip est tentante, je me risquerai pas a jeter de l'argent par la fenetre, j'ai paye pour mon mac moi


----------



## Daveleballer (9 Mars 2009)

yul a dit:


> Génial la livraison rapide, quel modèle as-tu acheté ??? En es-tu content??? Pourquoi dis-tu 45  pour la carte graphique ??? Où as-tu trouvé la carte à ce prix ??? Sur l' Apple Store elle est de mémoire vers 135  ...



Pas de livraison pour moi, je l'ai pris a andromac a aix en provence, ils les ont reçu dés le mercredi. J'ai pris le modèle à 2099 pour être tranquille, je ne change que d'ordi que tout les 3-4 ans, quand tu choisi ce modèle, l'option ATi n'est qu'a 45 de plus. J'en suis pour l'instant trés content, je fais beaucoup de MAO, ensuite un peu de montages vidéos amateur, et du ''tout le reste'' comme tout le monde. Si tu ne joue pas à cod, crysis etc...(je ne vois l'interet sur mac) ou si tu ne fait de montage vidéo semi-pro, pro, l'ATi ne te servira pas... Mais pour 45 de plus ... 

++


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Mars 2009)

Daveleballer a dit:


> Si tu ne joue pas à cod, crysis etc...(je ne vois l'interet sur mac) ou si tu ne fait de montage vidéo semi-pro, pro, l'ATi ne te servira pas... Mais pour 45 de plus ...
> 
> ++



Exactement mon point de vue. J'attends SL pour voir le gain de performance avec les nouvelles CG. Donc je pense que j'achèterais le tout dans quelques mois


----------



## HmJ (10 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Exactement mon point de vue. J'attends SL pour voir le gain de performance avec les nouvelles CG. Donc je pense que j'achèterais le tout dans quelques mois



Tu verras la difference sur Aperture. Peut-etre meme iPhoto, mais je demande confirmation.


----------



## miaou (10 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Exactement mon point de vue. J'attends SL pour voir le gain de performance avec les nouvelles CG. Donc je pense que j'achèterais le tout dans quelques mois



mais je me lance quand même dans le jeu ...      le modèle du dessous me parait mieux il me semble .  180  pour la carte au lieu de 45  ok . mais en tout ça fait 1879  au lieu 2144 
presque 300 euro de plus pour un DD légèrement supérieur ..   , 3,06  ou 2,93 c'est négligeable non ?


----------



## Daveleballer (10 Mars 2009)

Ce soir je fait un Geekbench de mon 3.06 et je vous dirait le score obtenu demain!

++


----------



## xergio (10 Mars 2009)

miaou a dit:


> 3,06  ou 2,93 c'est négligeable non ?



Oui reste à 2.93 (3.06 il n'y à aucune différence, 500 Hz de différence je dis pas mais 0.13....), met 4 giga de ram çà sera plus judicieux pour le future.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

edit:

benchmark Mac Pro http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-22202-un-macpro-impressionnant


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais là, on parlait de l'iMac


----------



## Daveleballer (11 Mars 2009)

Résultat Geekbench de mon dernier 3.06: 4600 et des bananes  !

++


----------



## yul (11 Mars 2009)

Et est-ce un bon résultat ????? je n' y connais rien en test Geekbench...:mouais:


----------



## gautik94 (11 Mars 2009)

yul a dit:


> Et est-ce un bon résultat ????? je n' y connais rien en test Geekbench...:mouais:



Geekbench est un programme qui fait des statistiques des performance d'un mac avec une serie de test.

C'est un assez bon résultat.

A+++


----------



## ederntal (12 Mars 2009)

Nouveau bench de Bare Feats.
http://www.barefeats.com/nehal03.html

On a donc bien eu une hausse de la puissance.
Et sur l'entrée de gamme une sérieuse baisse des prix (à puissance égale): Le nouveau Quad égalise presque l'ancien Octo 3ghz, qui était bien bien plus cher!


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Mars 2009)

Petite question : GeekBench et ce genre d'utilitaire ne notent que la machine? C'est à dire que le passage à SL ne changera rien aux notes? Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mars 2009)

Geekbench, c'est pas franchement une référence comme benchmark. C'est du calcul pur et de l'accès mémoire brut. Quand on teste des processeurs de même fréquences avec un cache de taille différente, le résultat ne change pas. Bref, ça ne reflète pas un usage réel. 

Autant se taper un test genre le calcul des décimales de Pi. D'ailleurs côté benchmarks, c'est la zone le monde Apple. Il n'y a rien pour évaluer correctement les performances.

La dernière fois que je l'ai utilisé sur un Core i7 3 GHz (il ne reconnaissait pas le processeur) : 


> Geekbench Score 8788
> Version Geekbench 2.0.12
> Platform Windows x86 (32-bit)
> Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel
> ...


----------



## ederntal (12 Mars 2009)

Le mieux est de faire des tests réels sur FCP, Photoshop...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

C'est pour ça que les tests de barefeats sont indispensables, car ils utilisent aussi des applications «réelles» comme photoshop :





Et là on voit tout de suite la différence


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2009)

Note que, sans aucun commentaire, on ne voit pas vraiment la conclusion à tirer du graphique ...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2009)

Oui, paske parfois, plus c'est long plus c'est bon... mais ici, non :rose: 


Plus sérieusement, les nouveaux MP ont l'air d'en avoir sous le capot


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

C'est dans l'article donné par ederntal :



> *GRAPH LEGEND*
> RED bar means fastest
> 2.93 8-core = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.93GHz 8-core (OWC Lab and Cory Meeker)
> 2.66 8-core = 'early 2009' Mac Pro 2.66GHz 8-core (MacRumors Forum, Geekbench Browser)
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Note que, sans aucun commentaire, on ne voit pas vraiment la conclusion à tirer du graphique ...



oui surtout que le graphique compare 2 processeurs *2 *coeurs avec 2 processeurs *8* coeurs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> oui surtout que le graphique compare 2 processeurs *2 *coeurs avec 2 processeurs *8* coeurs



Non il compare 2 curs contre 8 curs, voir la légende ci-dessus. L'important ce sont les deux premières barres : l'ancien haut de gamme est presque 2 fois plus lent. Certaines applications reconnaitraient 16 curs grâce à l'hyperthreading.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non il compare 2 curs contre 8 curs, voir la légende ci-dessus.




euhhhhh c'est ce que j'ai marque non ? 

enfin bon je pense que comparer n'a pas trop de sens car sur le moment quand tu utilises une machine elle remplit tes besoins non ?

quoiqu'il arrive tu sais que dans quelques mois il va y avoir de nouveaux processeurs encore plus puissants

a part les designers et autres professionnels le grand public n'exploitera jamais le MP a 100% de ses capacites donc ce n'est pas trop un probleme


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> euhhhhh c'est ce que j'ai marque non ?



Vi j'avais mal compris


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

par contre je pige pas pourquoi le 1er modele est livre avec un nombre impair de Ram ?

3 Go au lieu de 2 ou 4


----------



## kuep (12 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> par contre je pige pas pourquoi le 1er modele est livre avec un nombre impair de Ram ?
> 
> 3 Go au lieu de 2 ou 4




Peut être une histoire de multiples de 2


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mars 2009)

C'est un contrôleur triple canal, donc on monte 3 x X Go.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

ok merci pour l'explication


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mars 2009)

Et le contrôleur est dans le processeur comme sur les Athlon 64 et plus dans le chipset. 

Voilà de diagramme de l'architecture :


----------



## HmJ (13 Mars 2009)

Je suis debile : j'attendais la nouvelle HD 4870 a mettre sur mon Mac Pro pour acheter le LCD CD 24", mais un adaptateur mini DisplayPort -> DVI est deja dispo, 3000 JPY au Japon. Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2009)

Je m'disais, aussi ...


----------



## HmJ (13 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je m'disais, aussi ...



Pas gentil...  Non mais c'est marrant, je n'ai pas encore lu de tests du 24" LCD avec adapteur : ils sont vraiment tout nouveaux ? J'ai bien lu que le mini displayport -> dual link DVI pour ecrans 20" posait probleme, mais quid des adaptateurs vers VGA / DVI ? Question bete : on parle de numerique, mais est-ce qu'un maillon de plus pourrait alterer la qualite du resultat, je pense surtout a la fidelite des couleurs ?


----------



## Baracca (15 Mars 2009)

Y aurait-il des avis de personnes ayant acheté ces Imac avec cette NVIDIA GeForce 9400M.

Ont-ils vu ralentissements, longueurs,.... etc sur leurs utilisation (Logiciels photos, jeux vidéos et autres...) ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

quand je vois les photos du MP sur engadget je suis toujours en admiration devant cette machine

toutes ces incroyables attentions aux details

y a meme pas un cable qui depasse !


----------



## bendder (15 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> quand je vois les photos du MP sur engadget je suis toujours en admiration devant cette machine
> 
> toutes ces incroyables attentions aux details
> 
> y a meme pas un cable qui depasse !



C'est pour cela aussi que l'on achete un MP et pas un Dell


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> C'est pour cela aussi que l'on achete un MP et pas un Dell



moi je ne me lance pas dans ce genre de comparaison

j'achete en fonction de mes besoins

je perds pas mon temps a comparer sans cesse mac et pc

c'est totalement improductif et inutile


----------



## bendder (15 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> moi je ne me lance pas dans ce genre de comparaison
> 
> j'achete en fonction de mes besoins
> 
> ...



C'étais plutot une boutade car mon aussi je vais en acheter un par ce que j'en est besion c'est juste pour ce qui nous dise depuis sa sortie qu'il est trop chère ......
Avec leurs comparaison  et leurs Hackintosh...

Bref 100% MP, d'ailleurs je vais me ruiner la semaine prochaine pour un 2,66*8


----------



## Arcamis (16 Mars 2009)

Normalement je commande le nouvel imac demain, il faut dire que j'aurai attendu... je n'ai pas acheté de mac depuis mon ibook .


----------



## ari51 (16 Mars 2009)

Arcamis a dit:


> il faut dire que j'aurai attendu... je n'ai pas acheté de mac depuis mon ibook .



Moi depuis mon premier XP en 99  j'espère que tu va bien t'amuser moi je "fête" les 3 semaines du mien ^^


----------



## Yin-yang (16 Mars 2009)

iMac 20" reçu !!:love:
J'avais bien lu tout ce qu'il s'était dit sur les dalles TN des 20" mais bon, comme je suis pas un super pro de l'image (même si je fait à temps perdu de la retouche) et que je n'ai pas besoin d'un écran 24" (et aussi par économie) et pour l'instant ... il est en train de faire la migration avec mon DD externe Time Machine !

On voit bien la différence quand on se déplace autour de l'écran mais quand on est pil poil en face, pas de problème (mais je verrai à l'usage). En tout cas l'écran est très lumineux ; tout autant que mon ancien Cinema Display 20" (de ce que je me souviens).

En tout cas très belle machine !:love:


----------



## ari51 (16 Mars 2009)

Je vois encore un heureux switchers en face de moi  bonne continuation et n'hésite pas si tu as le moindre problème !!


----------



## RaelRiaK (16 Mars 2009)

Ca fait plaisir de voir des switcher content. 
Ce topic tourne bien, parce que les mécontents de l'annonce se voient doucement remplacés par les heureux du switch ou de l'achat d'une dernière machine. Cette mise à jour est ce dont l'iMac avait besoin.

Mais bon moi j'ai réussi (difficilement) à repousser mon achat à la sortie de SL histoire de pas avoir à acheter les 2


----------



## Yin-yang (17 Mars 2009)

Je crois qu'on a entendu jusqu'à présent les "techniciens" ; et c'est sans doute vrai qu'un chipset avec mémoire partagée c'est moins bon qu'une "vraie" CG avec mémoire dédiée et j'en passe et des meilleures.

Mais maintenant place a ceux qui ont ces nouvelles machines ; qui vont sur le net, font un peu de retouche (pour qui iPhoto suffît amplement) etc etc et qui pour le prix en ont vraiment pour leur argent. 

Je précise que je ne suis pas exactement un switcheur ; je viens d'un Mac Pro 1G (cheminement inverse car trop puissant pour moi en fait) et pour l'instant a part la différence avec mon ancien CD 20" ( surtout l'angle de vision) je suis super satisfait de mon achat.


----------



## HmJ (17 Mars 2009)

Je bave toujours devant le 24" LED, mais apparemment Apple ne sortira pas d'adaptateur DVI -> mini Displayport, et ne proposeront qu'un mini Displayport -> DVI pour que les nouvelles machines puissent utilsier d'ancienc ecrans  Donc obligation d'acheter une HD 4870 selon Apple pour mon Mac Pro 2008, alors qu'une simple GT120 semblerait faire l'affaire. Impatient de "switcher" aussi mon ecran


----------



## ari51 (17 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Je bave toujours devant le 24" LED, mais apparemment Apple ne sortira pas d'adaptateur DVI -> mini Displayport, et ne proposeront qu'un mini Displayport -> DVI pour que les nouvelles machines puissent utilsier d'ancienc ecrans  Donc obligation d'acheter une HD 4870 selon Apple pour mon Mac Pro 2008, alors qu'une simple GT120 semblerait faire l'affaire. Impatient de "switcher" aussi mon ecran



 Cela veut dire que si je voulais acheter un Ecran 24" pour combler mon imac ( ancienne génération ) cela ne serais pas possible ?


----------



## HmJ (18 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Cela veut dire que si je voulais acheter un Ecran 24" pour combler mon imac ( ancienne génération ) cela ne serais pas possible ?



Oui, c'est un probleme. Pas encore de connectique.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, c'est un probleme. Pas encore de connectique.



Les transitions sont parfois radicales chez Apple. Ils nous avaient déjà fait le coup avec le connecteur ADC ...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

Oui, et la suppression de l'ADB remplacé par l'USB, l'abandon de la disquette etc... Bcp ont hurlé au scandale à l'époque, mais on s'y est tous fait


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, et la suppression de l'ADB remplacé par l'USB, l'abandon de la disquette etc... Bcp ont hurlé au scandale à l'époque, mais on s'y est tous fait



Ce n'est pas pareil parce qu'ils ont été remplacé par un connecteur courant sur le marché. L'USB était utilisé par tout le monde et les clé USB sont les mêmes pour tout le monde ...

Alors que l'ADC était du pur Apple, et personne, mais personne ne l'a repris. Donc le DisplayPort c'est pas encore gagné. Il y a un risque de se retrouver avec du matos qui ne servira plus dans quelques années parce qu'Apple aura du changer de nouveau pour recoller aux standard du marché PC ...


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

C'est un peu énervant quand tu veux brancher un deuxième écran comme moi pour le studio j'avais pas l'intention de rester sur un écran enfin bon c'est pas grave hein


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas pareil parce qu'ils ont été remplacé par un connecteur courant sur le marché. L'USB était utilisé par tout le monde et les clé USB sont les mêmes pour tout le monde ...


 
Non, quand l'iMac est sorti, c'était le premier a avoir un port USB si je me souviens bien. Maintenant oui, tlm a une clé 4Go dans sa poche


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, quand l'iMac est sorti, c'était le premier a avoir un port USB si je me souviens bien. Maintenant oui, tlm a une clé 4Go dans sa poche



Je dois malheureusement te dire que ce n'était pas ça. A l'époque je bossais dans un site de production HP, et pas mal de machines avaient des ports USB (même avant l'iMac). Mais sans périphs proposés. Les claviers/souris restaient en PS2 et il n'y avait pas d'option. Apple à lançé le marché des périphériques USB, mais pas le port en lui-même 

Sinon oui les clés USB ont remplacée tous les stockages externes amovibles (disquettes, zip, syquest).

Indispensable donc. Tout comme le FW qu'on heureusement sur tous les modèles de bureau de la dernière gamme et sur de nombreux PC (un des rares succès d'Apple pour une techno maison).


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je dois malheureusement te dire que ce n'était pas ça. A l'époque je bossais dans un site de production HP, et pas mal de machines avaient des ports USB (même avant l'iMac). Mais sans périphs proposés. Les claviers/souris restaient en PS2 et il n'y avait pas d'option. Apple à lançé le marché des périphériques USB, mais pas le port en lui-même
> 
> Sinon oui les clés USB ont remplacée tous les stockages externes amovibles (disquettes, zip, syquest).
> 
> Indispensable donc. Tout comme le FW qu'on heureusement sur tous les modèles de bureau de la dernière gamme et sur de nombreux PC (un des rares succès d'Apple pour une techno maison).



Ouais, c'était mieux avant, tout ça...


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, c'était mieux avant, tout ça...



Comme tout


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2009)

Comme rien, en fait.

Bon, allez, ne dérivons pas ...


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, allez, ne dérivons pas ...



Oui


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mars 2009)

Le 2 Ghz du 1er Mac Mini est-il le même 2Ghz du Mini de 2007?
Ou la plate-forme a change?


----------



## HmJ (18 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Le 2 Ghz du 1er Mac Mini est-il le même 2Ghz du Mini de 2007?
> Ou la plate-forme a change?



Nouvelle generation de CPU  C'est pour ca d'ailleurs qu'il faut acheter un nouveau type de RAM. Et puis c'est surtout le controleur qui fait la difference : GMA950 generique avant contre Nvidia dedie maintenant.


----------



## joesback (19 Mars 2009)

Yin-yang a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a entendu jusqu'à présent les "techniciens" ; et c'est sans doute vrai qu'un chipset avec mémoire partagée c'est moins bon qu'une "vraie" CG avec mémoire dédiée et j'en passe et des meilleures.
> 
> Mais maintenant place a ceux qui ont ces nouvelles machines ; qui vont sur le net, font un peu de retouche (pour qui iPhoto suffît amplement) etc etc et qui pour le prix en ont vraiment pour leur argent.
> 
> Je précise que je ne suis pas exactement un switcheur ; je viens d'un Mac Pro 1G (cheminement inverse car trop puissant pour moi en fait)



Je suis dans le même cas que toi, Ancien possesseur d'un mac pro acheté a très bon prix sur un coup de tête mais disposant d'une puissance inutile pour mes besoins, je possède maintenant le nouveau Mac Mini et j'en suis pleinement satisfait (utilisation basique internet, iphoto, un peu de photoshop, bureautique, itunes et video).
Juste un défaut, avec 1Go de Ram, il rame énormément dès que 4 ou 5 applications sont lancées en même temps. 2Go de base ne seraient pas de trop....


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mars 2009)

joesback a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi, Ancien possesseur d'un mac pro acheté a très bon prix sur un coup de tête mais disposant d'une puissance inutile pour mes besoins, je possède maintenant le nouveau Mac Mini et j'en suis pleinement satisfait (utilisation basique internet, iphoto, un peu de photoshop, bureautique, itunes et video).
> Juste un défaut, avec 1Go de Ram, il rame énormément dès que 4 ou 5 applications sont lancées en même temps. 2Go de base ne seraient pas de trop....



Ou alors pour ceux qui veulent beaucoup de RAM et garder leur garantie, ils peuvent acheter directement chez Apple un Mini avec 4 giga de Ram, pour une fois que l'option n'est pas trop chère...


----------



## HmJ (19 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Ou alors pour ceux qui veulent beaucoup de RAM et garder leur garantie, ils peuvent acheter directement chez Apple un Mini avec 4 giga de Ram, pour une fois que l'option n'est pas trop chère...



Pas trop cher dans l'absolu, mais relativement plus cher que ce qu'on peut trouver aux bonnes adresses


----------



## joesback (19 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Ou alors pour ceux qui veulent beaucoup de RAM et garder leur garantie, ils peuvent acheter directement chez Apple un Mini avec 4 giga de Ram, pour une fois que l'option n'est pas trop chère...



Oui sauf que le grand public achète ses machines à le Fnac ou en grande surface et ne se soucie guère des caractéristiques techniques.

Le Mac Mini est, à l'origine, une machine à switch, et l'acheteur, persuadé que de passer sous Mac c'est oublier la lenteur et l'instabilité de windows, sera décu des performances de la machine.

J'en ai fais l'expérience hier avec ma femme, qui utilise habituellement un MSI Wind sous XP, et qui m'a dit "mais il déconne ton nouveau Mac! il met 3h à lancer MSN et tout l'écran se bloque...." 

Donc je pense que le Mini devrais avoir 2Go de ram de base et non en option.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

joesback a dit:


> "mais il déconne ton nouveau Mac! il met 3h à lancer MSN et tout l'écran se bloque...."



C'est plus un phénomène MSN qu'un pbm de machine : la durée de lancement est aussi trèèèèèès longue sur des machines nettement plus performantes qu'un macmini


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mars 2009)

Et la vitesse de lancement des applications est plutôt dépendante du la vitesse du CPU, pas vraiment de la RAM


----------



## RaelRiaK (19 Mars 2009)

Oui il faut faire le distinguo entre les lenteurs d'un programme voir son instabilité et le matériel/OS.


----------



## joesback (19 Mars 2009)

Il n'y a pas que MSN qui ramait, iphoto, itunes, word.... et pas seulement au démarrage mais aussi en utilisation.... freeze et roulette sont monnaies courante... :mouais:
On sent vraiment le manque de ram à moins que ce soit le souvenir de mon mac pro qui fausse mon impression... (4*2,66ghz + 5go de ram + 73000gt)
Mais bon, j'ai acheté en connaissance de cause et l'upgrade de la ram est déjà prévue, je ne m'attend bien évidemment aux même performances que mon ancien Mac Pro, mais c'est tout de même un excellente machine, silencieuse et tellement....Mini!


----------



## RaelRiaK (19 Mars 2009)

Wouhaou une 73000GT !!

Blague à part, non chez moi ce n'est pas monnaie courante, mais avec 2Go de RAM. J'utilise assez régulièrement un Mac Mini ancienne génération avec 1Go de RAM, et pas de problème non plus ...


----------



## joesback (19 Mars 2009)

Oups! 7300gt, la carte graphique livrée de base à l'époque... la 73000gt sera sûrement dans 50 ou 60 ans! :rateau:

Je verrais bien lorsque je changerai la ram si il y a du mieux....


----------



## Yin-yang (19 Mars 2009)

joesback a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que MSN qui ramait, iphoto, itunes, word.... et pas seulement au démarrage mais aussi en utilisation.... freeze et roulette sont monnaies courante... :mouais:
> On sent vraiment le manque de ram à moins que ce soit le souvenir de mon mac pro qui fausse mon impression... (4*2,66ghz + 5go de ram + 73000gt)
> Mais bon, j'ai acheté en connaissance de cause et l'upgrade de la ram est déjà prévue, je ne m'attend bien évidemment aux même performances que mon ancien Mac Pro, mais c'est tout de même un excellente machine, silencieuse et tellement....Mini!



Salut, sur l'iMac, pas de problème de lenteurs avec 2Go comparé au Mac Pro (et ses 6 Go ^^') ... sur les applications courantes (iPhoto, plusieurs onglets Firefox, iTunes, adium et j'en passe etc etc) ; il est même super réactif (je pense que le HDD travaille même plus vite ... enfin c'est une impression)... pas encore lancé Photoshop mais travaillant occasionnellement sur des affiches format A2, je pense qu'un peu plus de RAM sera nécessaire ... mais j'attends que la DDR3 baisse un peu. 

Edit : et ce avec exactement le même système que sur le MP (import via Time Machine).


----------



## HmJ (19 Mars 2009)

Yin-yang a dit:


> Salut, sur l'iMac, pas de problème de lenteurs avec 2Go comparé au Mac Pro (et ses 6 Go ^^') ... sur les applications courantes (iPhoto, plusieurs onglets Firefox, iTunes, adium et j'en passe etc etc) ; il est même super réactif (je pense que le HDD travaille même plus vite ... enfin c'est une impression)... pas encore lancé Photoshop mais travaillant occasionnellement sur des affiches format A2, je pense qu'un peu plus de RAM sera nécessaire ... mais j'attends que la DDR3 baisse un peu.
> 
> Edit : et ce avec exactement le même système que sur le MP (import via Time Machine).



Ouais, je l'ai toujours dit, ils sont sous-dimensionnes ces Mac Pro...


----------



## joesback (21 Mars 2009)

4go de ram installés sur mon mini et ça change tout!
Plus aucun ralentissement!


----------



## HmJ (21 Mars 2009)

joesback a dit:


> 4go de ram installés sur mon mini et ça change tout!
> Plus aucun ralentissement!



... si on nous avait dit il y a deux ans qu'il fallait 4 Go pour que tout marche normalement... les vendeurs de RAM ont bien fait leur boulot


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

joesback a dit:


> 4go de ram installés sur mon mini et ça change tout!
> Plus aucun ralentissement!



Qu'il faille 4 Go de ram sur un macmini pour faire tourner msn et iphoto correctement, ça m'inquiète .
Les macs, ils ne sont pas sensés être tellement bien conçu qu'ils tournent parfaitement avec bien moins de ressources que n'exigerait un PC pour faire des tâches similaires?


----------



## HmJ (22 Mars 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Qu'il faille 4 Go de ram sur un macmini pour faire tourner msn et iphoto correctement, ça m'inquiète .
> Les macs, ils ne sont pas sensés être tellement bien conçu qu'ils tournent parfaitement avec bien moins de ressources que n'exigerait un PC pour faire des tâches similaires?



Il partait d'un Mac Pro, donc forcement pour s'en rapprocher il faut booster le resources. Il parle aussi de Word, et Office 2004 comme 2008 ne sont pas vraiment des poids legers.

Mac ou PC, il faut maintenant des capacites similaires pour un rendu similaire, il est loin le temps ou on parlait de differences de matos pour une meme fluidite. Ce qui n'empeche pas OS X d'etre plus efficace, mais tout cela tend a etre transparent maintenant


----------



## joesback (22 Mars 2009)

J'ai préféré le passer à 4go dès maintenant pour être tranquille et pas à avoir à le redémonter dans 1 ou 2 ans.... De plus je me sert assez souvent de machines virtuelles avec VMWARE fusion donc 4go ça aide.... 
Mais 2 go sont amplement suffisants pour utilisation internet/bureautique/multimédia.. 
A mon avis le manque de fluidité avec 1 Go de ram vient de la 9400m bridée à 128Mo....


----------



## ari51 (22 Mars 2009)

joesback a dit:


> Mais 2 go sont amplement suffisants pour utilisation internet/bureautique/multimédia..



Oui tout a fait d'accord si c'est juste sa


----------



## RaelRiaK (23 Mars 2009)

Je vais même être franc, j'ai 2Go dans mon MacBook, c'est amplement suffisant pour les tâches suivantes :
- Internet
- Bureautique
- Multi-média
- Encodage (mp3, DivX...)
- Musique (composition, GarageBand ...)
- Machine virtuelle
- ... (bref je fais tout avec)
Honnêtement je suis sidéré par la vélocité de ces ordinateurs. Donc je pense que 2Go te suffisent.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

photoshop tourne parfaitement avec 2 Go


----------



## iota (23 Mars 2009)

Salut.



bananiaaa a dit:


> photoshop tourne parfaitement avec 2 Go


Ca dépend totalement de la taille et du nombre d'images que tu traites avec.
Plus généralement, la quantité de RAM est super dépendante de l'utilisation qu'on a de nos machines.

@+
iota


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> photoshop 1, 2, 3 et 4 tournent parfaitement avec 2 Go


----------



## HmJ (23 Mars 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ca dépend totalement de la taille et du nombre d'images que tu traites avec.
> Plus généralement, la quantité de RAM est super dépendante de l'utilisation qu'on a de nos machines.
> ...



Surtout que maintenant on bosse de plus en plus en RAW, que le nombre de megapixels explose... Oui, c'est normal de devoir petit a petit en rajouter


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Mars 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ca dépend totalement de la taille et du nombre d'images que tu traites avec.
> Plus généralement, la quantité de RAM est super dépendante de l'utilisation qu'on a de nos machines.
> ...



Enfin, le bon sens arrive !

Aux gourmands en RAM : suggestion


Utiliser le moniteur d'activité, section utilisation de la mémoire, et regarder ce qui est écrit.
Se demander pourquoi la RAM est pleine.
Se demander si les pages sorties sont vraiment nombreuses et pourquoi.
Se demander si les 36 applications lancées et les 360 fichiers ouverts ont lieu de l'être.

Enfin, m'expliquer pourquoi des 2 Go de RAM de mon iMac, il en reste entre 05 Go et 1 Go toujours disponibles, et pourquoi après quatre heures d'utilisation, le nombre de pages sorties est toujours ridiculement faible.


----------



## HmJ (24 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Enfin, le bon sens arrive !
> 
> Aux gourmands en RAM : suggestion
> 
> ...



C'est bien de rappeler comment controler cela soi-meme, mais encore une fois tout depend de ton usage. Lorsque je lance Mathematica, je remplis mes 8 Go en moins de 10 secondes. Pareil, si je me lance dans l'edition de photos RAW tout en me servant de Lightroom, je suis bien content d'avoir plus de 2 Go


----------



## RaelRiaK (24 Mars 2009)

Je pense qu'iluro ici ne dis pas que 2Go de RAM sont le strict nécessaire à tout usage, mais que pour bon nombre de personnes il sera largement suffisant (ce qui rend d'ailleurs Apple encore une fois en avance, proposant 4Go de DDR3 sur les derniers iMacs).

Ensuite bien sûre, il est vitale d'avoir beaucoup de mémoire pour une utilisation correct de certains logiciel : Photoshop (on pense au RAW) tout ce qui est retouche d'image, montage vidéo, etc.

C'est évident.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est bien de rappeler comment controler cela soi-meme, mais encore une fois tout depend de ton usage. Lorsque je lance Mathematica, je remplis mes 8 Go en moins de 10 secondes. Pareil, si je me lance dans l'edition de photos RAW tout en me servant de Lightroom, je suis bien content d'avoir plus de 2 Go



Je n'en doute pas !
Quand j'utilise Photoshop, je n'ai pas de problème. Mais je n'ouvre pas trop d'images à la fois. Je travaille généralement sur des fichiers TIFF et ou PSD.
Quant à Mathematica, je ne pense pas que ce soit un exemple basique mais plutôt extrême. Par contre, si je faisais de post-production vidéo (mais ce n'est pas le cas), je pense que je n'aurai pas un iMac mais un Mac Pro octo, et sans doute au moins 2 Go de mémoire par processeur.

Mes remarques sont générales, et sont basées sur ce que je lis des utilisations toutes très voisines des iMac, et non pas plus pointues. Je sais aussi qu'en si prenant bien, avec Excel on peut aussi "déborder", mais ce n'es pas le cas du commun des utilisateurs


----------



## HmJ (24 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je n'en doute pas !
> Quand j'utilise Photoshop, je n'ai pas de problème. Mais je n'ouvre pas trop d'images à la fois. Je travaille généralement sur des fichiers TIFF et ou PSD.
> Quant à Mathematica, je ne pense pas que ce soit un exemple basique mais plutôt extrême. Par contre, si je faisais de post-production vidéo (mais ce n'est pas le cas), je pense que je n'aurai pas un iMac mais un Mac Pro octo, et sans doute au moins 2 Go de mémoire par processeur.
> 
> Mes remarques sont générales, et sont basées sur ce que je lis des utilisations toutes très voisines des iMac, et non pas plus pointues. Je sais aussi qu'en si prenant bien, avec Excel on peut aussi "déborder", mais ce n'es pas le cas du commun des utilisateurs



Bref : les configs de base Apple sont bien dosees, a voir si chacun a vraiment besoin de plus de resources pour chaque cas particulier


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Bref : les configs de base Apple sont bien dosees, *à voir si chacun a vraiment besoin de plus de resources pour chaque cas particulier*



*Et c'est là la bonne question*.
Lorsque j'ai acheté l'Imac alu 20" il y a quelques mois, j'ai effectivement senti une différence importante avec l'iMac blanc 17" (RAM 1 Go) que j'avais avant. Bien sûr, il y avait la différence de fréquence des processeurs. Mais, c'est surtout l'utilisation de la RAM qui était en jeu. Avec l'iMac blanc, ça swappait ! Pas du tout avec l'iMac alu. Pour un usage similiare, mais bien plus poussé l'iMac alu. Et je me demande toujours si je vais passer à 4 Go dans la mesure où ça ne swappe pas vraiment, et où les statistiques d'usage de la mémoire excellentes. Il y a des outils, il faut s'en servir. 

Pour donner un avis sur les nouveaux iMac qui ont 4 Go de mémoire à 1066 MHz, oui, je trouve que c'est bien dosé, et une avancée que d'aucuns ne soupçonnent pas.


----------



## RaelRiaK (24 Mars 2009)

Entièrement d'accords !
La performance pour la performance n'a pas grand intérêt, ce qui a de l'intérêt c'est le réponse à notre besoin


----------



## jp16 (24 Mars 2009)

Première chose que j ai fait au contact de mon imac alu 2,66 de juillet 2008 c est delui greffer 2 gigas de ram en supplément 

Evidement la plupart du temps ca ne sert pas grand chose mais avec mail safari ou firefox  nzb itunes et j en passe ouvert en meme teps je suis bien content de pouvoir ouvrir photoshop sans que ca rame vriament 

QUe du bonheur 

Amicalement


----------



## ari51 (24 Mars 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> Première chose que j ai fait au contact de mon imac alu 2,66 de juillet 2008 c est delui greffer 2 gigas de ram en supplément
> 
> Evidement la plupart du temps ca ne sert pas grand chose mais avec mail safari ou firefox  nzb itunes et j en passe ouvert en meme teps je suis bien content de pouvoir ouvrir photoshop sans que ca rame vriament
> 
> ...



Tu as tout a fait raison , moi sa me fais plaisir d'être sur logic et si j'ai besoin , d'aller sur safari , mail etc


----------



## HmJ (25 Mars 2009)

Je n'avais pas bien compris, mais le nouveau Mac Mini est apparemment capable de gerer 2 ecrans, sous forme de bureau etendu ou bien de miroir ?!?!? Cela voudrait dire que l'on peut brancher un ecran via le port mini-DVI et un autre via le mini-displayport, genre une TV par exemple. C'est enorme ! On peut meme mettre un Apple CD de 30". Je dois rever... :love:


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Je n'avais pas bien compris, mais le nouveau Mac Mini est apparemment capable de gerer 2 ecrans, sous forme de bureau etendu ou bien de miroir ?!?!? Cela voudrait dire que l'on peut brancher un ecran via le port mini-DVI et un autre via le mini-displayport, genre une TV par exemple. C'est enorme ! On peut meme mettre un Apple CD de 30". Je dois rever... :love:



Non, c'est la réalité, il supporte le 30" :love:


----------



## HmJ (25 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Non, c'est la réalité, il supporte le 30" :love:



J'ai deja commence a lire, bon y'a deux-trois problemes de chauffe alors je vais attendre un peu. Mais quel monstre !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai deja commence a lire, bon y'a deux-trois problemes de chauffe alors je vais attendre un peu. Mais quel monstre !



quels problèmes de chauffe ???


----------



## jp16 (26 Mars 2009)

Toujours etonnant de voir les T° ùonter en periode estivale .... 

merci fan control .. 

d ailleurs sj avais posé la question sur la t° optimale de fonctionnement des processeurs d imac et je n avais pas eu de réponse ??  

50° ?  80° ?

Amicalement


----------



## HmJ (26 Mars 2009)

noname a dit:


> quels problèmes de chauffe ???



De 2-3 commentaires lus sur le forum Apple. Je precise que je laissais tourner mon Mini 2.33 GHz a l'epoque a 100+ degres (CPU bien sur) 24/7, donc je sais bien qu'il resiste a cela


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, allez, ne dérivons pas ...



Pas grand-monde pour nous ramener au port...


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas grand-monde pour nous ramener au port...



Oui, c'est un peu dommage. Il aurait fallu des avis de Macusers ayant des iMac alu 2008 remplacés par des iMac alu 2009. Peut-être n'y en a-t-il pas ?

Il faudra attendre les résultas dépassionnés de test objectifs plutôt que subjectifs :

iMac 20" 2,66 GHz 2008 vs iMac 20" 2,66 GHz 2009
iMac 24" 2,80 GHz 2008 vs iMac 24" 2,93 GHz 2009
iMac 24" 3,06 GHz 2008 vs iMac 24" 3,063 GHz 2009


----------

